# OT > Offtopic >  Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien yhdistäminen

## Antero Alku

> Aivan lapsellista puhua jostakin espoolaisten eduista tai vantaalaisten eduista, puhuisin mieluimmin pääkaupunkiseutulaisten eduista.


Itse kirjoitit jossain aikaisemmin ajattelevasi vain Helsingin etua. Se ei ole sama asia kuin pääkaupunkiseutulaisten etu, vaikka näytät niin määrittelevän, kun pääkaupunkiseutulaisten etuun ei sinun mukaasi kuulu espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten etu.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Yhtenäinen Helsingin seutu on Helsingin sekä sen naapureiden etu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhtenäinen Helsingin seutu on Helsingin sekä sen naapureiden etu.


Minkähän takia Espoo ja Vantaa eivät sitten vaadi naapureidensa liittämistä itseensä?

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Tarkoittanet Tuusulaa ja Keravaa jne? Tilanne ei ole rinnasteinen.
Pk-seudun kunnat Hki, E+K ja V ovat vähitellen kasvaneet yhdeksi kaupungiksi. Helsingin keskusta on myös seudun keskusta, Espoon keskus on kaukana keskustamaisuudesta (betonislummi) ja Tikkurila nyt on melkein samaa sarjaa. Myös Espoossa ja Vantaalla mielletään Helsingin keskusta alueen keskustaksi. Kaupungit ovat kasvaneet yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Ei missään puhuta Espoon seudusta tai Vantaan seudusta, kyse on Helsingin seudusta, pääkaupunkiseudusta, joka on kasvanut keskuskaupunki Helsingin ympärille ja muodostaa yhtenäisen alueen, jota joitakin vuosia vielä tulee haittaamaan teennäiset hallinnolliset rajat. Rajoilla ei olisi sinänsä mitään merkitystä, mutta ne haittaavat päätöksentekoa ja kehitystä. Ei Pariisissa esimerkiksi Neuilly sur Seine yritä olla autonominen Pariisista, se on oma "kuntansa", mutta on ottanut metron ja RATP:n joukkoliikenteen. Suomessa taas Vantaa ja Espoo haluavat Ahvenanmaa-tyyppistä autonomiaa ja riitaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoittanet Tuusulaa ja Keravaa jne?


En, vaan Espoota ja Vantaata, kuten kirjoitin.




> Rajoilla ei olisi sinänsä mitään merkitystä, mutta ne haittaavat päätöksentekoa ja kehitystä.


On asioita, jotka pitää hoitaa yhdessä ja asioita, joita on parempi hoitaa paikallisesti. Suomessa on enemmän kuin yksi hallinnon taso juuri siitä syystä. Muutenhan riittäisi, että on vain valtio, koska "rajoilla ei olisi sinänsä mitään merkitystä, mutta ne haittaavat päätöksentekoa ja kehitystä."




> Suomessa taas Vantaa ja Espoo haluavat Ahvenanmaa-tyyppistä autonomiaa ja riitaa.


Onko tälle väittämälle jokin asiaperuste? Sekö, ettei Helsingille kelpaa EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen mukainen sekä Suomen voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä noudattava seudullisen joukkoliikenteen hallinnan malli, tarkoittaa että Espoo ja Vantaa haluavat osittaisen itsenäisyyden Suomen valtiosta.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Lähinnä nyt tarkoitin, että pääkaupunkiseutu muodostaa selkeän yhden kaupunkiseudun, kuten vaikka Tampereen seutu tai Turun seutu. Meiltä puuttuvat osavaltiot ja näin ollen kunta on valtiosta seuraava yksikkö.
Niiden kuntien, jotka muodostavat yhtenäisiä alueita, on syytä yhdistyä tai toimia yhteistoiminnassa tiiviisti keskenään.
Helsinkikö on joukkoliikenteen iso paha susi? Epäilen.Kärjistin hiukan tuota Ahvenanmaa kommenttia, mutta eripura liikennehankkeista on aika iso ongelma, toisekseen Vantaan ja Espoo ovat Helsinkiin kiinnikasvaneita lähiöitä, joita ei voi kutsua kaupungeiksi kuin nimellisesti. Kummasskaan ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä missään muodossa kuin hyvin harvassa paikassa, joten esimerkkiä Espoo ja Vantaa eivät ainakaan voi näyttää.

Itse pidän outona sitä, että keskustalainen "helsinkiläisten asiaa ajava" poliitikko puolustaa pk-seudun kehityksen jarrua, Espoota ja Vantaata. Yhtä hyvin voidaan kysyä, miksei Vantaalle ja Espoolle kelpaa Helsingin liikennelaitos, RATP kelpaa Pariisin ympäristökunnille. Joukkoliikenteen malli Helsingin mukaan olisikin kaikista paras vaihtoehto, meillä olisi pitkän kokemuksen omaava perinteikäs HKL, joka voisi ottaa hoteisiinsa koko seudun suunnittelun. Ymmärrän oikein hyvin, että Helsinki ei periaatesyistäkään halua luopua esim bussifirmastaan tai ratikoistaan, ei yksikään itseään kunnioittava eurooppalainen kaupunki luovu moisesta. Metsälähiöt Vantaa ja Espoo voivat tehdä mitä haluavat, myivät aikoinaan bussifirmansakin. Vantaa nyt on jopa myynyt mainostilaa katukilvistään, joten se nyt kertonee jotain...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei missään puhuta Espoon seudusta tai Vantaan seudusta, kyse on Helsingin seudusta, pääkaupunkiseudusta, joka on kasvanut keskuskaupunki Helsingin ympärille ja muodostaa yhtenäisen alueen, jota joitakin vuosia vielä tulee haittaamaan teennäiset hallinnolliset rajat. Rajoilla ei olisi sinänsä mitään merkitystä, mutta ne haittaavat päätöksentekoa ja kehitystä.


ja 



> On asioita, jotka pitää hoitaa yhdessä ja asioita, joita on parempi hoitaa paikallisesti. Suomessa on enemmän kuin yksi hallinnon taso juuri siitä syystä. Muutenhan riittäisi, että on vain valtio, koska "rajoilla ei olisi sinänsä mitään merkitystä, mutta ne haittaavat päätöksentekoa ja kehitystä."


Eikö olisi fiksuinta perustaa Tukholman/Köpiksen/Lontoon/Pariisin mallin mukainen seutu-/läänihallinto pk-seudulle jonka tehtäviin kuuluisi päättää alueen sisäisistä ns ylikunnallisista hankkeista ja toiminnoista? Sillä olisi oma valtuusto ja verotus-oikeus. Ok, kuulostaa byrokraatiselta, mutta sellaiselle tuntuisi olevan tilaus. Seudun kaupungit jatkaisivat itsenäisinä, tai pilkottaisiin mahdollisesti pienempiin n 50000 asukkaan peruskunniksi. Se estäisi sen että olisi yksi ylivoimaiseti muitaa surempi kuten Helsinki nyt on joka pyrkisi määräilemään. 

Joukkoliikennettä ajatelleen niin voin sanoa ihan souraan että kaupunkien välisistä rajoista ei ole nykyisin muuta kuin haittaa. Matkalipun hinta liki tuplaantuu kun ylittää rajan, osa busseista lakkaa kulkemasta kun tulee raja vastaan jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eikö olisi fiksuinta perustaa Tukholman/Köpiksen/Lontoon/Pariisin mallin mukainen seutu-/läänihallinto pk-seudulle jonka tehtäviin kuuluisi päättää alueen sisäisistä ns ylikunnallisista hankkeista ja toiminnoista? Sillä olisi oma valtuusto ja verotus-oikeus.


Tätä on ainakin vihreät ajanut, ja ainakin kokoomus ja osa demareista vastustanut. Taikasana on tuo verotusoikeus, eli pelätään että tämä nostaa veroastetta.

----------


## petteri

Ainakin tuollaisella seutukunnalla pitäisi olla verotus- ja yleiskaavoitusoikeus. Ja peruskunnilta nuo oikeudet pitäisi siis ottaa pois ja verotulot tasata seudullisesti. Seutukunta myös vastaisi kaikkien seudullisten asioiden hoidosta ja rahoituksesta.

Mutta mihin noita pikkukuntia sen jälkeen tarvittaisiin? Kaupunkiosa- koulu- ja virkistysyhdistyksiksi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta mihin noita pikkukuntia sen jälkeen tarvittaisiin? Kaupunkiosa- koulu- ja virkistysyhdistyksiksi?


50000 asukasta ei nyt olisi ihan pikkukunta. 

Koulutus ja sivistystoimi kaikkine oheistoimintoineen jäisi. Se on kuitenkin aika tärkeä, kunnan ideniteetiä ylläpitävä asia. Kunnilla olisi jatkossakin verotusoikeus omien hankkeidensa rahoittamiseksi, mutta kunnallisvero olisi pienempi kuin nykyään. 

Siitä että kohoaisivatko verot seutuhallintoon siirryttäessä, onko kellän tietoa paljonko esim suur-tukholmalaiset maksavat keskimäärin tuloveroa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meiltä puuttuvat osavaltiot ja näin ollen kunta on valtiosta seuraava yksikkö.


Ei ole. Suomessa ovat myös läänit sekä yhteistyöeliminä seutuliitot.




> Itse pidän outona sitä, että keskustalainen "helsinkiläisten asiaa ajava" poliitikko puolustaa pk-seudun kehityksen jarrua, Espoota ja Vantaata.


En koe mitenkään vaikeaksi olla kuntien välisissä suhteissa samalla kannalla kuin Suomen lainsäädäntö, joka lähtee kuntien keskinäisestä tasa-arvosta. Oletko ehkä pettynyt siihen, että kaupunkisuunnttelun apulaiskaupunginjohtajaksi valittiin Hannu Penttilä, jolla on taustanaan nimenomaan hyvät suhteet Helsingin naapureihin? Minusta se oli yksi hänen merkittävimmistä eduistaan ja avaa tietä naapureiden kanssa toimeen tulemiseen huomattavasti paremmin kuin edustamasi uhitteluasenne.




> Yhtä hyvin voidaan kysyä, miksei Vantaalle ja Espoolle kelpaa Helsingin liikennelaitos, RATP kelpaa Pariisin ympäristökunnille. Joukkoliikenteen malli Helsingin mukaan olisikin kaikista paras vaihtoehto,...


Kun itse julistat Espoota ja Vantaata lähiöiksi, miten voit väittää, että Helsingin kaupunkiympäristöä varten sovitettu joukkoliikenne sopisi täysin erilaisiin yhdyskuntarakenteisiin?

Siinä kun se ongelma onkin. Suurkaupungin joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat liian suuria Helsingille itselleen, joten Espooseen ja Vantaalle ne ovat täysin sopimattomia. Sinulle tuttu Pariisi on noin 7 kertaa Helsingin seudun kokoinen väestöltään, ja sielläkin on ymmärrety jo toista kymmentä vuotta sitten, että keskustassa hyvin toimivaa suurkaupungin joukkoliikennettä ei kannata laajentaa sille sopivan alueen ulkopuolelle. Siksi Pariisikin liittyi kasvavaan joukkoon Ranskan kaupunkeja, joissa lakkautettu raitioliikenne on aloitettu uudelleen.

40 vuotta on HKL:ää kiinnostanut enemmän kehittää metroaan kuin joukkoliikennettä. Sillä on ollut vaikutuksensa myös niihin valintoihin, joita esim. Espoo on tehnyt. Autopuolueen on ollut helppo ajaa omaa asiaansa, kun Helsinki on tarjonnut sille aseet: Joukkoliikenne (metro) on järjettömän kallista, joten Espoon kannattaa panna rahansa mieluummin autoiluun.




> ...meillä olisi pitkän kokemuksen omaava perinteikäs HKL, joka voisi ottaa hoteisiinsa koko seudun suunnittelun.


Niin minustakin, ja sitähän on yritetty. Vai mitä muuta olisi HKL:n ison ja YTV:n pienen suunnitteluorganisaation yhdistäminen? Mutta nyt mukaan on sotkettu infra ja operointi sekä osakeyhtiömuoto, jotka eivät kuulu suunnittelu- ja tilaajaorganisaation viranomaistoimintaan. Ja tätä sotkua vaatii nimenomaan Helsinki. Lue asiasta tehty raportti!

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö olisi fiksuinta perustaa Tukholman/Köpiksen/Lontoon/Pariisin mallin mukainen seutu-/läänihallinto pk-seudulle jonka tehtäviin kuuluisi päättää alueen sisäisistä ns ylikunnallisista hankkeista ja toiminnoista?


Tämä on jo, YTV. Omaa verotusoikeutta sillä ei ole, ja minusta parempi niin. Riittää, että kansalaisten kukkarolla käy jo kaksi verottajaa. YTV "verottaa" jäsenkaupunkejaan.

Vahinko vain, että YTV:stä ei ole tullut sitä mitä ajateltiin. Minusta olennainen puute on maankäytön puuttuminen YTV:n toimialasta. Tosin YTV on jo siihen liian suppea. Laki kyllä sallii kunnille tehdä yhteistä yleiskaavaa, mutta siihen ei ole löytynyt halua muutamia yksittäisiä raja-alueita lukuun ottamatta. Niitä on kaavoitettu yhdessä, vaikka kaavat ovat muodollisesti täysin erillisiä.

Näyttää siltä, että pk-seudun kuntien intressit ja kilpailuasetelma ovat liian kaukana toisistaan, minkä vuoksi YTV:ssäkään ei onnistu kuin se, mihin valtio lailla pakottaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Näyttää siltä, että pk-seudun kuntien intressit ja kilpailuasetelma ovat liian kaukana toisistaan, minkä vuoksi YTV:ssäkään ei onnistu kuin se, mihin valtio lailla pakottaa.



Koska yhteistyö ei onnistu, on paljon parempi, että valtio pakkoliittää pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat yhteen. Se ratkaisee ongelman.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vahinko vain, että YTV:stä ei ole tullut sitä mitä ajateltiin. Minusta olennainen puute on maankäytön puuttuminen YTV:n toimialasta. Tosin YTV on jo siihen liian suppea. Laki kyllä sallii kunnille tehdä yhteistä yleiskaavaa, mutta siihen ei ole löytynyt halua muutamia yksittäisiä raja-alueita lukuun ottamatta. Niitä on kaavoitettu yhdessä, vaikka kaavat ovat muodollisesti täysin erillisiä.
> 
> Näyttää siltä, että pk-seudun kuntien intressit ja kilpailuasetelma ovat liian kaukana toisistaan, minkä vuoksi YTV:ssäkään ei onnistu kuin se, mihin valtio lailla pakottaa.


Niin, eli kannatatko että YTV:lle annetaan lisää valtaa? Eikö se olisi sama kuin seutu-/lääninhallinto? Mitä verottamiseen tulee, niin mulle on ihan sama rahoitetaanko toiminta vuosibudjetilla joka kerätään kunnilta, vai suoraan asukkailta/yrityksiltä kuten kunnallisvero nyt. Se olisi läpinäkyvämpää jos suoraan, ja päättävät elimet olisivat demokraattisesti valittuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska yhteistyö ei onnistu, on paljon parempi, että valtio pakkoliittää pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat yhteen. Se ratkaisee ongelman.


Pidän helpompana ja parempiana ratkaisuna sitä, että laillä määrätään tarvittava määrä kuntia hoitamaan mm. joukkoliikennettä ja yleiskaavoitusta, kun lain sallimaa vapaaehtoista yhteistyötä ei kerran tehdä. Kuntien pakkoliitos on minusta tarpeettoman raskas keino kohtalaisen kevyiden asioiden järjestämiseksi. Se ratkaisee jotain, mutta tuo myös uusia ongelmia.

Jos olisi haluttu tai ei olisi vastustettu, YTV-lainsäädännöllä olisi voitu pakottaa kunnat yhteiseen joukkoliikennehallintoon samalla tavalla kuin on pantu toimeksi jätehuollon kanssa.




> Niin, eli kannatatko että YTV:lle annetaan lisää valtaa? Eikö se olisi sama kuin seutu-/lääninhallinto?


Pääkaupunkiseudullahan on tarpeettoman sekava tilanne, kun maakuntaliitot menevät halki Helsingin kohdalla. Maakuntaliiton tulisi mieluummin vastata työssäkäyntialuetta. Lääni on monin paikallisiin asioihin liian laaja. YTV on jonkinlainen kompromissi, jolla on yritetty kattaa työsskäyntialue ja sikisi myös antaa sille työssäkäyntialueen laajuuteen liittyviä tehtäviä.

Minun arvioni on, että YTV:tä pitäisi laajentaa työssäkäyntialueksi, ja sille tulisi määrätä pakolla liikenteen, joukkoliikenteen ja yleiskaavoituksen vastuu.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Suomessa seutuliitoilla ja lääneillä ei käytännössä ole mitään poliittista valtaa, nimellisesti tilanne voi olla mikä hyvänsä, mutta todella merkittävät päätökset tekee a)kunta (valtuusto/hallitus) tai eduskunta tai valtioneuvosto. Ei voida puhua Saksan kaltaisesta federalismista, lääneihin ei Suomessa valita "parlamenttia", ainoa poikkeus on ruotsinmielinen separatistinen Ahvenanmaa.

Oikein hyvä asia, että Helsinkiin on tullut metro, se nopeutti huomattavasti liikkumista Itä-Helsinkiin, tiedän asian, koska tunnen ihmisiä, jotka asuivat alueella silloin ja eivät kaipaa tunnin matkaa Vuosaaresta Rautatientorille.
Minua ei Penttilän valinta haittaa yhtään, enkä tunne hänen mielipiteitään, Soininvaaralla oli onneksi selkärankaa ottaa kantaa yhdistämisen puolesta, hänen ei tarvinnut mennä piiloon kapulakielen taakse. Olen itse päättänyt ostaa pullon Dom Perignonia, kun yhdistäminen toteutuu, oma arvioni on, kun kuuntelee esim mitä Vapaavuori on asiasta useasti lausunut, että ratkaiseva päätös asiassa tehdään tällä vaalikaudella. Kyllä kepulaisetkin hallituskumppanitkin ymmärtävät, että erityisesti Espoon känkkäränkkä-politiikka haittaa koko metropolialueen kehitystä ja sitä kautta koko maan etua. Yhdistymisessähän kukaan ei menetä mitään, mutta kaikkien asema paranee.

----------


## Kani

> erityisesti Espoon känkkäränkkä-politiikka haittaa koko metropolialueen kehitystä ja sitä kautta koko maan etua. Yhdistymisessähän kukaan ei menetä mitään, mutta kaikkien asema paranee.


Sinä pauhaat täällä kaupunkien yhdistämisestä muka yhteistyön nimissä, mutta käytännössä koko ajan teet kielikuvillasi selväksi, että yhdistämisen pitää tapahtua, jotta espoolaisuus ja vantaalaisuus katoaa, ja seudulla toimitaan siten kuin Helsinki haluaa ja toimii. 
Sitä, että Espoo haluaa itse vastata asioistaan eikä olla Helsingin määräiltävänä, kutsut känkkäränkkäpolitiikaksi. Käytännön tasolla pakkoyhdistämishanke kuitenkin lähtee helsinkiläisistä intresseistä ja kateudesta sille, että Espoo ja Vantaa ovat keränneet asukasluvun ja verotulojen kasvun tarjoamalla ihmisille tilavampaa asumista edullisemmalla hinnalla kuin Helsinki. 
Ihmiset äänestävät jaloillaan muuttamalla Espooseen ja Vantaalle, ja oman toiminnan muuttamisen sijaan heidät halutaan pakottaa helsinkiläisiksi liitoksella. Samalla vältytään itsekritiikiltä, eikä tarvitse myöntää, että Helsinki on omilla ratkaisuillaan johtanut tilanteen tähän.




> Oikein hyvä asia, että Helsinkiin on tullut metro, se nopeutti huomattavasti liikkumista Itä-Helsinkiin, tiedän asian, koska tunnen ihmisiä, jotka asuivat alueella silloin ja eivät kaipaa tunnin matkaa Vuosaaresta Rautatientorille.


Jatkat jankkaamista Itä-Helsingistä, vaikka sitä ei voi verrata Etelä-Espooseen. Espoon metrosta tehty YVA-selvitys toteaa, että isolla osalla eteläespoolaisista matka _hidastuisi_ nopeutumisen sijaan, mutta kun tämä selvitys ei tue tavoitteita metron rakentamiseksi, on pelattava 70-luvun mielikuvilla. Vuosaaresta on Helsingin keskustaan suunnilleen sama matka kuin Matinkylästä. Vuonna 2007 bussimatka Matinkylästä keskustaan ei kestä tuntia, vaan parikymmentä minuuttia, joten on erittäin ymmärrettävää, etteivät monet joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät käsitä, miksi pitäisi panna vajaa miljardi kiinni järjestelmään, joka ei paranna heidän palveluaan mitenkään.

Niin, miksi? Siksi, että Helsinki haluaa.

----------


## late-

> Mutta nyt mukaan on sotkettu infra ja operointi sekä osakeyhtiömuoto, jotka eivät kuulu suunnittelu- ja tilaajaorganisaation viranomaistoimintaan. Ja tätä sotkua vaatii nimenomaan Helsinki.


Onko toisaalta aidosti mielekästä irroittaa infra suunnittelusta ja tilaamisesta, vaikka kyse ei viranomaistoiminnasta olisikaan? Missä menestyksekkäässä joukkoliikennekaupungissa on tehty näin?

Operointi on oma lukunsa. Sen erotteleminen on yleistä, joskin kokemukset erottelun mielekkyydestä vaihtelevat. Tukholman raideliikenteen operoinnin kilpailuttaminen ei ole ollut pelkkää juhlaa. Saksassa ja Sveitsissä operointi on yleensä talon sisällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pääkaupunkiseudullahan on tarpeettoman sekava tilanne, kun maakuntaliitot menevät halki Helsingin kohdalla. Maakuntaliiton tulisi mieluummin vastata työssäkäyntialuetta. Lääni on monin paikallisiin asioihin liian laaja. YTV on jonkinlainen kompromissi, jolla on yritetty kattaa työsskäyntialue ja sikisi myös antaa sille työssäkäyntialueen laajuuteen liittyviä tehtäviä.


En tarkoita "läänillä" nykyistä Etelä-Suomen lääniä vaan sitä että Helsingin seutu erotettaisiin omaksi läänikseen, olkoot nimi vaikka "Helsingin Lääni". 




> Minun arvioni on, että YTV:tä pitäisi laajentaa työssäkäyntialueksi, ja sille tulisi määrätä pakolla liikenteen, joukkoliikenteen ja yleiskaavoituksen vastuu.


Esimerkiksi, mutta riittääkö valtakunnanpolitikoilla intressiä takertua tällaisiin asioihin? PK-seudun kaupunkien + muutaman kehyskunnan pitäisi itse voimallisesti ajaa sellaista hanketta (kuten myös minun ehdottamaani seutuhallintomallia), muuten siitä ei tule mitään. Mutta niin kauan kuin jotkut Nurmijärvi, Sipoo tai mikspä ei Kauniainen hyötyy nykytilanteesta, sitä ei tule tapahtumaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännön tasolla pakkoyhdistämishanke kuitenkin lähtee helsinkiläisistä intresseistä ja kateudesta sille, että Espoo ja Vantaa ovat keränneet asukasluvun ja verotulojen kasvun tarjoamalla ihmisille tilavampaa asumista edullisemmalla hinnalla kuin Helsinki.


Eivät ne ole olleet Espoon tai Vantaan kaupungit jotka ovat tarjonenet tilavampaa ja edullisempaa asumista kuin Helsinki, vaan asuntomarkkinat, joissa asumisen hinnan määrittää ensisijaiseti: Sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti.



> Ihmiset äänestävät jaloillaan muuttamalla Espooseen ja Vantaalle, ja oman toiminnan muuttamisen sijaan heidät halutaan pakottaa helsinkiläisiksi liitoksella. Samalla vältytään itsekritiikiltä, eikä tarvitse myöntää, että Helsinki on omilla ratkaisuillaan johtanut tilanteen tähän.


Olen elämäni aikana asunut vuorollani aika pitkiäkin aikoja jokaisessa pk-seudun kaupungissa, mutta valitettavasti minulle ei ole muodostunut muunlaista kuin "hesalaisen" identiteetti. Nimenomaan hesalaisen, ei stadilaisen, joka tarkoittaa että olen asunut käytännössä vain esikaupunkialueella, en koskaan kivikaupungissa, jota pidetään arvostettuna stadilaisuuden mittarina.  En ole huomannut hirveän suurta eroa Helsingin, Vantaan ja Espoon lähiöiden välilä, ja Kauniainenkin on niin pieni että ei edes huomaa missä raja kulkee. Kaikenlainen sen ja sen kaupungin paremmuuden pönkittäminen on mielestäni lapsellista touhua ja kerto enemmän henkilön asenteellisuudesta kuin itse kaupungista. Jos nykyinen kotikaupunkini Espoo päätetäisiin liittää Helsinkiin, niin en pistäisi niin hirveästi hanttiin. Ainoa mitä toivoisin olisi että kaupungin energiayhtiön myynnistä aikoinaan saadut rahat koituisivat nykyisten espoolaisten hyödyksi eivätkä katoaisi taivaan tuuliin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Kaikenlainen sen ja sen kaupungin paremmuuden pönkittäminen on mielestäni lapsellista touhua ja kerto enemmän henkilön asenteellisuudesta kuin itse kaupungista.


Juuri näin. Koskien myös Helsinkiä. 

Maailmallahan tällaista keskustelua ei tarvitse edes käydä, kun on ihan luontevaa, että suuret kaupunkiseudut voivat muodostua kymmenistä omaleimaisista kunnista ilman, että kaikki on saatava sulatettua yhdeksi.

Totta myös se, mitä sanoit reuna-alueiden lähiöistä. Ne ovat samanlaisia kaikissa kolmessa kaupungissa, vaikka täällä on mustamaalattu mm. Hakunilaa, aivan kuin se jotenkin poikkeaisi vaikkapa Jakomäestä.

----------


## petteri

> Maailmallahan tällaista keskustelua ei tarvitse edes käydä, kun on ihan luontevaa, että suuret kaupunkiseudut voivat muodostua kymmenistä omaleimaisista kunnista ilman, että kaikki on saatava sulatettua yhdeksi.



Aika monessa maassa noilla yksittäisillä kunnilla ei ole itsenäistä yleiskaavoitus- ja verotusoikeutta. Ja joukkoliikennekin järjestetään seudullisesti.

Monessa Euroopan maassa Etelä-Espoo ja rantaradan varsi olisi vaan kylmästi kaavoitettu 60-70-luvulla täyteen kerrostaloja eikä Espoon kunnanvaltuustolta olisi ollut asiaan paljon nokankoputtamista. Ja jonkinlainen raideliikennekin Etelä-Espooseen olisi toteutettu seudullisin päätöksin.

Suomessa ongelmana on, että yksittäisillä kunnilla on ihan liikaa valtaa poimia rusinoita pullista ottamatta huomioon seudun tarpeita.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niin, sillä on sellainen hauska yleisnimike kuin kunnallinen itsehallinto. Siitä säädetään ihan perustuslain tasoisesti (§121 1. mom.) Niin ne kuntalaiset sitten päättävät ihan itsenäisesti omassa kunnassaan monista asioista, välillä oikein ja välillä väärin ja sekin riippunee katsojan mielestä.

Monella muullakin seudulla Suomessa on varmasti vastaavia kysymyksiä ratkottavanaan eikä kuntayhteistyön laatu ole mikään pääkaupunkiseutulainen erityispiirre. Silti monissa asioissa kunnat tekevät ihan hyvää yhteistyötä ja ihan ilman mitään ulkopuolista keppiä tai porkkanaa. Jos kaikki ongelmat ratkeaisivat vain kuntarajaa siirtämällä, niin sama kai se olisi sitten hävittää kaikki kuntarajat kerralla. Muuten ennemmin tai myöhemmin käy niin että Utsjoen ja Hangon kuntien välinen rajakiista entisen Äänekosken suoalueista näivettää entisen etelä-Espoon raideliikenteen tulevaisuuden.

Kunnallisen itsehallinnon piirteitä ovat mm. valta ratkaista asemakaavoitukseen tai vaikkapa sitten liikenteen tai terveydenhuollon kysymyksiä itsenäisesti. Näiden asioiden hoitamiseen niillä on käytössään verotusoikeus alueellaan asuviin luonnollisiin henkilöihin sekä alueelleen sijoittuneisiin yhteisöihin. Osa verottaa verovelvollisiaan ankarammin ja osa kevyemmin, kunnat ovat omaa talouttaankin järjestäneet kuntalaisten keskinäisellä päätöksenteolla kukin omalla tavallaan ja kykyjensä mukaan. Siten Espoolla, Vantaalla, Helsingillä on toisistaan poikkeavia kunnallis- ja muita veroprosentteja ja taloudelliset tilanteet niissä vaihtelevat eri tahtiin toisistaan. Siten ne voivat myös ratkaista alueellaan asuvien suomalaisten vaikkapa nyt sitten liikenteen kysymyksiä ja jos raha loppuu, ne voivat sitä tarvittaessa verottamalla ottaa kuntalaisiltaan lisää.

Näistä syistä on hiukan kummallista haikailla valtion verotuoton perään maksamaan kunnallisia hankkeita tai valtion tms. väliportaan hallinnolle siirrettävää päätösvaltaa kuntalaisten asioiden hoitamisessa. Ainakin noin henkilötasolla ajateltuna päätösvallan menettäminen kolmannelle eli edunvalvojan määrääminen on melkoisen vakava asia ja tuntuisi että niin se on vaikkapa Espoolle jos sen asemakaavat ja liikennejärjestelyt alkaisi joku muu kuin Espoo ratkaista. Niin se Kiiminki vain silti kaavoittaa Oulun rajalle liikekeskusta, kuten aikaisemmin on jo tehnyt Kempele. Silti niissä on onnellisia veronmaksajia ja muita kansalaisia eikä Oulu ole mennyt tästä syystä turmiolle jos on mennyt ollenkaan.
Pikaratikka tietenkin ratkaisisi tämänkin dilemman.

----------


## petteri

> Niin se Kiiminki vain silti kaavoittaa Oulun rajalle liikekeskusta, kuten aikaisemmin on jo tehnyt Kempele. Silti niissä on onnellisia veronmaksajia ja muita kansalaisia eikä Oulu ole mennyt tästä syystä turmiolle jos on mennyt ollenkaan.
> Pikaratikka tietenkin ratkaisisi tämänkin dilemman.



Tuollainen kilpailullinen kaavoitus on kaupunkirakenteen syöpä, jota kuntien vapaa kaavoitusoikeus levittää. Kuntien välinen kilpailu, johtaa kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumiseen ja liikenteen hallitsemattomaan kasvuun.

Kaupunkiseudut pitää kaavoittaa toiminnalisesti järkevästi eikä antaa kuntien läiskiä asuntoja ja ostoskeskuksia mihin sattuu.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Kuinkahan pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmä ja kaavoitus olisi kehittynyt mikäli Helsinkiin ei viime vuosisadalla olisi liitetty useita nykyisistä kaupunginosista? Olisikohan pääkaupunkiseutu viihtyisämpi paikka asua?

Itse lähtisin mieluummin jakamaan Helsinkiä, Espoota ja Vantaata pienempiin kuntiin kuin yhdistämään. Muutaman kymmenentuhannen asukkaan kunnat olisivat keskenään tasavertaisempia ja siten voisi olettaa, että YTV-tason yhteistyökin toimisi paremmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta riittääkö valtakunnanpolitikoilla intressiä takertua tällaisiin asioihin? PK-seudun kaupunkien + muutaman kehyskunnan pitäisi itse voimallisesti ajaa sellaista hanketta (kuten myös minun ehdottamaani seutuhallintomallia), muuten siitä ei tule mitään. Mutta niin kauan kuin jotkut Nurmijärvi, Sipoo tai mikspä ei Kauniainen hyötyy nykytilanteesta, sitä ei tule tapahtumaan.


Taisit vastata kysymykseesi itse. Moniportaisen hallinnon idea on, että ylemmällä tasolla päätetään ne asiat, joista alemmalla tasolla ei päätöskiä kyetä tekemään. Ei ole ihmeellistä, että kunnilla on eturistiriitoja, joihin tarvitaan "erotuomari".

Samasta syystä kuntien yhdistämisestä päättää valtiovalta, jos kunnat eivät siitä pysty sopimaan. Näin menetellään paraikaa Sipoon tapauksessa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kyse on nimenomaan siitä, että kuntiahan voisi pk-seudulla olla vaikka 10, mutta ei suomalaisilla valtaoikeuksilla. Nykyinen lainsäädöntö antaa kunnille liikaa valtaa asioissa, jotka pitäisi päättää seudullisesti.
Ja vielä länsimetrosta. Meneekö Matinkylästä busseja 5min välein?
Metro parantaa aseman vaikutusalueella olevien yhteyksiä huomattavasti, mutta niiden, jotka ottavat linjurin asemalle, se saattaa pidentää. Hyötyä tulee kuitenkin kaikilla sitä kautta, että metroliikenne on hyvin tiheää ja automatisoituna vieläkin tiheämpää kuin nykyään. Lisäksi kapasiteetti on valtava verrattuna bussiin.
YTV:n selvityksen mukaan, joka linkkasin aiemmin, metro lisää joukkoliikenteen matkoja. 
Ja Itä-Helsinki voi olla mitä on, mutta kun tiedän mitä kulkeminen sinne oli ennen ja nyt, niin on helppo muodostaa mielipide. Jos ajatellaan koko nykyjärjestelmän hoitoa linja-autoilla, ei tästä koko hommasta tulisi mitään. Pikaraitiotiestä on turha enää haaveilla, kun on jo itämetro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko toisaalta aidosti mielekästä irroittaa infra suunnittelusta ja tilaamisesta, vaikka kyse ei viranomaistoiminnasta olisikaan? Missä menestyksekkäässä joukkoliikennekaupungissa on tehty näin?


Joukkoliikenteessä on kaksi suunnittelun tasoa: järjestelmäsuunittelu ja operoinnin suunnittelu. Järjestelmätason eli infran suunnittelu on tehtävä yhdyskuntasuunnittelun yhteydessä, koska muuten ei kaavoitusta voi tehdä.

Asemakaava on erilainen, jos se perustuu autoiluun, bussijoukkoliikenteeseen tai raideliikenteeseen. Jos infra on liikenneoperaattorin vastuulla, käy kuten meillä on käynyt. Suunnitellaan kaikki autoliikenteen perusteella, koska muusta ei ole tietoa. Jos sitten operaattori haluaa jotain muuta jälkeenpäin, se on kallista ja vaikeata tai mahdotonta.

En tiedä, miten esim. Freiburg tai Karlsruhe suunnittelevat uusien alueiden kaavoja. Mutta esimerkkinä Freiburgin Rieselfelt, joka perustuu raitiotieyhteyteen, ei voi syntyä kuin siten, että yhteys suunnitellaan kaavoituksen kanssa. Ja jotta se toteutuu, se on rakennettava ja kustannettava samassa järjestyksessä kuin alueen kunnallinen infra muutenkin.

Meillähän vastaavat eivät ole toteutuneet (Itä-Helsinki, Etelä-Espoo, Viikki) tai sanotaan, että ehkä sitten joskus (Hista). Onneksi jotain on kuitenkin opittu. Etelä-Vuosaari ja Rastila tehtiin ja Jätkää, Kruunuvuorta ja Sörkkää ollaan tekemässä nyt alusta saakka raideinfran kanssa. Ja kun toteutusta ja suunnitelmia katsoo, niin laadullisesti ollaan menossa selvästi eteenpäin. Ainoa poikkeus yleisestä linjasta on ollut Martinlaakson rata asemanseutuineen, mutta sitten tällainen unohdettiinkin pariksi vuosikymmeneksi.

PK-seudulla infran erillisyyttä ei ole tarvinnut juuri pohtia siksi, että Martinlaakson rata on valtion, ja infra oli siten luonnostaan erillinen Helsingin ja Vantaan kaupungeista. Muuten on toimittu Helsingin sisällä liikennelaitosmallilla, jossa ei ole tarpeen pohtia sitä, mikä kunta vastaa mistäkin ja korvaa toiselle kunnalle.

Sen sijaan YTV-operoinnissa on jo jouduttu pohtimaan järjestelmä, jolla on sovittu liikennöintikulujen ristiinkorvauksista, koska kuntalaiset voivat ostaa lipun jolla pääsee toisen kunnan alueelle. Tämä on toeutettu tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin kautta. Infraa ei ole tarvinnut pohtia, koska bussien katu- ja pysäkki-infrasta ei ole vaadittu käyttökorvausta ja valtion radasta maksetaan käyttökorvauksena ratamaksua, joka jakautuu kunnille liikennöinnistä suoritettavien korvausten mukana.

Yksinkertainen ratkaisu kunnallisen ratainfran kanssa onkin ottaa malli sekä bussi-infrasta että RHK:n ratainfrasta. Kukin kunta hoitaa infran omalla alueellaan. Siis suunnittelee, rakentaa ja maksaa. Ja saa myös saavutettavuushyödyn omalle alueelleen. Infran käytöstä voidaan olla perimättä maksua kuten bussiliikenteessä tai sitten siitä voidaan periä maksu kuten RHK perii. Tämä voi perustua kunnalliseen itsehallintoon, eli kunta itse päättää, periikö maksua vai ei.

Käytännössä tällä hetkellä Helsinki perii ratainfransa käyttömaksun täysmääräisenä naapureiltaan, koska liikennöintikorvaus sisältää ratakulut. Mutta kun metro tai raitiovaunu ajavat kunnan rajan yli, näin ei enää itsestään tapahdu. Silloin on tarkoituksenmukaista, että operaattori on operaattori ja infra on erikseen - kuten bussiliikenteessäkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse on nimenomaan siitä, että kuntiahan voisi pk-seudulla olla vaikka 10, mutta ei suomalaisilla valtaoikeuksilla. Nykyinen lainsäädöntö antaa kunnille liikaa valtaa asioissa, jotka pitäisi päättää seudullisesti.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Ja kun asia on näin, pitää korjata se ongelma, ei siirtää sitä rajaa, jonka takana ongelma on.




> Ja vielä länsimetrosta. Meneekö Matinkylästä busseja 5min välein?


Meneekö liityntäbusseja tiheämmin kuin suoria busseja? Ei mene. Metro ei tuo 5 eikä 2 minuutin vuoroväliä Etelä-Espoon asukkaille, vaan vaihtamisen vaivan ja matka-ajan pitenemisen.




> Lisäksi kapasiteetti on valtava verrattuna bussiin.


Ja siitä maksetaan täysin kohtuuton hinta tarpeeseen nähden.




> YTV:n selvityksen mukaan, joka linkkasin aiemmin, metro lisää joukkoliikenteen matkoja.


Mikä selvitys väittää länsimetron lisäävän joukkoliikenteen matkoja? Jos eroja tulee laskelmissa prosentin luokkaa, niillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Ennustejärjestelmä ei ole niin tarkka, eikä edes oikeita matkoja kyetä tilastoimaan niin tarkasti.




> Ja Itä-Helsinki voi olla mitä on, mutta kun tiedän mitä kulkeminen sinne oli ennen ja nyt, niin on helppo muodostaa mielipide. Jos ajatellaan koko nykyjärjestelmän hoitoa linja-autoilla, ei tästä koko hommasta tulisi mitään.


Olen asunut Puotinharjussa 1960-luvulla ennen metropäätöstä. Kävin keskustassa koulua ja matkustin siis joka aamu sietämättömissä ruuhkissa keskustaan. Ne ruuhkat hävisivät pysyvästi, kun metropäätös tehtiin. Vaikka metroliikenne alkoi 13 vuotta päätöksen jälkeen.

Tänä päivänä nähdään, ettei metro vastaa joukkoliikenteen kulkutarpeita. Kaikki eivät ole matkalla Helsingin keskustaan, siksi Kehä 1 on tukossa. Metroa ei sinne suunnalle kuitenkaan koskaan tule, sen myöntävät jopa metrofanaatikot.




> Pikaraitiotiestä on turha enää haaveilla, kun on jo itämetro.


Niin, turha haaveilla, kun ei tarvitse haaveilla. Pikaratikka tulee Jokerille ja Kruunuvuorenrantaan - alkajaisiksi.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kuka ja missä on päättänyt Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikasta?
Ajatus on ok, mutta käsittääkseni metrokin oli tapetilla ja asiasta ei ole ainakaan virallista päätöstä.

Vaikka Kslk päättäisi mitä, jokeriratikka tuskin nopeutuu, vaikka syytä olisi.
Minusta Kruunuvuorenrantaan kävisi kyllä metrokin, asema vaan pitäisi tehdä skattallekin heti alkuvaiheessa.

Ja mitä tulee metron jatkamiseen, niin pidän Roihupelto-Viikki-väliä hyvinkin toteuttamiskelpoisena ideana. Myllypurossahan metro kulkee jo kehän vartta ja haaroittaminen ei varmaan olisi kovin ihmeellinen juttu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samasta syystä kuntien yhdistämisestä päättää valtiovalta, jos kunnat eivät siitä pysty sopimaan. Näin menetellään paraikaa Sipoon tapauksessa.


Sipoon lounaisnurkan liittäminen Helsinkiin tuli kokonaan Helsingin aloitteesta, ja valtiovalta joutui vastahankoisesti käsittelemään asian. Valtiovalta ei automaattisesti käynnistä pakkoliitos- tai pakkoyhteistyöhankkeita. Muualla Suomessa pienempien kuntien yhteenliittymiset eivät ole pakotettuja, mutta valtiovalta on edistänyt sitä porkkanoilla. Minkään kunnan ei ole ollut pakko liittyä muihin. 

YTV-yhteisyön syventämistä vaativa lainsäädäntö vaatisi ainakin yhden tai mieluiten kahden, kolmen ison kaupungin aloitetta asiasta. Jos pelkästään esim Helsinki vaatisi, siitä tuskin tulisi mitään.

t.Rainer

----------


## late-

> Joukkoliikenteessä on kaksi suunnittelun tasoa: järjestelmäsuunittelu ja operoinnin suunnittelu. Järjestelmätason eli infran suunnittelu on tehtävä yhdyskuntasuunnittelun yhteydessä, koska muuten ei kaavoitusta voi tehdä.


Vaatiiko tämä kuitenkaan samassa organisaatiossa suunnittelua? Helsingin lähimmän vertailukohdan eli Tukholman järjestelmätason suunnittelu tehdään liikenneorganisaatiossa. Samoin toimii vaikkapa Lontoo, jossa joudutaan hallitsemaan hyvin vaikeita liikennejärjestelyjä.

Näkisin ongelmia molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa, mutta en suoralta kädeltä haluaisi määritellä niistä parempaa. Listasit jo joukkoliikenneorganisaation perustuvan vaihtoehdon ongelmia, joten mainitsen muutamia toisen vaihtoehdon vastaavia: Kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaavalta taholta puuttuisi taloudellinen vastuu suunniteltujen ratkaisujen operatiivisesta puolesta, jolloin joukkoliikenneorganisaation mahdollisuudet ja motivaatio toimia taloudellisesti voisivat kärsiä. Joukkoliikenteen infran ylläpidosta voisi myös tulla haaste, kun vastuu järjestelmän varsinaisesta toiminnasta ja infrasta olisivat eri taloissa. Olisi aina mahdollista syyttää toista osapuoleta puutteista tai ongelmista.

Suoraan kaupunkisuunnitteluorganisaatioon perustuva malli on periaatteessa hyvä, mutta aika laajalti kokeilematon. Siitä olen tietysti samaa mieltä, että kaupunkisuunnittelulla on oltava selkeämmin valtaa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa osana yhdyskuntasuunnittelua. Tältä osin HKL:n ja KSV:n suhde ei ole terveellä pohjalla.




> Silloin on tarkoituksenmukaista, että operaattori on operaattori ja infra on erikseen - kuten bussiliikenteessäkin.


Mitähän tällä yrität sanoa? Bussiliikennettä ei operoi YTV eikä HKL, joten kumpikaan ei ole operaattori. YTV ei tee myöskään infraa, joten sitä ei virkkeessäsi ole edes olemassa. HKL puolestaan maksaa joiltain osin myös bussiliikenteen infraa omasta budjetistaan.

----------


## jpe

> Kuka ja missä on päättänyt Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikasta? Ajatus on ok, mutta käsittääkseni metrokin oli tapetilla ja asiasta ei ole ainakaan virallista päätöstä.


En tiedä, onko suomalaisessa kaupunkisuunnittelussa edes olemassa sellaista asiaa kuin "virallinen päätös", kun kaikkea lupaillaan, ehdotellaan, muutellaan ja jahkaillaan, jopa rakennustöiden alettua (esim. Martinlaakson "metro").

Tällä hetkellä kyllä Kruunuvuorenrannan pikaratikka on hyvin todennäköinen. Mitä metroon tulee, sen rakentamiseen joskus tulevaisuudessa varaudutaan mm. tekemällä silta tai tunneli sellaiseksi, että sinne saadaan mahtumaan tarpeen vaatiessa myös metro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällä hetkellä kyllä Kruunuvuorenrannan pikaratikka on hyvin todennäköinen. Mitä metroon tulee, sen rakentamiseen joskus tulevaisuudessa varaudutaan mm. tekemällä silta tai tunneli sellaiseksi, että sinne saadaan mahtumaan tarpeen vaatiessa myös metro.


Itse asiassa sekään ei ole vielä varmaa. Varautuminen johonkin, joka on EHKÄ 30 vuoden päässä, ei ole järkevää. Tulee kalliimmaksi maksaa turhasta investoinnista vuosikymmeniksi, kuin tehdä se vasta sitten kun on tarvis, vaikka hinta olisi korkeampikin. Lisäksi on riski siitä, että tulevaisuudessa vuosikymmeniä vanha ratkaisu ei ole enää ajanmukainen. Silloin joudutaan kuitenkin tekemään uudelleen kaikki ja maksamaan ehkä ylimääräistä vanhan purkamisesta.

Käytännössä on todennäköisesti niin, että on halvempaa tehdä ratikalle ratikkasilta ja metrolle tunneli sitten, jos metrosta joskus päätetään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaatiiko tämä kuitenkaan samassa organisaatiossa suunnittelua?


Tarkoittanet kaavoituksen ja liikenneinfran suunnittelua samassa organisaatiossa.

En määritellyt viestissäni, mitä mikäkin suunnittelu tarkoittaa. Mutta verrataan katuihin. Kaavoittajan on pakko päättää, mihin kadut tulevat ja mikä on katujen tarkoitus. Missä on motareita, missä muuten vilkaasti liikennöityjä katuja ja missä kävelyalueita. Lähtökohtana on asemakaavan toimivuus ja kaavan muut tavoitteet, kuten liikenteen haittojen hallinta.

Kaavoittajan tulee tuntea tietyt katuliikenteen perusasiat, mutta virheiden välttämiseksi tietenkin tehdään yhteistyötä katu- ja liikennesuunnittelijoiden kanssa. Asemakaavaan katu jää valkoiseksi katualueeksi, jonka yksityiskohtaisen katusuunnitelman tekevät sitten katu- ja liikennesuunnittelijat, jotka ovat lähempänä rakentamisesta vastaavaa organsiaatiota.

Minusta raideinfran kanssa ei voi toimia kuin samalla tavalla. Kaavoitusvaiheessa on tiedettävä, mille kaduille tulee bussit ja mihin tulee bussipysäkit, se vaikuttaa keskeisesti kaavaan. Sama on tilanne raiteiden kanssa. Näin asemaavoitusta (onneksi) myös nykyään opetetaan.

Ei voi kuvitella, että kaavoittaja tekee asemakaavan ja sitten liikennelaitos miettii jälkikäteen, mihin se sijoittaa bussireitit, ratikan raiteet tai metroasemat. Näin tapahtui silloin, kun nykyaikainen joukkoliikenne syntyi 1800-luvun lopussa ja 1900-luvun alussa. Joukkoliikenne - kuten autoilukin - tulivat valmiiseen kaupunkiin. Ja lopputuloksen taidammekin tuntea.




> Helsingin lähimmän vertailukohdan eli Tukholman järjestelmätason suunnittelu tehdään liikenneorganisaatiossa. Samoin toimii vaikkapa Lontoo, jossa joudutaan hallitsemaan hyvin vaikeita liikennejärjestelyjä.


En tunne ulkomaisia suunnittelukäytäntöjä. Voin kuitenkin kuvitella, että aika paljon ratkaisevat eri virastojen asenteet. Jos kaavoituksella ja liikennelaitoksella on yhteiset tavoitteet, on periaatteessa sama, minkä viraston organisaatiossa ihmiset ovat. Mutta jos näkemykset eroavat, on tiedettävä, kenen näkemysten mukaan mennään. Kaavoittaja voi suunnitella mahdottoman asemakaavan ja liikennelaitos mahdottoman joukkoliikenteen. Mutta jos kaava päätetään toteuttaa, liikenne on pakko toteuttaa kaavan mukaisena.




> Kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaavalta taholta puuttuisi taloudellinen vastuu suunniteltujen ratkaisujen operatiivisesta puolesta, jolloin joukkoliikenneorganisaation mahdollisuudet ja motivaatio toimia taloudellisesti voisivat kärsiä.


1900-luvun lopun autokaupunkirakentamisessa on käynyt juurin näin. On luotu alueita, joilla ei ole joukkoliikenteelle taloudellisia edellytyksiä. Ja tämä on tapahtunut tilanteessa, jossa vastuu on ollut liikennelaitoksella (tai vastaavalla). Minä pidän parempana sitä, että kaavoittajan on pakko perehtyä joukoliikenteeseen kuin että se jättää pohtimatta asiaa.




> Joukkoliikenteen infran ylläpidosta voisi myös tulla haaste, kun vastuu järjestelmän varsinaisesta toiminnasta ja infrasta olisivat eri taloissa. Olisi aina mahdollista syyttää toista osapuoleta puutteista tai ongelmista.


Tämä taitaa olla todellisuutta sekä meillä rautateillä että kaupungissa katuliikenteessä. Uskon kuitenkin, että tilaaja-tuottaja-malli korjaa tätä ongelmaa, koska siinä syntyy pakosta vastuut, joiden puuttuminen tekee välinpitämättömyyden mahdolliseksi.




> Mitähän tällä yrität sanoa? Bussiliikennettä ei operoi YTV eikä HKL, joten kumpikaan ei ole operaattori. YTV ei tee myöskään infraa, joten sitä ei virkkeessäsi ole edes olemassa. HKL puolestaan maksaa joiltain osin myös bussiliikenteen infraa omasta budjetistaan.


Kuviossahan on 3 osapuolta, vaikka en maininnut kuin kaksi. Infra, operointi ja hallinta.

YTV ja HKL edustavat hallintaa, joka suunnittelee, tilaa ja myy. YTV on puhdas hallintaorganisaatio, mutta HKL on tosiasiassa edelleen liikennelaitos, joka myös operoi. Infra eli väylänpito on meillä erikseen rautateillä ja kaduissa. Raitio- ja metroliikenteessä ollaan tosiasiallisesti edelleen liikennelaitosmallissa, vaikka taloudenpito onkin jaettu erillisiin yksikköihin.

Infra on luonnollinen monopoli, koska niitä voi olla vain yksi. Siksi se kuuluu viranomaishallintaan, kuten tilaajaorganisaatiokin. Mutta infra on erillinen, sillä ja liikenteen hallintaorganisaatiolla on vain yhteinen isäntä, eli kunna tai seudun hallinto.

Helsinki ehdotti yksinkertaistettuna osakeyhtiömuotoista liikennelaitosta. Se ei ole EU-lainsäädännön eikä siten myöskään Suomen lainsäädännön mukainen ratkaisu. Pidän EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen perusteluita varsin pätevinä ja siten edellä puhuttua kolmijakomallia eniten etuja ja hyötyjä tarjoavana mallina. Siinä kuten kaikessa on huonotkin puolensa, mutta täydellisyyttähän ei ole olemassakaan.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Vääjämättä pääkaupunkiseudulla lähennytään koko ajan väistämättä kysymykseen Helsingin kaupunkiin liitettäväksi Helsingin esikaupunkialueet Espoo ja Vantaa. Helsinki on seudun kaupunki ja Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki. Vastaus kysymykseen miksi Helsinki ja Espoo ei yhdisty esimerkiksi Vantaaksi, on aika selkeä.

Kaupunginvaaltuuston puheenjohtaja on useampaan kertaan väläytellyt aihetta. Myös valtioneuvostossa liitos on ollut esillä.

----------


## Kolli

> Vapaavuori: Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat ehkä yhteen pakolla
> Julkaistu 18.09.2008, klo 14.34 (päivitetty 18.09.2008, klo 14.36)
> 
> 
> Asuntoministeri Jan Vapaavuori (kok.) povaa pakkoliitosta pääkaupunkiseudulle. Vapaavuori sanoo Me Naiset -lehden haastattelussa, että jollei yhteistyö ala tuottaa tuloksia, tulevat pakkoliitokset seuraavana agendalle.
> 
> Vapaavuoren mukaan yhteistyöstä ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole nähty hyviä esimerkkejä.
> 
> Vapaaavuoren mielestä olisi järkevintä, että koko pääkaupunkiseutu muodostaisi yhden kunnan, mutta yhdistyminen voitaisiin aloittaa Helsingin ja Vantaan liitoksella. Se voisi hänen mukaansa toteutua jo aivan lähivuosina.
> ...


Oikein hyvä idea, toivottavasti hallitus pistää rettelöitsijät, eli Espoon, Granin ja Vantaan ojennukseen. Ehkäpä sitten saadaan loppumaan koko seudun kehitystä haittaava, Vantaan ja pääosin Espoon masinoima hiekkalaatikkoleikki, joka on estänyt esim. metron laajentamisen liian pitkään!

Ja mitä tulee Anteron kommenttiin siitä, että osakeyhtiö on mahdoton, niin miten voi olla olemassa Münchenin MVG tai Wiener Linien tai RATP?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikein hyvä idea, toivottavasti hallitus pistää rettelöitsijät, eli Espoon, Granin ja Vantaan ojennukseen. Ehkäpä sitten saadaan loppumaan koko seudun kehitystä haittaava, Vantaan ja pääosin Espoon masinoima hiekkalaatikkoleikki, joka on estänyt esim. metron laajentamisen liian pitkään!


Mitä minä olen aina ihmetellyt, että miksi eivät Tuusula, Kerava ja Järvenpää ole halunneet liittyä yhteen. Nämä kolme ovat suurin piirtein yhtä suuria asukasluvuiltaan, Järvenpää ja Kerava ovat aikoinaan lohkottu irti Tuusulasta, ja mikään niistä ei pääsisi määräävään aseman jos yhdistyisivät, ja tuloksena syntyisi Lahden tai Oulun kokoinen kaupunki, jossa synergiaedut todella näkyisivät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Mitä minä olen aina ihmetellyt, että miksi eivät Tuusula, Kerava ja Järvenpää ole halunneet liittyä yhteen. Nämä kolme ovat suurin piirtein yhtä suuria asukasluvuiltaan, Järvenpää ja Kerava ovat aikoinaan lohkottu irti Tuusulasta, ja mikään niistä ei pääsisi määräävään aseman jos yhdistyisivät, ja tuloksena syntyisi Lahden tai Oulun kokoinen kaupunki, jossa synergiaedut todella näkyisivät.


Kyllä tätä vuosi-pari sitten selvitettiin ihan vakavissaankin ja etenkin Kerava ja Järvenpää olivat myönteisiä asialle, varakkaampi Tuusula harkitsi vielä. Jostain syystä asia ei ole vielä toteutunut. Vantaata en kyllä kutsuisi häiriköksi samalla tavalla kuin Espoota, Vantaallahan on ollut selvää kiinnostustakin liittyä osaksi Helsinkiä. Asiaan voi tietysti vaikuttaa se, että Espoolla on varaa olla itsenäinen, mutta Vantaa on ainakin lamasta lähtien ollut p.a. ja kaupungin toiminta on koko ajan vaakalaudalla rahojen riittämättömyyden takia.

----------


## Kolli

Kepun kunnallisvaalikampanja on ollut todella kepu. Eli sekava ja epärehellinen.
Ensin aloitettiin höpötys puutarhakaupungista, sitten alettiin pekkaroimaan lähijunaliikennettä ja nyt Paavo "tykkää lentoemännistä" Väyrynen haluaa torpedoida Vantaan ja Helsingin fuusion. Tottakai, uudella Helsingillä (Hki+Vantaa) menisi silloin paremmin ja kaavoitus olisi helpompaa ja joukkoliikennettä voitaisiin suunnitella yhtä hyvin kuin Helsingissä ja tonttikeinottelu olisi vaikeampaa. 

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239613757

Helsingin Sanomat 21.9.2008:




> Väyrynen epäilee Helsingin ja Vantaan yhdistämisen etuja
> Julkaistu: 21:30
> 
> 
> Paavo Väyrynen (kesk) ehdottaa Helsingin seudulle kaksiportaista hallintomallia. Ulkomaankauppa- ja kehitysministeri esittelee Keskustan verkkolehdessä Verkkoapilassa ehdotusta, jossa olisi nykyistä pienemmät kunnat, mutta laajempi seutuhallinto.
> 
> Ehdotuksen mukaan Helsingin seudulla olisi yhteinen seutuhallinto ja sen alla itsenäisiä kuntia. Väyrysen mielestä hallituksen ei tule puuttua millään tavalla Helsingin ja Vantaan yhdistymiseen. Asia on hänen mukaansa kuntien päätettävissä. Ministeri myös ihmettelee suunniteltuja jättikuntia.
> 
> Väyrynen vaikutti Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa valtuutettuna 80-luvulla.

----------


## Fiss

> Paavo "tykkää lentoemännistä" Väyrynen haluaa torpedoida Vantaan ja Helsingin fuusion.


Erilaisia pääkaupunkiseudun seutuhallintoajatuksia on heitelty ilmaan jo ties kuinka monta vuotta, joten siltä osin ehdotus ei vaikuta (näillä tiedoilla) kovin uudelta tai kauhealta. Hesarin jutun mukaan Väyrysen mielestä yhdistymisasia on kyseisten kuntien päätettävissä. Kommentti lienee suunnattu niille hallituksen ministereille, jotka ovat tästä asiasta viime päivinä lausuneet.

Hieman jo alkaa tämä Kepun kieroiluiden toitottaminen haiskahtamaan vanhalta kalalta.

----------


## Hape

Kunnallisvaalit ovat edessä runsaan kuukauden kuluttua. Nyt siis kannattaa keskustella ehdokkaiden kanssa ja olla aktiivinen. Ainakin Hesassa on keskikaupungilla monella puolueella vaalimökki jossa moni poliitikko päivystää. 
Ja tietenkin kannattaa äänestää.

----------


## Kolli

Jälleen järkevää kuntaliitosasiaa Hesarissa 25.9.2008
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239714831

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239714931


Kommentti: ei tämä ole ollut mikään yllätys, kyseessä on propaganda Espoosta. Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirja 10.6.2008 kertoo totuuden espoolaisia politrukkeja paremmin:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...pimuksen_m.pdf




> (160§):
> 
> Valtuutettu Sanna Hellström oli valtuutettu Kimmo Helistön kannattamana ehdottanut hyväksyttäväksi seuraavan toivomusponnen:
> Merkitessään tiedoksi pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien yhteistyösopimuksen arvioinnin, kaupunginvaltuusto edellyttää, että selvitetään kaupunkien yhdistämisen edut ja haitat sekä pääkaupunkiseudun hallinnon erilaiset mallit.


...sivulta 2-3:




> Nimenhuutoäänestyksessä todettiin annetun äänestyslistan mukaisesti 45 jaa-ääntä ja 1 ei-ääni, minkä lisäksi 20 valtuutettua äänesti tyhjää sekä 19 valtuutettua oli poissa äänestyksestä, joten valtuusto oli hyväksynyt valtuutettu Sanna Hellströmin ehdottaman toivomusponnen.


...ja sivun 3 lopusta:




> Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti kaupunginhallituksen ehdotuksen mukaisesti merkitä liitteenä olevan pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistyön arviointiraportin tiedoksi.
> 
> Lisäksi kaupunginvaltuusto oli hyväksynyt seuraavan toivomusponnen:
> Merkitessään tiedoksi pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien yhteistyösopimuksen arvioinnin, kaupunginvaltuusto edellyttää, että selvitetään kaupunkien yhdistämisen edut ja haitat sekä pääkaupunkiseudun hallinnon erilaiset mallit. (Sanna Hellström)

----------


## Kolli

http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/oikea/id103782.html





> Kiviniemi selvittäisi pääkaupunkuntien liitokset
> 
> Kuntaministeri Mari Kiviniemi (kesk.) haluaa mahdollisimman pikaisesti selvityksen pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yhdistymisestä. Ministeri huomauttaa samalla, että mikäli yhdistymisen edut ovat selkeitä ja kansalaiset väläyttävät sille vihreää valoa, niin yhdistymishanketta on myös vietävä eteenpäin.
> 
> Olennaisena osana selvitystä Kiviniemi pohtisi alueen hallintomallia ja kehittäisi erityisesti lähidemokratiaa.
> 
> Puolueensa vaaliohjelman julkistamistilaisuudessa puhuneen Kiviniemen mukaan pääkaupunkiseudun tiivis yhteistyö kuntien välillä parantaa palvelujen saatavuutta ja tuottaa samalla säästöjä veronmaksajille.
> 
> - Uskon, että muurien murtaminen tässä tapauksessa toisi hyötyä ja tehokkuutta erityisesti maankäytön, asumisen ja liikenteen järjestämisessä, Kiviniemi sanoo.

----------


## Madmax

> En löytänyt keskustelua aiheesta, joten avaan uuden ketjun.
> 
> Jos Espoo ja Vantaa liitetään Helsinkiin
> Kuntaliitosten yhteydessä linjanumeroiden muutostarvetta voi aiheuttaa myös reittimuutokset, mutta tätä ei tässä yhteydessä käsitellä.


Tämä on taas tämmöistä turhaa jauhantaa. Espoo joka on ainut järkevällä tulorahoituksella toimiva kaupunki, niin ei ole mitään syytä liittää yhteen kahden pa. kaupungin kanssa.

----------


## Kolli

Jaahas. Siinä on sitä seudullista näkökulmaa taas kerrakseen maxilta.

Kannattaisi ymmärtää, että pk-seutu on enemmän kuin osiensa summa ja että Espoon rimpuilu on vahingoittanut paljon. Huolimatta siitä, että tämän palstan vakioparrat ovat todistaneet Espoon kerrassaan mallikaaksi joukkoliikennekaupungiksi ja yhteistyön ylimmäksi ystäväksi, Espoo on vastustanut yhteistä jätehuoltoa, seutulippua ja viimemmäksi sille ei kelvannut yhteinen vesilaitos, vaikka olisi voittanut siinä. 

Erikoinen yhteistyötapa tuo yhteistyö à l'Espoo.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erikoinen yhteistyötapa tuo yhteistyö à l'Espoo.


Kas kun on hienosti osattu lyhentää artikkeli ranskan kieliopin mukaan.  :Wink: 

Mutta kuvailepa hieman sitä, mitä Helsingin yhteistyöhalu naapureidensa kanssa on! Ja kerro, millä tavalla se on tasavertaista ja ottaa huomioon naapurinsa esim. Espoota paremmin! Voinet vaikka valottaa tätä asiaa parin viime vuoden tapahtumien valossa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mutta kuvailepa hieman sitä, mitä Helsingin yhteistyöhalu naapureidensa kanssa on! Ja kerro, millä tavalla se on tasavertaista ja ottaa huomioon naapurinsa esim. Espoota paremmin! Voinet vaikka valottaa tätä asiaa parin viime vuoden tapahtumien valossa.


Mitä ihmeen tekemistä yhteistyöhalulla on tämän kanssa? Kun neljä kaupunkia joilla on neljä eri intressiä, puolisen tusinaa kehyskuntaa jolla on kullakin omat intressinsä, neljä eri kaupunginsuunnitteluvirastoa, neljä valtuustoa, pari seutuvaltuustoa, maakunta, lääni ja valtio, huseeravat yhden kaupungin suunnittelussa, niin ei sen selittämiseen miksi homma ei toimi tarvita mitään henkimaailman asioita. Helsinki ja valtio näyttäytyvät tässä sopassa vähiten kotiinpäin vetävinä, ihan vaan siksi että koosta johtuen yhteinen intressessi on hieman lähempänä niitä kuin muita. Mitä se kotiinpäinveto tarkoittaa? No esimerkiksi sitä että yhteisen liikenneorganisaation menot maksettaisiin liikennöintikustannusten mukaan, mihin Helsinki ei suostunut, ja hyvä niin kuten myös lopputulos. Tämäkin oli muistaakseni Anteron mielestä asennevamma. Asenne se kai on lompakostaan kiinni pitäminenkin.

Ja mitä se edes noin teoriassa tarkoittaisi että ollaan tasavertaisia kumppaneita, kun ei tosiasiallisesti olla? Meillä on sellainen kuin edustuksellinen demokratia, jossa on vähintään erikoinen ajatus että miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin asioista päätettäessä 200 000 asukkaan edustajien sana painaisi saman verran kuin vajaan 600 000 asukkaan edustajien. Semminkin kun maksuosuudet tuppaavat olevan samassa suhteessa.

Helsingin seutu tarvitsee yhden päätäntäelimen koko kaupunkia koskevissa asioissa, kuten kaavoitus ja liikenne. Minulla on sinänsä yhdentekevää onko tämä seutuvaltuusto, laajennettu Helsingin kaupunki, vai kutsutaanko sitä vappupuuskatoimikunnaksi, kunhan se on (a) suoraan vaaleilla valittu, ja (b) sillä on valtuudet tehdä päätökset. Käytännössä helpointa tämä olisi toteuttaa yhdistämällä kaupungit, muuten joudutaan keksimään uusi hallintotaso, Kainuun malli ei ainakaan toimi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä se kotiinpäinveto tarkoittaa? No esimerkiksi sitä että yhteisen liikenneorganisaation menot maksettaisiin liikennöintikustannusten mukaan, mihin Helsinki ei suostunut, ja hyvä niin kuten myös lopputulos. Tämäkin oli muistaakseni Anteron mielestä asennevamma. Asenne se kai on lompakostaan kiinni pitäminenkin.


Nyt en ymmärrä, mistä kirjoitat.

Helsingin seudun liikenneyhteistyöstä on nyt sovittu niin, että kukin kaupunki maksaa itse omalla alueella olevat rakenteensa, oli ne sitten katuja tai raiteita. Ja kun naapurit niitä käyttävät, niin niistä sitten maksavat käytön mukaan. Juuri näin sen pitääkin olla, mutta alun perin Helsinki halusi jopa lainsäädännön vastaisia ratkaisuja, joissa sillä olisi ollut valta myös naapurikuntien asioihin.




> Ja mitä se edes noin teoriassa tarkoittaisi että ollaan tasavertaisia kumppaneita, kun ei tosiasiallisesti olla? Meillä on sellainen kuin edustuksellinen demokratia, jossa on vähintään erikoinen ajatus että miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin asioista päätettäessä 200 000 asukkaan edustajien sana painaisi saman verran kuin vajaan 600 000 asukkaan edustajien. Semminkin kun maksuosuudet tuppaavat olevan samassa suhteessa.


Kannatatko siis demokratiaa vai isomman ja vahvemman oikeutta? Helsinki ei todellakaan ole tasavertainen naapureidensa kanssa, mutta ei se poista naapureiden olemassaolon oikeutta. Demokratiaan kuuluu olennaisena osana myös suhteellisuus, joka turvaa monimuotoisuuden. Monimuotoisuus on tarpeen, koska yksipuolisuus näivettää ja johtaa kehityksen pysähtymiseen, taantumiseen ja lopulta tuhoon.

Se aika on mennyt ohi jo 30 vuotta sitten, jolloin YTV-kuntien yhdistämisessä olisi ollut jotain mieltä. Seutu on kasvanut jo pitkälle YTV-alueen rajojen yli, ja YTV-kaupunki pahentaisi entisestään epätasavertaisuuden ja mammuttihallinnon ongelmia. Jos katsotaan muun maailman suurkaupunkeja, niissä nimenomaan on se hallinnon lisätaso, joka Helsingin seudullakin tarvittaisiin. Nyt sitä sitten tehdään palasina jokaiselle hallinnonalalle erikseen siellä, missä seutuhallinto on tarpeen. Mutta saahan sitten riidellä jokaisen yhteistyöelimen kanssa erikseen.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Nyt en ymmärrä, mistä kirjoitat.
> 
> Helsingin seudun liikenneyhteistyöstä on nyt sovittu niin, että kukin kaupunki maksaa itse omalla alueella olevat rakenteensa, oli ne sitten katuja tai raiteita. Ja kun naapurit niitä käyttävät, niin niistä sitten maksavat käytön mukaan. Juuri näin sen pitääkin olla, mutta alun perin Helsinki halusi jopa lainsäädännön vastaisia ratkaisuja, joissa sillä olisi ollut valta myös naapurikuntien asioihin.


Ymmärtääkseni alkuperäinen vaatimus oli että niistä ei makseta käytön mukaan, vaan ne annetaan käyttöön siinä kuin tietkin ilman mitään erillistä korvausta. Mikä ei ainoastaan olisi sorsinut Helsinkiä, vaan ollut muutenkin harvinaisen huono idea.




> Kannatatko siis demokratiaa vai isomman ja vahvemman oikeutta? Helsinki ei todellakaan ole tasavertainen naapureidensa kanssa, mutta ei se poista naapureiden olemassaolon oikeutta. Demokratiaan kuuluu olennaisena osana myös suhteellisuus, joka turvaa monimuotoisuuden. Monimuotoisuus on tarpeen, koska yksipuolisuus näivettää ja johtaa kehityksen pysähtymiseen, taantumiseen ja lopulta tuhoon.


Enemmistödemokratia on isomman oikeutta. Tätä valtaa on rajoitettu yksilön oikeuksilla, mutta mitään kunnon perustetta sille miksi alueilla  pitäisi olla vastaavat oikeudet ei ole. Ja jos monimuotoisuus on joku itseisarvo, niin sillä voi perustella ihan mitä tahansa jota on enemmän kuin yksi. Esimerkiksi kolme erillistä raideliikennejärjestelemää yhdessä kaupungissa.




> Se aika on mennyt ohi jo 30 vuotta sitten, jolloin YTV-kuntien yhdistämisessä olisi ollut jotain mieltä. Seutu on kasvanut jo pitkälle YTV-alueen rajojen yli, ja YTV-kaupunki pahentaisi entisestään epätasavertaisuuden ja mammuttihallinnon ongelmia. Jos katsotaan muun maailman suurkaupunkeja, niissä nimenomaan on se hallinnon lisätaso, joka Helsingin seudullakin tarvittaisiin. Nyt sitä sitten tehdään palasina jokaiselle hallinnonalalle erikseen siellä, missä seutuhallinto on tarpeen. Mutta saahan sitten riidellä jokaisen yhteistyöelimen kanssa erikseen.


Se lisätaso on nimenomaan se mitä tarkoitan, ja listasin yllä sille edellytykset. Lisään vielä suorat verotulot. Se mitä vastustan ihan samasta syystä kuin vastustan korruptiota, epäselvää lainsäädäntöä, ja epäpäteviä virkamiehiä on se että valta joka on hajautettu useammalle tasolle ja instanssille on huonoa ja tehotonta hallintoa. Sekä rahoitusvalta että suunnitteluvalta tulee olla samassa organisaatiossa, eli se mikälie elin joka päättää vaikkapa liikennejärjestelyistä myös kerää verorahat joilla se maksetaan.

Tämä sössittiin Kainuun mallissa, maakunta sai tietyn prosentin kunnallisverotuloista toiminnan rahoittamiseen, mutta kunnallisveron taso jätettiin kunnille. Ei lainkaan yllättäen, kunnat osoittaa maakuntahallintoa palvelujen puutteista, maakuntahallinto syyttää kuntia rahoituksen puutteesta, ja lisäksi järjestelmään on sisäänrakennettu kannustin kilpalaskea omaa veroäyriä... ja tuolla on kuitenkin yksi puolue enemmistössä kaikissa valtuustoissa.

Jos tehdään kaksiportainen hallintomalli, niin sitten valta tulee jakaa selkeästi, ja kullekin tasolla osoittaa oma suora verorahoitus sekä suoraan vaaleilla valittu päätäntäelin. Minulle on sinänsä yhdentekevää onko malli yksi vai kaksiportainen, mutta käytännössä epäilen että tuon alemman tason päätökset ei kiinnosta kansalaisia sitäkään vähää mitä nykyinen kunnallinen päätöksenteko ja tällaisen mallin toteuttaminen on hankalaa. Se eurooppalainen kaupunkiseututason hallinto on käytännössä sama asia kuin suomalainen kunta, eli se mitä käytännössä tapahtuisi olisi että olisi seudun suuruinen kunta, joka olisi sitten pilkottu johonkin valtuuksiltaan nykyisiä kaupunkia pienempiin hallinnollisiin yksikköihin

Kun nyt vuodatan, niin en ymmärrä valitusta mammuttitaudista. On päivänselvää, että päätökset tehdään niiden vaikutustasolla. Jos meillä on yksi yhteinen erikoissairaanhoito, niin sen päätökset tulee tehdä yhdessä yhteisessä elimessä. Voi olla että erikoissairaanhoito kannattaisi pilkkoa pienempiin yksikköhin, mutta tämä ei tämä ole argumentti pienempien kuntien puolesta, vaan toimintojen sijoittelusta oikealle tasolle.

----------


## ultrix

Länsimetro-ketjussa pohdiskelin tätä asiaa näin: http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro-p60305/#post60305

----------


## Kolli

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135243268422

Järki alkaa voittaa, vihdoinkin!

----------


## risukasa

Mitäs uutta tuossa on, että Helsinki puuhaa liitosta? Näinhän se on ollut jo pitkään.

----------


## kouvo

Rutiköyhän ja täysin helsingin peukalonalla olevan Vantaan liitos sujuu varmasti kohtalaisen kivuttomasti. Jos Espoo yritetään tähän samaan kimppaan naittaa niin nähdään varmasti taas varsinainen näytelmä, jossa demokraattinen päätöksenteko näyttelee hyvin pientä sivuroolia.   

Mutta kun oikeesti isoissakin kaupungeissa on miljoonia asukkaita ja tunnelijunia ja ...

Hesarille vois lätkäistä vielä Pajusen kunniamerkin kirkonkylän suurkaupunkipuuhastelun kritiikittömästä tukemisesta fuusiokunnan yksvuotissynttäreillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rutiköyhän ja täysin helsingin peukalonalla olevan Vantaan liitos sujuu varmasti kohtalaisen kivuttomasti. Jos Espoo yritetään tähän samaan kimppaan naittaa niin nähdään varmasti taas varsinainen näytelmä...


HS:n aihetta käsittelevässä tämän päivän jutussa joku kommentoi fiksusti, että onhan se reilua otta asiaa julkisesti puheeksi.

Tulipa vaan aikataulusta mieleeni, että taasko häntä heiluttaa koiraa? Kuka saisikaan maksettavakseen Matinkylän metron, jos YTV olisi yksi kunta 2012 lähtien. Olette kai panneet merkille, ettei rutiköyhyys vaivaa ainoastaan Vantaata. Siksi arvioin, että jos asiasta tehdään jokin selvitys, se osoittaa, että suurin hyötyjä suurkunnasta on Espoo ja suurin häviäjä Helsinki, joka touhun saisi maksaa. Tästä voikin pohtia sitä, mikä motiivi kullakin henkilöllä on olla selvitysten tekemisen kannalla tai sitä vastaan.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Jos ja kun kunnat yhdistetään, ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, kuka maksaa ja mitä.
Tulevalla kunnalla on yksi kassa ja sen maksuosuus metrosta on 70%, niinhän nytkin on, koska Hki+Espoo maksavat 70 pinnaa. Miksi tämän uuden kunnan sisällä pitäisi pitää Espoon ja Helsingin rahat erillään? Tilanne on siis tismalleen sama kuin Vuokissakin, valtio 30, Helsinki 70.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ja kun kunnat yhdistetään, ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, kuka maksaa ja mitä.


Kyllä sillä on aika suuri merkitys. Matinkylän metro on nyt Espoon asukkaiden kontolla. Maksettavaa valtionosuuden jälkeen on noin 400 M ja maksajia 240.000. Tekee asukasta kohden noin 1700 . Helsingin puolella maksettavaa on noin 200 M ja maksajia 570.000 eli 350 .

Vantaan asukasluku on 195.000. YTV-kunnassa on siis noin miljoona asukkia. Jos he yhdessä maksavat Espoon metron, osuus asukasta kohden on 600 . Helsingin nykyisten asukkaiden maksettavaksi tulee 340 M eli osuus nousee 140 M. Espoolaisten maksuosuus laskee 144 M:oon eli he säästävät 256 M.

Onnettomin on toki vantaalaisten tilanne. He eivät nyt maksa metrosta mitään, mutta YTV-kunnassa maksaisivat 117 M.

Kysymykseen Kuka maksaa Matinkylän metron YTV-kunnassa? vastaus on tässä:
Helsinkiläiset 340 MEspoolaiset 144 MVantaalaiset 117 M
Helsinkiläisten osuus on 57 % eli suurempi kuin espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten yhteensä, joten eiköhän maksaja ole aika selvä asia.

Antero

PS: Kuulinko kysymyksen, mihin jäi Kauniainen? Ei sen 8550 asukkaalla tässä laskelmassa mitään merkitystä ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysymykseen Kuka maksaa Matinkylän metron YTV-kunnassa? vastaus on tässä:
> Helsinkiläiset 340 MEspoolaiset 144 MVantaalaiset 117 M
> Helsinkiläisten osuus on 57 % eli suurempi kuin espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten yhteensä, joten eiköhän maksaja ole aika selvä asia.
> 
> PS: Kuulinko kysymyksen, mihin jäi Kauniainen? Ei sen 8550 asukkaalla tässä laskelmassa mitään merkitystä ole.


Mun käsitykseni metrolla on tällä kuntaliitos juupas-eipäs keskustelulla on aika vähän tekemistä loppujen lopuksi. Rahallisesti ainoa selvä häviäjä on Kauniainen, joka joutuisi luopumaan "Suomen Monaco" -asemastaan, mutta sen asukkaat tuskin jäisivät hätää kärsimään.. Voittaja olisi Vantaa joka pääsisi eroon yli 800 miljoonan  veloistaan. Lisäksi Vantaa joutuu maksamaan kehäradastaan oman osansa, mutta muut kaupungit eivät, vaikka heidänkin asukkaat hyötyvät siitä.

Espoon ja Helsingin välillä ei ole niin suuria taloudellisia eroja että Espoon kannattaisi metron maksamiseksi liittyä Helsinkiin, eikä päinvastoin. PK-seudun vesilaitokset pätettiin vastikään yhdistää, ja sen nettomaskaja on Helsinki, Espoon ja Vantaan hyötyessä kumpikin n 100 M. Satanen sinne tänne on aika pikkuraha kun puhutaan investoinneista moneksikymmeneksi vuodeksi eteenpäin.

Helsingin naapurikaupungeissa liitosta vastustetaan lähinnä tunnepohjaisista syistä. Sellaiset ihmiset jotka ovat asuneet esim Espoossa yli puolet iästään kokevat espoolaisen identiteettinsä niin tärkeäksi että eivät halua luopua siitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Jos on yksi kunta, se maksaa 70%, aika yksinkertaista. On nurkkakuntaista erotella asioita kaupugin sisälllä. Mitä ex-Espoo saa kakkosjokerin ensivaiheesta Vuosaari-Myyrmäki? Ei mitään.
Entäs mitä espoolaiset saavat Laajasalon ratikasta tai Jätkän ratikasta? Eivät mitään... 
Litaniaa voi jatkaa.
Ei asiaa voi ajatella näin. Uusi syntyvä kaupunki on kokonaisuus. Voitaisiin kysyä, että mitä Pariisin sen ja sen kaupunginosan asukkaat saavat siitä ja siitä projektista toisella puolen kaupunkia.

Entiset vantaalaiset hyötyvät metrosta parempina liikenneyhteyksinä, kuten muutkin. Kauniainen on suomenruotsalainen Monaco, joka on onnistunut vetämään rusinat pullasta ja sietäisikin tulla lopetetuksi. Vantaa saa olla iloinen kuntaliitoksesta, sillä vuosikymmenten hajakaavoitus ja muu suunnittelu ei oikein enää toimi. Velkaiselle Vantaalle paras ja armeliain ratkaisu on paluu isin huomaan, Stadiin.

Matti-Kepu "sähköauto piirustuspöydällä ja puutarhakaupunki" Vanhanen varmaan ymmärtää tämän kun tekee päätöksiä valtioneuvostossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos on yksi kunta, se maksaa 70%, aika yksinkertaista. On nurkkakuntaista erotella asioita kaupugin sisälllä.


Nyt vaan ei ole sitä yhtä kuntaa, ja ennen kuin sellainen voi syntyä, tällaiset pikkujutut kuin velat ja velvoitteet täytyy selittää ja kertoa kuntien asukkaillekin. Siihen velvoittaa paitsi laki, myös oikeudenmukaisuus ja moraali.

Se on sitten toinen juttu, mitä YTV-kunta päättää tehdä, jos sellainen on. Silloinhan mukana ovat alusta asti päättämässä kaikki asukkaat  siis teoriassa edustajiensa välityksellä.




> Ei asiaa voi ajatella näin. Uusi syntyvä kaupunki on kokonaisuus. Voitaisiin kysyä, että mitä Pariisin sen ja sen kaupunginosan asukkaat saavat siitä ja siitä projektista toisella puolen kaupunkia.


Joo, ei asiaa todellakaan voi ajatella kuten ajattelet. Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi.  :Smile: 

Kysymys onkin siitä, mihin kunnanraja vedetään. Ennen kunnat olivat pieniä ja kunnan rajat olivat yhtä kuin seudun ja työssäkäyntialueen rajat. Enää ei eletä sellaisessa maailmassa. Ei edes silloin, jos olisi YTV-kunta. Siellä on ympärillä yhä 10 muuta kuntaa samassa työssäkäyntialueessa käyttämässä YTV-kunnan palveluita ja infraa, enimmäkseen korvauksetta.

Olen kuullut paljon itkemistä siitä, miten välillä Helsinki maksaa koko muun Suomen toimeentulon ja välillä muu Suomi elättää Helsingin. Molemmat ovat varmaan turhaa narinaa, sillä Suomihan voisi olla yksi kunta jossa kaikki maksavat kaikesta. Ja yksi äänestysalue myös. Sellaista politiikka harrastetaan Eduskunnassa, ja siitä taas valitetaan, kuinka edustajat siltarumpupolitikoivat omaan pussiinsa.

Pariisissa on varmaan ihan turhaan liittokaupunkirakenne. En tunne sitä, miten se toimii. Mutta kai se olisi tarpeettomana hävitetty ja muodostettu 7 miljoonan asukkaan Suur-Pariisin kunta, jos nykysysteemi on täysin syvältä.




> Entiset vantaalaiset hyötyvät metrosta parempina liikenneyhteyksinä, kuten muutkin.


Varmaan siitä hyötyvät kemijärveläisetkin, vähintään yhtä paljon kuin hesalaiset hiihtolomailijat kemijärven radan sähköistyksestä? Maksavathan kemijärveläisetkin osuutensa metrosta.

Kliseitä on niin mukava esittää! Ei Matinkylän metrosta kukaan vantaalainen hyödy, kun siitä eivät hyödy kuin espoolaiset maanomistajat. Onhan tämä myönnetty jopa Espoon valtuustossa. Kun kerran liikenneolot eivät parane ja kustannukset laske, selitys Espoon intressiin on puhtaasti paikallinen kiinteistökehittäminen, jolla Espoo uskoo parantavansa kilpailukykyään seudun muiden kuntien suhteen. Jos Espoo ei olisi itsenäinen kunta, tällaista intressiä ei olisi.

Emme tietenkään saa koskaan tietää, mitä YTV-kunnan valtuusto olisi päättänyt Matinkylän metrosta, jos sellainen kunta ja valtuusto olisi ollut olemassa. Olisihan metro+Marjarata+kehä2 -paketti voitu leipoa silloinkin. Mutta yhtä hyvin olisi voitu olla esim. kestävän kehityksen kannalla ja päättää, että kaupunkirakennetta hajauttavia ratkaisuja ei tehdä. Eli esim. Marja-Vantaan metsiin ei rakenneta asutusta ennen kuin lähempänä keskustaa olevat alueet on rakennettu. Ehkä YTV-energiakin olisi pidetty kunnan omana tuottavan laitoksena, jolloin ei olisi ollut arvonsa menettäneitä sijoitusrahastoja, joilla olisi voitu kuviteltavan maksaa investointeja, joihin oikeasti ei olisi varaa.

Mutta vaikka kuvitelmissa kaikki voisi olla toisin, se nyt ei vaan ole niin. Eikä asiaa voi ajatella niin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Maksavathan kemijärveläisetkin osuutensa metrosta.
> Antero



Onhan Kemijärvi kuitenkin kuntien verontasauksessa saaja eikä maksaja, vai?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onhan Kemijärvi kuitenkin kuntien verontasauksessa saaja eikä maksaja, vai?


Samaa valtionbudjettia silloinkin jaetaan sekä kemijärveläisille että espoolaisille. Mutta eihän sillä tietenkään ole väliä, koska sehän on valtion eikä meidän rahaa.  :Rolling Eyes:  Samasta syystä sähköautokin on kasvihuoneilmiön ratkaisu, sillä sähköhän tulee töpselistä. Eikä töpselin rei'istä tule hiilidioksidia.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Samaa budjettirahaa joo, ymmärrän minäkin. Mutta mistä ne rahat tulevat? Mutta olkoon.
Ja kiitos kun valistit töpseliasiassa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkä YTV-energiakin olisi pidetty kunnan omana tuottavan laitoksena, jolloin ei olisi ollut arvonsa menettäneitä sijoitusrahastoja, joilla olisi voitu kuviteltavan maksaa investointeja, joihin oikeasti ei olisi varaa.


Sijoitusrahastot ovat merkillepantava asia Espoossa. Siellä on Kokoomus pitänyt valtaa ja on pyritty kaikessa mahdollisessa noudattamaan markkinataloutta: kilpailuttamista ja yksityistämistä niin pitkälle kuin suinkin. Kapitalismi ei ole tuonut onnea tähän nousukkaiden jättiläiskaupunkiin, vaan markkinatalouden luhistuessa kaupungin kassavirtakin on tyrehtynyt. Lisäksi kaupungin päätökset ovat osoittautuneet emävirheiksi; näihin luetaan mukaan energialaitoksen myyminen ja henkilöautoilua varten suunniteltu hajautettu kaupunkirakenne. Energian hinnat ovat korkeat, kaupunki ei saa laitokselta huonoina aikoina tarpeellisia voitto-osuuksia ja ilmastonmuutoksen myötä tehty kaupunkisuunnittelu osoittautuu pahaksi virheeksi. Espoolaiset ovat hyvinä aikoina pitäneet pilkkanaan vanhoillista Helsinkiä ja pitäneet itseään dynaamisina ja nykyaikaisina. 

Helsingin konservatiivinen malli on näin huonona aikana osoittautunut yllättävänkin hyväksi. Helsingin Energia tahkoaa tasaista tuottoa kaupungin kassaan. Markkinavoimat on pidetty kurissa renkinä, eikä isännän valtaa ole niille annettu, toisin kuin naapurikaupungeissa. Markkinavoimat ovat tästä nurisseet ja monet yritykset siirtyneet naapurikuntien puolelle, koska eivät ole tykänneet siitä, että ei voi tehdä aivan mitä haluaa. 

Helsingissä automarketit sijoitettiin jo 1980-luvulla viisaasti juna-asemien viereen, esimerkkinä Malmin Prisma, joka on yksi ketjun tuottoisimmista yksiköistä HOK-Elannon mukaan. On myös hillitty autoliikenteen kasvua ja ylläpidetty joukkoliikennettä, jossa on aika hyvin onnistuttukin huolimatta päinvastaisista suuntauksista ympäröivässä yhteiskunnassa. Ei ole lähdetty mukaan täysillä tähän tehostamiseen ja keskittämiseen, vaan on yritetty säilyttää lähipalveluita asuinalueilla ja kaavoitettu maltillisesti isoja kaupan yksikköjä, etteivät ne vallan kuihduttaisi lähipalveluja; kuten Viikin Prisma verrattuna Latokartanon alueen lähikauppoihin.

Huolimatta sen tuottamista ylimääräisistä kustannuksista, ollaan rakennettu sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa. Siitä on jouduttu luopumaan vasta, kun asukasvinoutuma on kasvanut liian pahaksi, sillä mm. Espoon jättäessä vastuuttomasti sosiaalisen asuntotuotannon retuperälle, hakeutuvat nämä ihmiset luonnollisesti asuntoja vastuullisesti tarjoavaan Helsinkiin.

Pitäisin kokonaisvaltaisesti arvioituna Helsinkiä vastuullisimpana ja parhaiten organisoituna kaupunkina pääkaupunkiseudulla. Espoo ja Vantaa eivät millään yllä samaan ammattimaisuuteen kaupungin pyörittämisessä, joka varmastikin johtuu näiden kaupunkien historian lyhyydestä. Vasta vähän aikaa on voitu opetella oman päätösvallan käyttämistä, kun vielä pari vuosikymmentä sitten vahvat rakennusyhtiöt pyörittivät köyhiä kaupunkeja sormiensa ympäri miten mielivät ja näiden tuloksena kaupunkirakennekin on näissä Helsingin naapureissa sekavaa ja levähtänyttä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisin kokonaisvaltaisesti arvioituna Helsinkiä vastuullisimpana ja parhaiten organisoituna kaupunkina pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Tämä pitänee paikkansa suhteessa naapureihin, mutta kauniiden sanojen takaa löytyy valitettavasti paljon raadollisempia syitä kuin hurskaus. Esimerkiksi sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa on viime aikoina syntynyt mittavassa määrin rakennusteollisuuden työllistämiseksi eikä siksi, että kaupunkiin olisi haluttu houkutella niin vähän ansaitsevia asukkaita, että he alittavat kaupungin vuokra-asuntojen tulorajat. Siitä syntyi melkoinen haloo muutama vuosi sitten, kun tällaisen toiminnan riskeistä uskallettiin sanoa ääneen.

Mutta mitäpä seuraisi YTV-kunnasta kaikelle sille hyvälle, mitä Helsingistä kirjoitit. Esim. Helsingin Energian ja sataman tuotoille tulee melkein tupla määrä jakajia. Nyt näillä tuloilla on voitu pitää veroäyriä kohtuullisena, vaikka rahaa onkin pystytty käyttämään mittaviinkin investointeihin.

Erityisesti Helsingin Energiasta voi todeta, että se on kaupunkilaisten oma sähkö- ja lämpölaitos, jonka etu on mahdollisuus tuottaa energiaa markkinahintaa halvemmalla. Kilpailulainsäädäntö ei salli sitä, että sähkö myytäisiin kaupunkilaisille tuotantohinnalla, mutta onneksi saamme tuotantohinnan ja myyntihinnan eron takaisin kunnalliveron alennuksena. Ei tietenkään kulutuksen suhteessa, vaan hyvin ansaitsevat hyötyvät tästä enemmän. Mutta kokonaisuutena kumminkin. YTV-kunnassa me annamme voimalansa myyneille espoolaisille sekä lämmintä kättä että rahamassin lohdutuksena heidän typeryydestään.

En sano, että tämä tulojen ja menojen tasaaminen, josta on helppo keksiä esimerkkejä helsinkiläisten vahingoksi, on oikein tai väärin. Vaan ihmettelen, mikä on se etu, mikä näillä yhdistämistä ajavilla on mielessään. Kuntalain mukaan kunnan tarkoitus on edistää asukkaidensa hyvinvointia. Millä tavoin helsinkiläisten hyvinvointi edistyy? Se on selvä, että köyhän kunnan kannattaa liittyä rikkaaseen, mutta miksi rikas haluaa liittyä köyhiin?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa budjettirahaa joo, ymmärrän minäkin. Mutta mistä ne rahat tulevat? Mutta olkoon.


En minäkään välitä ryhtyä laskemaan edestakaisin, kuka maksaa ja mistä ja minne. Mutta totean vain, että Lappi ei käytä padottujen jokien sähköä, hesalaiset pakenevat jonnekin pois hesasta viikonloppuisin ja Viikistä ja Miina Äkkijyrkästä huolimatta perunat, vehnä, lehmät, siat ja broilerit jotka me täällä syömme eivät kasva omassa kaupungissamme.

Meille hesalaisille nimenomaan on eduksi, että muu Suomi ei ole autiota erämaata, jossa kukaan ei valvo voimalaa, pidä laskettelurinteitä ja mökkiläisille peruspalveluita sekä tuota ruokaa rahdattavaksi Helsinkiin. Tavalla tai toisella meidän on maksettava se, mitä haluamme.

Kun on jauhettava se sähkökin sinne töpseliin. Olisin muuten halunnut ostaa omani Helsingin omasta vesivoimalasta Vanhasta kaupungista. Mutta ei sitä mulle riittänyt.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kuvitelmansa kullakin Antero. Pariisi on itsessään kahden miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki ja näin ollen on luonnollista, että se on yksi kokonaisuus. Sen ympärillä on toki elinvoimaisia kaupunkeja, kuten Versailles. Ranskan aluehallinto myös departtementteineen on hiukan eri juttu.

Lähinnä yritin epäonnistuneesti kertoa sinulle, että jos pk-seudun kunnat ovat yksi kunta, ei voida enää puhua järkevällä tavalla siitä, mitä "Espoo" maksaa, koska Espoota ei ole. Sen jälkeen voidaan sitten puhua, mitä Etelä-Helsinki tai Pakila maksaa jne. Ymmärrän kyllä, että joillakin poliitikoilla ei ole omien intressiensä takia halua ymmärtää tätä ajatusta.
On itsestään selvä, että uuden kaupungin velat ovat nykyiset velat laskettuna yhteen, sama pätee plussapuolella. Tuskinpa asiaa tarvitsee enempää filosofoida.

Vaikka katuratikka jäikin taas outsideriksi. Mitä Espoo hyötyy laajasalon Sporasta..yhyy...itkemistä voi jatkaa.
Entäs yhyy..mitä espoolaiset saavat kakkosjokerista..yhyy...

Olisiko halua ymmärtää, että yhden kaupungin mallissa tällainen laskeminen on turhaa, koska silloin on yksi kaupunki, jota kehittää yksi valtuusto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pariisissa on varmaan ihan turhaan liittokaupunkirakenne. En tunne sitä, miten se toimii. Mutta kai se olisi tarpeettomana hävitetty ja muodostettu 7 miljoonan asukkaan Suur-Pariisin kunta, jos nykysysteemi on täysin syvältä.


Pariisissa, Lontoossa, Tuholmassa, Kööpenhaminassa ja muissa metropoleisa jotka koostuvat monista kunnista toimii yleensä poliittisista elimistä koostuva seutuhallinto väliportaana valtion ja kunnan välillä. Joissakin metropoli muodostaa kokonaisen *osavaltion*. Tällaisia vaihtoehtoja ei ole Suomessa tutkittu riittävästi. 

Jotta päästäisiin vähän puuta pidemmälle tässä pk-seudun kuntien yhdistämis- tai eriyttämiskeskustelussa, niin luettelen alla vaihtoehdot, ja niiden plussat ja miinukset ainakin näin päällisin puolin:

1) Nykyiset YTV -kaupungit erillään, jotkut toiminnot yhteisiä (nykyinen tilanne):
+ Kuntalaiset kokevat että heillä on hyvät vaikutusmahdollisuudet omiin lähellä oleviin asiohin 
+ Kaupungeilla vahva kotiseutuhenki
+ Keskeisiä toimintoja saatu yhdistettyä saman organisaation alle kuten erikoissairaanhoito, jätehuolto, joukkoliikenne
+ Koulut ja perusterveydenhoito ym kokonaan omia ja kuntalaiset itse päättävät niistä

- Alkaa tapahtua jakoa taloudellisesti hyviin ja huonosti pärjääviin kaupunkeihin, johtuen väestö- ja elinkeinorakenteiden eroista ja kaupunkien keskinäisestä kilpailusta
- Jotkut kokevat kotiseutuhengen "tyhjänpäiväiseksi pönkittämiseksi", jos kokee itse olevansa urbaani, nuori suurkaupunki-ihminen
- Haittaa joissain määrin arkisten asioiden hoitoa, jos toivottua palvelua ei löydy omasta kaupungista
- Päätökset kaavoittamisesta ja isojen hankkeiden läpiviemisestä syntyvät hitaasti johtuen resurssipulasta
- Jokaisesta kaupunkien välisestä yhteisestä toiminnosta käydään kovia neuvotteluja ja hankkeita kaatuu myös jonkun osapolen vastustuksen vuoksi
- Gryndereillä ja kaupan keskusliikkeillä ym paremmat mahdollisuudet vaikuttaa politikkoihin koska voivat kilpailuttaa kaupunkeja keskenään saadakseen läpi toivomiaan hankkeita

2) Kaikki 4 YTV-kaupunkia yhdistetään samaksi kunnaksi, "Suur-Helsingiksi"
+ Kaupunkien välinen kilpailu hyvistä veronmaksajista ja työpaikoista loppuu. Suur-Helsinki kilpailee Suur-Tukholman, Köpenhaminan ym kanssa tasaväkisesti tällaisista asioista
+ Suuret hankkeet saadaan päätettyä nopeammalla aikataululla
+ Yleiskaavat voidaan laatia uudestaan sen perusteella miten koko metropolin asukkaiden kannalta on parasta
+ Asuntotuotantoa saadaan kohdistettua sinne missä tarvetta, asuntojen hinnat pysyvät paremmin kurissa
+ Helpottaa joillakin arkisten asioiden hoitoa, esim perhe joka haluaa lapsensa johonkin erikoiseen kouluun on enemmän valinnanvaraa, ja mutakin palveluja voi kehittää enemmän paikkakohtaisten tarpeiden mukaan
+ Valtakunnanpolitiikassa Helsingin merkitys kasvaa, johtuen mm siitä että Suur-Helsinki saa oman yhteisen vaalpiirinsä
+ Kenenkään urbaanina suurkaupunkilaisena itseään pitävän ei tarvitse, kunhan asiat lähtevät pyörimään,  enää hävetä Helsingin eikä kotipaikkakuntansa "tuppukylämäisyyttä"
+ Helsinki tulee maailmalla tunnetummaksi kun maailmankartoilla se näytetään punaisena neliönä eikä ympyränä

- Asukkaat kokevat vaikutusmahdollisuuksien itseään lähellä oleviin asioihinsa vähenevän
- Voi pitkällä aikavälillä aiheuttaa että reunoilla olevat alueet näivettyvät ja palvelut heikkenevät
- Voi synnyttää tyytymättömien muuttoliikettä kehyskuntiin, jotka pyrkivät hyötymään tilanteesta ja houkuttelemaan "hyviä veronmaksajia"
- Suur-Helsingin ja muun Uudenmaan välisen yhteistyön kehittäminen voi jäädä polkemaan paikoilleen
- Helsingin merkityksen kasvu valtakunnanpolitiikassa voi pahentaa "Helsinki-vihaa" muualla Suomessa

3 A) Luodaan "Helsingin Lääni" suurinpiirtein Tukholman mallin mukaan, johon kuuluvat 4 nykyistä YTV-kaupunkia, säilyttäen nykyiset rajansa, ja jolla on omat poliittiset elimensä ja verotusoikeus läänikohtaisten toimintojen rahoittamiseksi. Kaupungit jatkavat itsenäisinä peruskuntina
+ sadaan aikaan käytännössä samat hyödyt kuin kaupunkien yhdistämisestä
+ kaupungit säilyttävät kotiseutu-identiteettinsä suurimmalti osin
+ asukkaiden vaikutusmahdollisuudet heitä lähellä oleviin asioihin säilyvät
+ Helsingin lääni joustavampi kuin mallin 2) Suur-Helsingin kunta. Siihen voi liittyä muutkin kunnat Uudellamaalla jos edellytyksiä ja haluja on

- Verot nousevat kaikilla keskimäärin johtuen siitä että läänillä myös oikeus verottaa ja byrokratia kasvaa, joudutaan palkkaamaan enemmän henkilökuntaa ainakin aluksi
- voi synnyttää tehottomuutta ja päällekkäisyyttä 
- voi esiintyä hitautta ja kitkaa joitakin kiistanalaisia päätöksiä tehtäessä
- suurimman kaupungin Helsingin, vaikutusvalta liian iso

3 B) Luodaan "Helsingin Lääni" suurinpiirtein Tukholman mallin mukaan, mutta nykyiset kaupungit pilkotaan 10:een n 100000 asukkaan peruskunnaksi ja rajat vedetään uudestaan nin että ne muodostavat järkeviä maantieteellisiä kokonaisuuksia.  Läänillä on omat poliittiset elimensä ja verotusoikeus läänikohtaisten toimintojen rahoittamiseksi. Kaupungit jatkavat itsenäisinä peruskuntina
+ Tämänlaisella uudelleenjaolla pyritään lisäämään tehokkuutta ja minimoimaan päällekkäisyyksiä, verotus pystytään pitämään nykyisentasoisena keskimäärin
+ asukkaiden vaikutusmahdollisuudet heitä lähellä oleviin asioihin säilyvät tai voivat jopa parantua nykyisestään
+ kaikilla kaupungeilla yhtä paljon vaikutusvaltaa läänin asioihin
+ jokainen asukas voi päättää itse onko henkisesti enemmän helsinkiläinen vai vaikka espoonlahtelainen, koska on molempien asukas

- Jotkut näistä uudelleen muodostettavista kaupungeista, varsinkin itä- ja pohjoislaidalla, tulevat kärsimään huonosta maineesta johtuen niiden vinoutuneesta väestörakenteesta ja työpaikkojen vähäisyyydestä, ja jos ei nähin rakenne-eroihin saada korjausta aikaan, saattavat joutua noidankehään jossa paremmin toimeentulevat asukkaat muuttavat joukolla pois,  johtaen siihen että veroäyri niissä kohoaa ja vastavasti länsilaidan kaupungeissa joissa autinko paistaa, se laskee entisestään
- Rajojen siirtoa tällä lailla kokevat monet mielivaltaiseksi hajoita- ja hallitse -meiningiksi
- Miten kehyskuntia saadaan liitettyä tähän kokonaisuuteen on täysin avointa

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En minäkään välitä ryhtyä laskemaan edestakaisin, kuka maksaa ja mistä ja minne. Mutta totean vain, että Lappi ei käytä padottujen jokien sähköä, hesalaiset pakenevat jonnekin pois hesasta viikonloppuisin ja Viikistä ja Miina Äkkijyrkästä huolimatta perunat, vehnä, lehmät, siat ja broilerit jotka me täällä syömme eivät kasva omassa kaupungissamme.


Lappi on niin erilainen alue kaikenkaikkiaan että sitä ei voi rinnastaa muuhun Suomeen, koska se on niin harvaan asuttua ja ilmasto arktista. Lappi on kuten Alaska USA:lle tai Siperia Venäjälle. Ainoa suurempi ero muiden maiden arktisin alueihin on, että Suomi on niin pieni että Lappiin pääsee etelästä  alle vuorokaudessa, ilman että tarvitsee lentää. 




> Meille hesalaisille nimenomaan on eduksi, että muu Suomi ei ole autiota erämaata, jossa kukaan ei valvo voimalaa, pidä laskettelurinteitä ja mökkiläisille peruspalveluita sekä tuota ruokaa rahdattavaksi Helsinkiin. Tavalla tai toisella meidän on maksettava se, mitä haluamme.


Voimaloiden,  kaivosten, metsäahakkuualueiden ja matkailukohteiden pyörittämiseen ei tarvittaisi satojatuhansia paikkakunnalla kiinteästi asuvia ihmisiä. (Lapin Läänin asukasluku on 183000)  Ruokaakin muille suomalaisille tuotetaan pääasiassa Oulun eteläpuolella, lieneekö ruuan alkutuotannon painopiste jossain Hämeenlinnan tienoilla?  Läheskään kaikki helsinkiläiset eivät lähde pois kaupungista viikonloppuisin, ja jos lähtee, korkeintaan 300 km päähän. Hiihtolomankin vietto Lapissa on nykyään niin kallista että läheskään jokaisella lapsiperheellä ei ole siihen edes varaa. Lunta on onneksi täällä etelässäkin nyt.




> Kun on jauhettava se sähkökin sinne töpseliin. Olisin muuten halunnut ostaa omani Helsingin omasta vesivoimalasta Vanhasta kaupungista. Mutta ei sitä mulle riittänyt.


Mun käsiteykseni on että sähkö töpseliini tulee Salmisaaresta, ja jos ei sieltä niin Loviisasta tai Olkiluodosta. Pohjoisen sähkö käytetään ymmmärtääkseni pääasiassa pohjoisen tehtaissa, esim Tornion terästehtaassa.

Mielestäni koko Lappi-/pohjoiskalotti -asiaa pitäisi ajatella enemmän kansainväliseltä pohjalta. Lappihan ulottuu 4 valtion alueelle joista 3:n valtion välillä on täysin vapaa matkustus- ja työssäkäyntioikeus. Jos Suomen lappilainen kokee että Helsingin herra vain potkii häntä  persuksiin, niin parempi kuin jäädä ruikuttamaan surkeaa oloaan olisi lähteä aktiivisesti hakemaan töitä Norjan tai Ruotsin puolelta. Työvoiman liikkumismahdollisuuksia pitää siis kehittää eikä hullumpi idea olisi myöskään yhdistää pohjoisen rautatieverkkoja paremmin, vaikka taitavat sikäläiset liikkua enimmäkseen kumipyörillään.

t. Rainer

----------


## walttu

> 3 B) Luodaan "Helsingin Lääni" suurinpiirtein Tukholman mallin mukaan, mutta nykyiset kaupungit pilkotaan 10:een n 100000 asukkaan peruskunnaksi ja rajat vedetään uudestaan nin että ne muodostavat järkeviä maantieteellisiä kokonaisuuksia.  Läänillä on omat poliittiset elimensä ja verotusoikeus läänikohtaisten toimintojen rahoittamiseksi. Kaupungit jatkavat itsenäisinä peruskuntina


Mielestäni tämä malli vaikuttaa houkuttelevimmalta, ja se vaatisi ehdottomasti tarkempaa selvitystä Suomen olosuhteissa. Mallia voitaisiin soveltaa Helsingin lisäksi myös muihin kaupunkiseutuihin kuntaliitosten vaihtoehtona. 

"Suur-Helsinkiin" voisivat kuulua pääkaupunkiseudun lisäksi ympäryskunnat Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Hyvinkää, Tuusula, Kerava, Järvenpää ja Sipoo (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiedost...ngin_seutu.png). Tosin tässäkin tapauksessa ainoastaan puolet Helsingin työssäkäyntialueen kunnista kuuluisi metropoliin. Maakunnallisen päätöksenteon kannalta olisi varmasti järkevää yhdistää Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan maakunnat.

Tässä lähinnä wikipedian avulla kerättyä tietoa mahdollisten metropolialueen kuntien asukasmääristä(yhteensä 19 kuntaa/1,26 miljoonaa asukasta):

HELSINKI			
Helsinki	     170 000		Eteläinen ja Keskinen suurpiiri, eli lähinnä kantakaupunki
Haaga	     140 000		Läntinen ja Pohjoinen suurpiiri
Malmi	       90 000		Koillinen suurpiiri
Itäkeskus	     145 000		Kaakkoinen ja Itäinen suurpiiri

ESPOO			
Tapiola	        75 000		Suur-Tapiola ja Suur-Matinkylä
Leppävaara	60 000		Suur-Leppävaara
Espoo	        50 000		Vanha-Espoo, Pohjois-Espoo ja Suur-Kauklahti
Espoonlahti	50 000		Suur-Espoonlahti
Kauniainen	10 000		

VANTAA			
Myyrmäki	        60 000		Myyrmäen ja Kivistön suuralueet
Tikkurila	        130 000		Tikkurilan, Hakunilan, Korson, Koivukylän ja Aviapoliksen suuralueet

Kirkkonummi	35 000		
Vihti	                30 000		
Nurmijärvi	        40 000		
Hyvinkää	        45 000		
Tuusula	        35 000		
Kerava	        35 000		
Järvenpää	        40 000		
Sipoo	        20 000

----------


## Albert

Ei pidä unohtaa Helsingin uutta Östersundomin suurpiiriä.
Onhan siellä noin 2000 ex sipoolaista ja 30 ex vantaalaista. :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun käsiteykseni on että sähkö töpseliini tulee Salmisaaresta, ja jos ei sieltä niin Loviisasta tai Olkiluodosta. Pohjoisen sähkö käytetään ymmmärtääkseni pääasiassa pohjoisen tehtaissa, esim Tornion terästehtaassa.


Ja jos autiossa pohjoisessa ei tuotettaisi sähköä, se olisi tuotettava täällä etelässä, vaikka sitä Tornion terästehdas käyttäisikin. Vai tulisiko Tornion terästehdas sijoittaa vaikka Suomenojalle, siellähän on meren rannalla joutavaa pusikkoa.

En osaa sanoa, montako ihmistä tarvitaan hoitamaan lapissa sitä, mitä siellä hesalaisten mielestä on pakko tehdä lomailun tai jonkun muun hesalaisten haluaman asian tarpeisiin. Mutta onko vain hesalaisilla oikeus valittaa siitä, että heitä halutaan pakkosiirtää vaikka Kuopioon, mutta lappilaisilla tai edes kuopiolaisilla ei? Mitä jos siellä asuvat ihmiset haluavatkin asua siellä? Onko hesalaisilla oikeus viedä heiltä kaikki toimeentulomahdollisuudet, jotta hesalaiset saavat asua Hesassa?

Olen ennekin kääntänyt tämän asian myös niin päin, että täsmälleen samat ajatukset kuin Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteesta voidaan soveltaa Keski-Euroopan ja Suomen suhteeseen. Halvemmaksi tulee tyhjentää saman tien koko Suomi kuin EU:n kerätä rikkailta mailtaan reuna-aluetukea, jotta täälläkin saavat asua vaikka hesalaiset omassa kaupungissaan. Ja edelleen tätä samaa asetelmaa voi jatkaa Euroopan ja kaukoidän taloustiikereiden välille. Jos Kiinalaiset vievät kannattavuuden eurooppalaiselta teollisuudelta, niin vaatikaamme sitten markkinatalouden nimissä hurraata kiinalaisille ja kehoittakaamme vaikka Bochumilaisia, jotka Nokia ulkoisti, muuttamaan Kiinaan, kun siellä kerran on töitä tarjolla.

Eli ei tämä niin yksinkertaista ole, että itsellä on aina oikeuksia ja muilla vain velvollisuuksia.

Ja kysymys on myös siitä, mitä optimoidaan. Kaikki nämä valitukset perustuvat siihen, että ainoa optimoinnin kohde on raha. Miten ovat hyvinvointi ja onnellisuus?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entäs yhyy..mitä espoolaiset saavat kakkosjokerista..yhyy...
> 
> Olisiko halua ymmärtää, että yhden kaupungin mallissa tällainen laskeminen on turhaa, koska silloin on yksi kaupunki, jota kehittää yksi valtuusto.


Niin vaikea aihe, että tuli itku?  :Biggrin: 

En huomannut selvitystäsi, miten Pariisin hallintorakenne käy esimerkiksi Helsingin seudun hallinnon kehittämiselle. Myönsin, etten itse tunne tätä esille ottamaasi esimerkkiä, ja odotan innolla selitystäsi siitä, miten se toimii ja miten sitä voi soveltaa meillä. Puhe oli siis hallinnosta, ei siitä, että Pariisissa on 14 metrolinjaa malliksi Helsingin suurkunnalle.

Täällä muuten on vielä itsenäisiä Helsingin naapurikuntia, jotka vastaavat omista investoinneistaan ja veloistaan. Siinä on yksinkertainen syy siihen, miksi ne on laskettava erikseen. Ja miksi niitä Helsinkikin hyvin tarkkaan laskee, esimerkiksi neuvoteltaessa joukkoliikennekuntayhtymästä. Vai menikö sekin ohi?

Liikenneyhteistyö kuin myös vesiyhteistyökin ovat hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten vaikea on sovittaa yhteen kovin erilaisia ja eri tilassa olevia kuntia. Kuittailu siitä, ettei kuntien varallisuuksilla ja veloilla ole mitään merkitystä osoittaa ainoastaan, ettei kuittailija paljoa näistä asioista ymmärrä. Anteeksi vain, kun näin suoraan kirjoitan, joskin anonyymistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En osaa sanoa, montako ihmistä tarvitaan hoitamaan lapissa sitä, mitä siellä hesalaisten mielestä on pakko tehdä lomailun tai jonkun muun hesalaisten haluaman asian tarpeisiin. Mutta onko vain hesalaisilla oikeus valittaa siitä, että heitä halutaan pakkosiirtää vaikka Kuopioon, mutta lappilaisilla tai edes kuopiolaisilla ei? Mitä jos siellä asuvat ihmiset haluavatkin asua siellä? Onko hesalaisilla oikeus viedä heiltä kaikki toimeentulomahdollisuudet, jotta hesalaiset saavat asua Hesassa?


Mun mielestäni on vakavamman luokan asia jos valtio pakkosiirtää olemassaolevan viraston kokonaan toiselle paikkakunnalle, kuin jos yksityinen yritys joutuu sulkemaan tehtaan tai irtisanomaan huonojen suhdanteiden vuoksi. Etelässä voi yhtä herkästi joutua kilometritehtaalle kuten on nähty viime aikoina. Valtion hommiin, etenkin virkamieheksi ryhdytään siksi että ne ovat ns varmoja hommia, palkka on pienempi kuin yksityisellä puolella mutta jatkuvuus on taattu. Se että valtio hajasijoittaa ja pakottaa henkilökunnan muuttamaan tai järjestää heille toisarvoista työtä vanhalla paikkakunnalla on suoraan sanoen virkamieskunnan, joka on ollut lojaali valtiota ja yhteiskuntaa kohden, pettämistä. Sensijaan kannatan että kokonaan uusia virastoja tai vanhojen virastojen sivukonttoreita perustetaan pk-seudun ulkopuolelle, jos on vain mahdollista. On toki valtion hommia joissa virkamies ei saa itse päättää minne sijoittuu, esim Puolustusvoimissa, mutta se on kerrottu sille uralle aikoville jo hyvisä ajoin etukäteen.  




> Olen ennekin kääntänyt tämän asian myös niin päin, että täsmälleen samat ajatukset kuin Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteesta voidaan soveltaa Keski-Euroopan ja Suomen suhteeseen. Halvemmaksi tulee tyhjentää saman tien koko Suomi kuin EU:n kerätä rikkailta mailtaan reuna-aluetukea, jotta täälläkin saavat asua vaikka hesalaiset omassa kaupungissaan. Ja edelleen tätä samaa asetelmaa voi jatkaa Euroopan ja kaukoidän taloustiikereiden välille. Jos Kiinalaiset vievät kannattavuuden eurooppalaiselta teollisuudelta, niin vaatikaamme sitten markkinatalouden nimissä hurraata kiinalaisille ja kehoittakaamme vaikka Bochumilaisia, jotka Nokia ulkoisti, muuttamaan Kiinaan, kun siellä kerran on töitä tarjolla.


Miten suomalaisen ja eurooppalaisen työn kanssa käy tulevaisuudessa on hyvin vaikea arvioida. Aika paljon on kiinni siitä miten hyvin suomalaiset yritykset pystyvät kehittämään tuotteensa kilpailukykyisiksi. Globaalitalous ei tunne armoa kannattamatonta toimintaa kohtan. Valmistusta siirretään halvempiin maihin mutta suunnittelutyö jää. Suomessa on maailman parhaimpina pidetty koulujärjestelmä, ja se on auttanut paljon.  Yliopistojärjestelmä vaatii vähän hiomista vielä. Suomalaiset taitavat valmistua perustutkintoon vanhimpina Euroopassa. Opiskelumotivaatiota ajatellen voisi olla parempi ainakin teoriassa jos johtavat yliopistot meillä olisivat jossain muualla kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta jälkeenpäin kokonaisten yliopistojen siirtäminen maksaisi älyttömiä. Parempi kaikenkaikkiaan on, että suomalaiset kansainvälistyvät mahdollisimman pian. Impivaaralaisuuden aika on ohi.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liikenneyhteistyö kuin myös vesiyhteistyökin ovat hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten vaikea on sovittaa yhteen kovin erilaisia ja eri tilassa olevia kuntia. Kuittailu siitä, ettei kuntien varallisuuksilla ja veloilla ole mitään merkitystä osoittaa ainoastaan, ettei kuittailija paljoa näistä asioista ymmärrä. Anteeksi vain, kun näin suoraan kirjoitan, joskin anonyymistä.


Jos yhdistettäsiin pk-seudun suuret kaupungit kokonaan, niin haasteellisinta olisi henkilökunnan ja kuntien yksiköiden ja päätöksenteon organisointi eli kokonaan uuden hallintokulttuurin luominen. Jos sellaisessa epäonnistutaan niin siitä tulee iso lasku. Yritysmaailmassakin se on vaikeaa ja näissä kaupungeissa on työntekijöitä yhteensä n 50000. Ei taida Nokialla olla koko maailmassa niin paljon.

Siksi mahdollisessa yhdistymisessä on melkein pakko edetä askeleittain. Esim niin että perustetan seutuhallinto, tai yhdistetään keskeisiä funktioita samaksi ylikunnalliseksi toimijaksi, joilta kunant ostavat palveluita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> . Mutta onko vain hesalaisilla oikeus valittaa siitä, että heitä halutaan pakkosiirtää vaikka Kuopioon, mutta lappilaisilla tai edes kuopiolaisilla ei? Mitä jos siellä asuvat ihmiset haluavatkin asua siellä? Onko hesalaisilla oikeus viedä heiltä kaikki toimeentulomahdollisuudet, jotta hesalaiset saavat asua Hesassa?
> Eli ei tämä niin yksinkertaista ole, että itsellä on aina oikeuksia ja muilla vain velvollisuuksia.
> Antero


Ei ole yksinkertaista. Mutta myös hesalaisilla pitäisi olla oikeuksia.
Ja keitä tässä maassa ollaan pakkosiirtämässä muita kuin pääkaupunkiseutulaisia?
Voitkos kuvitella, että on hesalaisia ja ainakin Stadilaisia, jotka haluavat asua täällä ja pitävät siitä. Ei kaikki onni ole korpien kätköissä. Ei Stadilainen lähde viikonloppuisin mihinkään puljunperään itikoiden syötäväksi.
Ja miten ihmeessä minä, Stadilainen, vien vaikka kuopiolaisten toimeentulomahdollisuudet haluamalla asua täällä ja yrittämällä jotenkin edes pitää tämän vihatun ja hyljeksityn maankolkan puolta.
Eihän muun Suomen asioista päätetä Helsingissä missään marttakerhoissa, kirjastoissa tai kaljakuppiloissa helsinkiläisten toimesta. Vaikka niin tuolla jossakin taidetaan tosiaan luulla.
Kansakunnan  :Wink:  asioista päättää Eduskunta, Hallitus, Valtioneuvosto. Eduskunnassa ei taida edelleenkään olla yhtään Stadilaista muuten.

----------


## Kolli

Antero, itku tulee kun näkee kirjoituksesi, selvennykseksi se.

Jos kaupungit ovat yhdessä niillä on yksi kassa ja yhteiset velat, kuten avioliitossa. Toki voidaan tehdä avioehto ja monia muitakin sopimuksia. Menikö tämä asia ohitse sinulta?

Jos Espoota ei ole, on turha laskea mitä Espoo, jota ei ole maksaa. Silloin on päätetty yhdistyä ja silloin kaikki on yhteistä, niin velat kuin tulotkin.

Joukkoliikennevertauksesi meni vähän ohi (mikä ei sinänsä ole uutta), koska kyse on neljän itsenäisen kaupungin yhteistyöstä. Laskettaisiinko samalla tavalla, jos olisi yksi kaupunki? Lasketaanko Helsingissä mitä Pakila hyötyy Merisatamanpuistosta?
Käsittääkseni ei.

Eli siitä vaan sitten värkkäämään itkusia laskemia, mitä kukin hyötyy ja mistä, vaikka tulos on aika turha kun tässä mallissa on vain yksi kaupunki, ei kyse ole kuntayhtymästä jollain sektorilla, vaan *kuntaliitoksesta.*

Eli sen sijaan, että julistat kepu-propagandaa täällä, kannattaisi perehtyä siihen mistä puhutaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos kaupungit ovat yhdessä niillä on yksi kassa ja yhteiset velat, kuten avioliitossa. Toki voidaan tehdä avioehto ja monia muitakin sopimuksia.


Analogiasi ontuu pahasti, sillä avioliitto solmitaan yleensä hiukan eri syistä kuin taloudellisista tai edes käytännöllisistä. Mutta, samaa analogiaa jatkaen, Anteron laskelmissa on nimenomaan kyse siitä avioehdosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli sen sijaan, että julistat kepu-propagandaa täällä, kannattaisi perehtyä siihen mistä puhutaan.


Olisi mukava, jos sinulla olisi jotain asiallistakin kirjoitettavaa. Voisit edes selittää, miten Pariisi käy esimerkiksi pk-seudun kuntien yhdistämiseksi, kun olet sen esille ottanut. Jos et pysty vastaamaan huutoihisi, jätä ne tekemättä  omaksi eduksesi.

Sinun kannattaisi perehtyä asioihin joista haluat keskustella, niin ei tarvitsisi sortua lapsellisiin henkilökohtaisuuksiin, joissa niissäkään ei ole mitään perää. Kaupunkeja ei ole yhdistetty, joten unelmasi yhteisestä taloudesta jossa millään ei olisi mitään väliä, on tyhjänpäiväistä. Sekä siksi, että sitä yhdistämistä ei ole tapahtunut että siksi, että ei yksikään kunta hoida taloutta esittämälläsi leväperäisyydellä. Kuntalakikin edellyttää, että kuntaa hoidetaan siten, että kaikkia asukkaita kohdellaan yhdenvertaisesti. Joten ihan oikeasti, niin ei voida tehdä että rahaa kaadetaan vaan yhteen paikkaan ja muut alueet lyödään laimin. Eli alueiden keskinäistä kohtelua joudutaan ajattelemaan kunnan sisälläkin.

Eikä mikään kunta yhdisty ilman, että asiaa pohditaan ennakkoon, myös kuntatalouden kannalta. Helsinki on nyt yksi kaupunki jossa on yksi talous, mutta YTV-kunnat eivät ole, joten niitä on pakko ajatella vähän eri tavalla. Onko se ylivoimaisen vaikea ymmärtää?

Kirjoituksistasi on kyllä käynyt selville, että haluat kaikki kunnat yhteen. Mutta mistä syystä, se ei selviä. Fanaatikot eivät yleensä syitä tarvitsekaan, he vaan innostuvat jostain. Ja jos joku ei siihen fanaattisuuten yhdy, se on sitten vastustaja siitä riippumatta, mitä mieltä asiasta on. Jos et kestä sitä, että tällä foorumilla halutaan keskustella yhdistymisestä ja se eduista ja haitoista, niin pysy mieluummin sitten poissa. Ei minun tähden, voin ohittaa kirjoituksesi, mutta foorumin kannalta yleisesti.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta myös hesalaisilla pitäisi olla oikeuksia.
> Ja keitä tässä maassa ollaan pakkosiirtämässä muita kuin pääkaupunkiseutulaisia?
> Voitkos kuvitella, että on hesalaisia ja ainakin Stadilaisia, jotka haluavat asua täällä ja pitävät siitä.


Asiallisesti laskettuna tässä maassa on pakotettu muuttamaan kotiseudultaan pois nimenomaan muita kuin hesalaisia. Sekä sisäinen että ulkoinen siirtolaisuus on ollut muualla kuin Helsingissä. Määrällisesti kaikki toteutetut ja suunnitellut hajasijoitushankkeet ovat nappikauppaa muuhun siirtolaisuuteen nähden. Minusta on rehellisyyttä ja oikeudenmukaisuutta ymmärtää tämä asia silloin kun puhutaan Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteesta. Riippumatta siitä, mitä mieltä kukin subjektiivisesti asioista on.

En ole väittänyt, etteivät hesalaiset haluaisi asua Hesassa ja jopa espoolaiset Espoossa. Olen vain nostaunut esille sen, että yleensä muuallakin Suomessa asuvat ihmiset haluavat asua kotiseudullaan. Ja minusta heillä on siihen yhtäläinen oikeus kuin hesalaisillakin. Helsingissä syntyneenä tämä ei ole minulle mikään henkilökohtainen kysymys tai ongelma. Mutta jokaisen olisi hyvä osata erottaa omat mielihalunsa ja yleinen oikeudenmukaisuus.




> Kansakunnan  asioista päättää Eduskunta, Hallitus, Valtioneuvosto. Eduskunnassa ei taida edelleenkään olla yhtään Stadilaista muuten.


Miten laskemalla tähän päädyt? Silläkö, että Helsinki syntyi aikanaan pakkosiirtämällä asukkaat muualta?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun mielestäni on vakavamman luokan asia jos valtio pakkosiirtää olemassaolevan viraston kokonaan toiselle paikkakunnalle, kuin jos yksityinen yritys joutuu sulkemaan tehtaan tai irtisanomaan huonojen suhdanteiden vuoksi.


Valtiolta kai odotetaan enemmän vastuullisuutta kuin yksityisiltä yrityksiltä. Mutta eikö hajasijoittaminen juuri ole valtion vastuullisuutta huolehtia muistakin alueista kuin pääkaupunkiseudusta?

Yksittäisen työntekijän kannalta lienee kuitenkin sama, tuleeko kenkää tai pakkosiirtomääräystä valtiolta vai osakkeenomistajilta. Sama on varmasti kotiseuturakkaus virkamiehellä, tehtaantyöläisellä kuin toimihenkilölläkin. Kuin myös hesalaisella tai jossain muualla asuvalla.

Minusta ovat yhtä karuja toimenpiteitä pakkosiirrot helsingistä tai muualta Suomesta. Mutta työttömäksi jääminen on epäilemättä helpompaa Hesassa kuin muualla, koska täällä ovat työnsaantimahdollisuudet kuitenkin paremmat.




> Sensijaan kannatan että kokonaan uusia virastoja tai vanhojen virastojen sivukonttoreita perustetaan pk-seudun ulkopuolelle, jos on vain mahdollista.


Näin olisi epäilemättä paras. Mutta ei varmaankaan helpointa, ainakaan käytännössä. Hivuttamisessa ja kertarysäyksessä on molemmissa etunsa ja haittansa.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

En itse tunne tarkasti Ranskan aluehallintoa, mutta Ranskassa asuneena en halua maan hallintobyrokratiaa Suomeen, se ei ranskalaisena vientituotteena kiinnosta minua.
Pariisia ei tietenkään voi verrata suoraan Helsinkiin, mutta käsittääkseni B.P:n rajaama alue muodostaa yhden kokonaisuuden, jonka ulkopuolelle ulottuu metrolinjoja, kuten 13 (Asnières..) ja liikennesuunnittelu on täysin yksissä käsissä. Sen verran kuitenkin tiedän, että itsenäisillä kunnilla ei ole samaa päätösvaltaa Ranskassa kuin meillä. Kunta on meillä täysin erilainen yksikkö, lähes jonkinlainen heimoyhteisö. Ongelma onkin siinä, että kunnallinen demokratia "korvaa" puuttuvaa aluehallintoa mutta monissa tapauksissa hankaloittaa alueiden, joissa on useita kuntia kehittämistä. Ranskan mallissa on toki seutuhallintoa, mutta on myös STIF ja valtion omistama RATP (luulin pitkään, että kaupungin, mutta Ranskan valtion se on)

Paras esimerkki tästä on pk-seutu, jossa kuntarajat ovat (kuten myös muuten Turussakin) menettäneet todellisen merkityksensä, koska ne eivät vastaa ihmisten luonnollista tarvetta asua, liikkua ja harrastaa. Seutulippu on eräs osoitus millä asenteella ollaan oltu liikkeellä: matkan pituudella ei ole väliä, mutta rajanylitys on sanktioitu rankasti.  (Vrt. Kuusisaari-Otaniemi 4e, Kuusisaari-Landbo 2,2e)

Entisistä, joskus sinänsä toimivista rajoista on tullut esteitä luonnollisille asumisen   ja liikkumisen tarpeille monessakin mielessä. Voidaan myös kysyä, kuinka tervettä on Espoon ja Helsingin kilpailla samoista investoinneista ja työpaikoista. Tämän takia olisi ehdottoman tärkeää edes selvittää asiaa, mutta kuten olemme lehdistä saaneet lukea, edes asian selvittämistä ei haluta, koska lopputulosta ei haluta kuulla. On tietysti toisaalta helppo ymmärtää, että joissakin piireissä selvityksen objektiivisuus kyseenalaistetaan.

Samassa selvityksessä olisi myös mahdollisuus pohtia taloudellisia seikkoja, mutta myös asian yleisiä etuja ja haittoja. Helsinki on tottakai taloudellisena yksikkönä suurin ja tämä ei voi olla vaikuttamatta asiaan. Oman näkemykseni mukaan pk-seudun kuntien yhdistämisessä ei saada suoraan heti seuraavana päivänä suuria etuja, mutta hallinnollisessa mielessä olisi järkevää, että laivassa olisi yksi kapteeni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtiolta kai odotetaan enemmän vastuullisuutta kuin yksityisiltä yrityksiltä. Mutta eikö hajasijoittaminen juuri ole valtion vastuullisuutta huolehtia muistakin alueista kuin pääkaupunkiseudusta?


Kyllä, mutta ei pakkosiirtämällä virkamiehiä. 




> Yksittäisen työntekijän kannalta lienee kuitenkin sama, tuleeko kenkää tai pakkosiirtomääräystä valtiolta vai osakkeenomistajilta. Sama on varmasti kotiseuturakkaus virkamiehellä, tehtaantyöläisellä kuin toimihenkilölläkin. Kuin myös hesalaisella tai jossain muualla asuvalla.


Jo edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin, että virkamiesuralle lähdetään siksi että työpaika on varma, ja  luotetaan työnantajan lupauksiin. Siksi ollaan myös keskimääräistä lojaalimpia työntantajalle. Yksityisellä sektorilla ollaan tietoisia että työpaikka voi lähteä alta. Maaseudulta muutetaan kaupunkeihin tai muualta Suomesta pk-seudulla yleensä silloin kun ollaan nuoria ja kohdalle sattuu muutenkin jokin elämänmuutos. Esim lähdetään opiskelemaan, eikä ole vielä perhettä. Jos pakkomuutto osuu nelikymppiselle ja muuttosuunta on pk-seudulta pois, niin silloin on paljon vaikeampaa juuri perheen takia. Puoliso ei välttämättä saa ollenkaan töitä uudella paikkakunnalla. 




> Minusta ovat yhtä karuja toimenpiteitä pakkosiirrot helsingistä tai muualta Suomesta. Mutta työttömäksi jääminen on epäilemättä helpompaa Hesassa kuin muualla, koska täällä ovat työnsaantimahdollisuudet kuitenkin paremmat.


Ainakin toistaiseksi on niin. Mutta eräs sosiaali- ja terveysministeri (Kainuusta kotoisin oleva, nimeä en muista) myönsi yhdessä haastattelussa n 10 v sitten, että maalaisköyhä pärjää siksi paremmin koska pakastimessa on on aina marjoja ja hirvenlihaa mutta kaupunkilaisköyhällä ei välttämättä mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entisistä, joskus sinänsä toimivista rajoista on tullut esteitä luonnollisille asumisen   ja liikkumisen tarpeille monessakin mielessä. Voidaan myös kysyä, kuinka tervettä on Espoon ja Helsingin kilpailla samoista investoinneista ja työpaikoista. Tämän takia olisi ehdottoman tärkeää edes selvittää asiaa, mutta kuten olemme lehdistä saaneet lukea, edes asian selvittämistä ei haluta, koska lopputulosta ei haluta kuulla. On tietysti toisaalta helppo ymmärtää, että joissakin piireissä selvityksen objektiivisuus kyseenalaistetaan.


Palataksemme varsinaiseen aiheeseen, niin tämä kaupunkien välinen kilpailu on se syy  miksi haluaisin että liittämistä edes tutkittaisiin. Kilpailu on saanut epäterveitä piirteitä viime aikoina, ja kaikilla kaupungeilal ei ole samoja edellytyksiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä, mutta ei pakkosiirtämällä virkamiehiä. Jo edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin, että virkamiesuralle lähdetään siksi että työpaika on varma, ja  luotetaan työnantajan lupauksiin. Siksi ollaan myös keskimääräistä lojaalimpia työntantajalle. Yksityisellä sektorilla ollaan tietoisia että työpaikka voi lähteä alta.


Nyky-yhteiskunnassa ei ole varaa tämänkaltaiseen virkamiesten erikoissuojeluun. Ei mikään estä virkamiestä vaihtamasta yksityissektorille tai päinvastoin. Itse asiassa tuo olisi ihan terveellistä kaikkien osapuolten kannalta. Käytännössä joillakin aloilla yksityissektorin työpaikat voivat olla niukassa, mikä pitää virkamiehet kiinni valtion tai kunnan leivässä hyvinkin "lojaalisti", mutta minusta tuollainen julkisen sektorin lojaliteettiajatuksen markkinointi ylipäänsä on hieman paatoksellista puppua.

Kyllä minäkin olisin äärimmäisen lojaali yksityissektorin työnantajalleni, jos työnantaja vastineeksi lupaisi ettei potki minua ikinä pellolle. Ja vaikkei tuollaista takuuta ole annettukaan, niin viimeiset 10 vuotta olen ollut firmassa töissä, joten aika lojaaliksi tuotakin voisi jo kutsua, jos haluaisi hehkuttaa: vaihtamalla useammin olisi palkka noussut paremmin ja kenties urakin lähtenyt komeammin lentoon.

Kun mietitään tätä julkisen sektorin irtisanomistakuuta, täytyy muistaa että sekin maksetaan yksityissektorilla työskentelevien veroista (no joo, julkisella puolella työskentelevätkin maksavat veroja, mutta kun palkat alunperin maksetaan veroilla eli pyöritetään samaa rahaa edestakaisin, niin se johtaa siihen että lopullinen maksaja on aina yksityisellä sektorilla). Minua maksajana ei lohduta sentin vertaa onko palkollinen lojaali vai ei, kunhan tekee työnsä hyvin. Mutta tasapuolisuuden nimissä julkisen sektorin palkkojen pitäisi myös olla linjassa yksityisen puolen kanssa. Työmarkkinat ovat periaatteessa samat ja hyvillä palkoilla saataisiin hyvät tekijät. Ja jos tulokset eivät ole hyviä, niin ko. henkilöt pitäisi voida potkaista pois samoilla ehdoilla kuin yksityisellä puolella. Se olisi reilua peliä puolin ja toisin.




> Maaseudulta muutetaan kaupunkeihin tai muualta Suomesta pk-seudulla yleensä silloin kun ollaan nuoria ja kohdalle sattuu muutenkin jokin elämänmuutos. Esim lähdetään opiskelemaan, eikä ole vielä perhettä. Jos pakkomuutto osuu nelikymppiselle ja muuttosuunta on pk-seudulta pois, niin silloin on paljon vaikeampaa juuri perheen takia. Puoliso ei välttämättä saa ollenkaan töitä uudella paikkakunnalla.


Miksi nuoria saisi syrjiä enemmän kuin keski-ikäisiä? Ei se nuorellekaan ole helppoa lähteä koulutuksen ja työn perässä toiselle puolelle Suomea kauas perheen ja suvun luomasta turvaverkosta.




> Ainakin toistaiseksi on niin. Mutta eräs sosiaali- ja terveysministeri (Kainuusta kotoisin oleva, nimeä en muista) myönsi yhdessä haastattelussa n 10 v sitten, että maalaisköyhä pärjää siksi paremmin koska pakastimessa on on aina marjoja ja hirvenlihaa mutta kaupunkilaisköyhällä ei välttämättä mitään.


Ja sieltä tuli jälleen Kainuu-kortti.

Entäs suurten kaupunkien työttömät Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella? Ei ole Helsingin suhteellisen likvidejä työmarkkinoita, muttei myöskään hirveä pakkasessa. Ei siis ole välttämättä yhtikäs mitään.

Tässä nykyisessä hajasijoituskeskustelussa kaikkein eniten nyppii tuo vastakkainasettelu, että joko pitää sijaita Helsingissä tai sitten ihan kehitysalueella. Hajasijoitusta vastaan hyökätään perusteluilla, joissa oletetaan että koko Helsingin ulkopuolinen Suomi on yksi iso Kainuu. Ei ole. Meillä on myös isoja kaupunkeja kuten Tampere ja Turku. Kun peli on sulle-mulle -tyylistä siten, että alueellistetaan osa laitoksista Kainuuseen tai johonkin maan muista "kainuista" ja vastineeksi annetaan sitten joku uhrilahja helsinkiläisjumalien lepyttämiseksi, niin ikinä ei mitään alueellisteta Tampereelle tai Turkuun, joissa olisi varsin hyvät edellytykset tulokselliselle toiminnalle eikä sellaisia haittoja kuin syrjäisemmillä alueilla. Mutta jos Tamperetta tai Turkua ei ikäänkuin ole edes olemassa keskustelun tasolla, niin sitten koko alueellistamista voidaan vastustaa täysin irrationaalisilla perusteilla.

Selvennykseksi: toki myös syrjäisemmille alueille pitää alueellista jonkin verran toimintoja, ja Helsinkiin pitää jäädä myös virastoja, mutta yhtälailla niitä pitää sijoittaa muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin. Eli käytännössä riittävän tasaisesti kaikenlaisiin soveliaisiin paikkoihin ympäri maata. Ja täytyy muistaa että alueellistamisessa kunkinhetkisten viranhaltijoiden omat subjektiiviset toiveet eivät ole validi arviointikriteeri, kun sijoituspaikasta päätetään. Eivät kai virkamiehet kehtaa "lojaaleina" valtion palvelijoina väittää, että heidän omat hetkelliset etunsa saavat sanella miten valtion asioita pitää hoitaa nyt ja ennen kaikkea tulevaisuudessa?

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä, mutta ei pakkosiirtämällä virkamiehiä.


Esimerkiksi tässä Lääkelaitoksen tapauksessa kyseessähän ei ole mikään virkamiesten pakkosiirto, päinvastoin valtio kohtelee kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöitä silkkihansikkain. Se, että tässä taloudellisessa tilanteessa kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöille tarjotaan kahta vaihtoehtoista työpaikkaa, samalla kun hyvin suurelle osalle kansalaisista ollaan näyttämässä ovea siitä ainoasta työpaikastaan, on kansantaloudellisesti järjetöntä ja moraalisesti täysin väärin.

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi tässä Lääkelaitoksen tapauksessa kyseessähän ei ole mikään virkamiesten pakkosiirto, päinvastoin valtio kohtelee kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöitä silkkihansikkain. Se, että tässä taloudellisessa tilanteessa kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöille tarjotaan kahta vaihtoehtoista työpaikkaa, samalla kun hyvin suurelle osalle kansalaisista ollaan näyttämässä ovea siitä ainoasta työpaikastaan, on kansantaloudellisesti järjetöntä ja moraalisesti täysin väärin.


Se, että valtio polttaa rahaa siirtämällä viraston on todellakin kansantaloudellisesti täysin järjetöntä. Siirron johdosta lääkelaitoksen toiminta halvaantuu vuosikausiksi ja kulut kasvavat reilusti. Ilmeisesti valtiolla on liikaa rahaa, kun sitä varaa polttaa syrjäseuduilla välittämättä yhtään tuottavuudesta ja kuluista. 

Valtion hallinto pitää järjestää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti eikä polttaa rahaa järjettömiin alueellistamishankkeisiin, joille ei ole toiminnallisia perusteita. Kun suurin osa Suomen elinkeinoelämästä on etelä-suomessa ei ole mitään syytä siirtää mitään korkeaa osaamista ja merkittävästi asiakaskontakteja vaativaa toimintaa ulos Turku- Tampere - Lahti - Helsinki neliöstä. Lääkelaitoksen tyyppinen valtion vaativa yleishallinto kannattaa hoitaa ruuhka-Suomessa, jossa asiakkaat ja yhteistyökumppanit ovat lähellä ja yhteydet ulkomaille ovat paljon paremmat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyky-yhteiskunnassa ei ole varaa tämänkaltaiseen virkamiesten erikoissuojeluun. Ei mikään estä virkamiestä vaihtamasta yksityissektorille tai päinvastoin. Itse asiassa tuo olisi ihan terveellistä kaikkien osapuolten kannalta. Käytännössä joillakin aloilla yksityissektorin työpaikat voivat olla niukassa, mikä pitää virkamiehet kiinni valtion tai kunnan leivässä hyvinkin "lojaalisti", mutta minusta tuollainen julkisen sektorin lojaliteettiajatuksen markkinointi ylipäänsä on hieman paatoksellista puppua.


En ole koskaan itse olut virkamies, mutta (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä) niin virkamiehillä on työssään korkeampi vastuu kuin tavallisella palkansaajalla. Virkamies voi ainakin teoriassa joutua korvaamaan työssään aiheuttamiaan vahinkoja omasta taskustaan jne. Virkamies joutuu vannomaan virkavalansa ja se ei ole pelkkää sanahelinää. Hänen on oltava mm lahjomaton eikä saa käyttää asemaansa väärin. Osalla virkamiehiä tavallisille kansalaisille vielä hyväksyttävät pikkurikkeet ysityiselämässä voi tuoda potkuja.




> Mutta tasapuolisuuden nimissä julkisen sektorin palkkojen pitäisi myös olla linjassa yksityisen puolen kanssa. Työmarkkinat ovat periaatteessa samat ja hyvillä palkoilla saataisiin hyvät tekijät. Ja jos tulokset eivät ole hyviä, niin ko. henkilöt pitäisi voida potkaista pois samoilla ehdoilla kuin yksityisellä puolella. Se olisi reilua peliä puolin ja toisin.


Tietysti lakeja voisi muuttaa niin että kaikki valtion ja kunnan palveluksisa olevat olisivat vain työntekijän asemassa, mutta mietittävä mitä tuo kaikki maksaisi, ja mitä se merkitsisi yhteiskunnalle ja sen toimintojen ylläpitämisen kannalta ylipäänsä. Mitä se tulisi veronmaksajille maksamaan jos opettajien palkkoja joutuisi nostamaan tuntuvasti. Tai miten lahjomaton esim tuomari tai tullivirkailija olisi jos ei olisi virkavelvoitetta jne.




> Miksi nuoria saisi syrjiä enemmän kuin keski-ikäisiä? Ei se nuorellekaan ole helppoa lähteä koulutuksen ja työn perässä toiselle puolelle Suomea kauas perheen ja suvun luomasta turvaverkosta.


Kaikki nuorethan joutuvat jossain vaiheessa muuttamaan pois kotoa. Suurkaupunkiin lähtijöillä on usein samanikäisiä kavereita kotiseudulta jotka muodostavat kaveripiirin, monella on vanhempi sisarus jo ennestään paikan päällä. Suomessa on sentään toimivat liikenneyhteydet niin että pohjoisimmissakin osissa pääsee kohtuuajassa/kohtuuhinnalla jopa viikonlopun aikana käymään. 




> Tässä nykyisessä hajasijoituskeskustelussa kaikkein eniten nyppii tuo vastakkainasettelu, että joko pitää sijaita Helsingissä tai sitten ihan kehitysalueella. Hajasijoitusta vastaan hyökätään perusteluilla, joissa oletetaan että koko Helsingin ulkopuolinen Suomi on yksi iso Kainuu. Ei ole. Meillä on myös isoja kaupunkeja kuten Tampere ja Turku. Kun peli on sulle-mulle -tyylistä siten, että alueellistetaan osa laitoksista Kainuuseen tai johonkin maan muista "kainuista" ja vastineeksi annetaan sitten joku uhrilahja helsinkiläisjumalien lepyttämiseksi, niin ikinä ei mitään alueellisteta Tampereelle tai Turkuun, joissa olisi varsin hyvät edellytykset tulokselliselle toiminnalle eikä sellaisia haittoja kuin syrjäisemmillä alueilla. Mutta jos Tamperetta tai Turkua ei ikäänkuin ole edes olemassa keskustelun tasolla, niin sitten koko alueellistamista voidaan vastustaa täysin irrationaalisilla perusteilla.


Itse pidän Tamperetta ja Turkua lähestulkoon samana asiana kuin Helsinkiä, koska ne ovat niin lähellä. Ja niin pitänevät nekin jotka asuvat "Kainuussa". Ja kuvittelisin etä helsinkiläisen pakkosiirrettävän on helpompi lähteä Tampereelle tai Turkun kuin Suomen keskiviivan pohjoispuolelle. 

Suomella on mielestäni oltava pääkaupunki. Jos se ei olisi Helsinki, niin se olisi luultavasti Turku, jos pääkaupunkia ei olisi aikoinaan siirretty Helsinkiin Venäjän vallan aikana. Se, että hallinollinen pääkaupunki on muu kuin maan suurin kaupunki on maailman valtioiden joukossa aika poikkeuksellista. Onnistuneita malleja keskushallinnon hajasijoittamisesta (rauhan aikana) on aika vähän. Valtioissa jotka ovat liittovaltioita, joka osavaltiolla on tietenkin oma pääkaupunkinsa, ja silloin näiden asema korostuu. Suomi pitäsi varmaan muuttaa liittovaltioksi,  niin asiat paranisi. Vai paranisiko? Suomessa maantieteen ja ilmastoerot aiheuttavat sen, että etelä on niin paljon elinkeilpoisempi kuin pohjoinen, että liittovaltiosysteemi pahimmillaan vain eriarvostaisi. Kokonaisen väliporras-valtiokoneiston ylläpitäminen kävisi lyivoimaisen kalliiksi ja resursseja syöväksi jos pohjois-Suomi olisi oma osavaltionsa. Siksi on lähdetty sellaiselle tielle että vähemmän itsenäisesti pärjääviä alueita tuetaan rahallisesti jakamalla yhteisöverojen valtionosuuksia enemmän niille kuin niille alueiie joilla menee hyvin.




> Selvennykseksi: toki myös syrjäisemmille alueille pitää alueellista jonkin verran toimintoja, ja Helsinkiin pitää jäädä myös virastoja, mutta yhtälailla niitä pitää sijoittaa muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin. Eli käytännössä riittävän tasaisesti kaikenlaisiin soveliaisiin paikkoihin ympäri maata. Ja täytyy muistaa että alueellistamisessa kunkinhetkisten viranhaltijoiden omat subjektiiviset toiveet eivät ole validi arviointikriteeri, kun sijoituspaikasta päätetään. Eivät kai virkamiehet kehtaa "lojaaleina" valtion palvelijoina väittää, että heidän omat hetkelliset etunsa saavat sanella miten valtion asioita pitää hoitaa nyt ja ennen kaikkea tulevaisuudessa?


Sillon jos kokonaisen viraston hajasijoittaminen voi aiheuttaa vaaraa kansalaisten turvallisuudelle tai terveydelle, viraston henkilökunnan henkilökohtaisten ratkaisujen vuoksi, niin se hajasijoituspäätös on harkittava uudelleen.

Minua ei olisi häirinnyt vaikka esim EU:n uusi kemikaalivirasto olisii perustettu vaikka Kuopioon, Ouluun tai Jyväskylään Helsingin sijasta. Aikoinan ihmettelin kanssa, että kun Lipponen halusi EU:n elintarvikeviraston Suomeen, niin sen paikasta ei koskaan keskusteltu. Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Helsingin merkitys Suomen elinarviketuotannolle on varsin marginaalinen, parempi sijoituspaikka olisi ollut ehdottomasti Jyväskylä tai Kuopio tai vaikkapa Mikkeli tai Forssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minua ei olisi häirinnyt vaikka esim EU:n uusi kemikaalivirasto olisii perustettu vaikka Kuopioon, Ouluun tai Jyväskylään Helsingin sijasta. Aikoinan ihmettelin kanssa, että kun Lipponen halusi EU:n elintarvikeviraston Suomeen, niin sen paikasta ei koskaan keskusteltu. Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Helsingin merkitys Suomen elinarviketuotannolle on varsin marginaalinen, parempi sijoituspaikka olisi ollut ehdottomasti Jyväskylä tai Kuopio tai vaikkapa Mikkeli tai Forssa.


Yleensä  toiminnalle, jonka pitää toimia kansainvälisesti ja joissa on töissä monenmaalaisia korkeastikoulutettuja ihmisiä, on muutamia sijoittumisedellytyksiä.

1) Sijainti vähintään miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueella
2) Alueella hyvät englanninkieliset palvelut
3) Sijainti lähellä vilkasta kansainvälistä lentokenttää
4) Vakaa yhteiskuntajärjestys ja toimiva hallinto

Vaikka kyllä noillekin EU:n virastoille parempi sijoituspaikka olisi ollut Bryssel.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleensä  toiminnalle, jonka pitää toimia kansainvälisesti ja joissa on töissä monenmaalaisia korkeastikoulutettuja ihmisiä, on muutamia sijoittumisedellytyksiä.
> 
> 1) Sijainti vähintään miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueella
> 2) Alueella hyvät englanninkieliset palvelut
> 3) Sijainti lähellä vilkasta kansainvälistä lentokenttää
> 4) Vakaa yhteiskuntajärjestys ja toimiva hallinto


Kuten muistatte, niin Suomihan hävisi kamppailun EU:n elintarvikevirastosta Italian silloisen pääministeri Berlusconin rummuttamalle Parmalle. 

Osuuko mikään noista mainituista kriteeereistä Parman kohdalle?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Suomi pitäsi varmaan muuttaa liittovaltioksi,  niin asiat paranisi. Vai paranisiko? Suomessa maantieteen ja ilmastoerot aiheuttavat sen, että etelä on niin paljon elinkeilpoisempi kuin pohjoinen, että liittovaltiosysteemi pahimmillaan vain eriarvostaisi. Kokonaisen väliporras-valtiokoneiston ylläpitäminen kävisi lyivoimaisen kalliiksi ja resursseja syöväksi jos pohjois-Suomi olisi oma osavaltionsa. Siksi on lähdetty sellaiselle tielle että vähemmän itsenäisesti pärjääviä alueita tuetaan rahallisesti jakamalla yhteisöverojen valtionosuuksia enemmän niille kuin niille alueiie joilla menee hyvin.


Suomen syrjäseuduilla on paikoin varsin suuriakin etuja verrattuna suuriin kaupunkeihin, jos niitä vain käytettäisiin. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että ne ovat usein rajaseuduilla, kuten Etelä- ja Pohjois-Karjala tai Lappi. Jos Tornio ei olisi Ruotsin rajalla, niin se olisi Varkauden tapainen uinuva ja kuihtuva pieni teollisuuskaupunki. Ruotsin raja ja rajan toisella puolella oleva Haaparanta tuovat kuitenkin aivan uutta eloa tähän pieneen teollisuuskaupunkiin. Jo imagoetu on merkittävä, kun voidaan mainostaa kaupunkia kaksoiskaupunkina rajan molemmin puolin. 

Suomesta katsottuna Tornio on syrjässä kaikista muista kaupungeista, mutta kun Pohjois-Ruotsi lasketaan mukaan, niin se onkin yllättävän keskeisellä paikalla Pohjois-Skandinaviassa. Tornio-Haaparannassa on kehitteillä hankkeita, joiden avulla voitaisiin yhdistää kaupunkien toimintaa siten, että luotaisiin yhteistä hallintoa ja yhteisiä elimiä, jolloin kummallakin kaupungilla ja valtiolla ei tarvitsisi olla alueilla omia ratkaisuja. Tätä voisi laajentaa enemmänkin, syrjäseudut Pohjoismaissa voisivat luoda valtion rajat ylittävän hallinnon, jolloin useamman valtion vähäväkiset seudut muodostaisivat kokonaisuutena jo selvästi isomman yksikön, jota voitaisiin markkinoida yhtenä alueena.

Suomen erikoisuutena on myös toinen kaksoiskaupunki. Imatra-Svetogorskia on EU:n tuella yritetty kehittää Tornio-Haaparannan tapaiseksi kaksoiskaupungiksi. Kehitystyö on kuitenkin paljon varhaisemmassa vaiheessa ja sitä hidastaa se, että Suomen ja Venäjän välinen raja-aita on paljon korkeampi, kuin Suomen ja Ruotsin. Jos näitä raja-aitoja saataisiin kaadettua ja lisättyä yhteistoimintaa, niin Etelä-Karjalassahan voitaisiin luoda "Viitoset"-kaupunki, johon kuuluisivat Lappeenranta, Viipuri, Imatra, Svetogorsk ja Joutseno. Tällä hetkellä Venäjän karjala on kuihtunutta syrjäseutua. Sekin voisi saada uutta eloa, jos raja-aitoja Suomen Karjalan ja Venäjän Karjalan välillä voitaisiin madaltaa. 

Rajanylityspaikkoja tulis lisätä ja rajanylitystä helpottaa. Nythän on Parikkalan alueella puuhattu ylityspaikkaa Syväorolle, joka toivon mukaan saadaan toimimaan lähivuosina. Imatra-Svetogorskissa taas on ollut puhetta paikallisjunaliikenteestä Imatran ja "Sveton" välillä. Sen jälkeen voitaisiin luoda yhdysraide Simpeleeltä Elisenvaaraan, jolle tulisi mittaa noin 20 kilometriä. Tämä mahdollistaisi nopeat junat Helsingistä Lappeenrannan kautta Elisenvaaraan, Lahdenpohjaan ja Sortavalaan. Venäjäkin hyötyisi, kun suomalaiset pääsisivät näppärästi Laatokan kauniiden maisemien ääreen ja venäjänkarjalaiset taas vierailemaan helposti Imatralla, Lappeenrannassa ja Helsingissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rajanylityspaikkoja tulis lisätä ja rajanylitystä helpottaa. Nythän on Parikkalan alueella puuhattu ylityspaikkaa Syväorolle, joka toivon mukaan saadaan toimimaan lähivuosina. Imatra-Svetogorskissa taas on ollut puhetta paikallisjunaliikenteestä Imatran ja "Sveton" välillä. Sen jälkeen voitaisiin luoda yhdysraide Simpeleeltä Elisenvaaraan, jolle tulisi mittaa noin 20 kilometriä. Tämä mahdollistaisi nopeat junat Helsingistä Lappeenrannan kautta Elisenvaaraan, Lahdenpohjaan ja Sortavalaan. Venäjäkin hyötyisi, kun suomalaiset pääsisivät näppärästi Laatokan kauniiden maisemien ääreen ja venäjänkarjalaiset taas vierailemaan helposti Imatralla, Lappeenrannassa ja Helsingissä.


Niin kauan kuin pitää olla passin lisäksi viisumi että pääsee Venäjälle (ja päinvastoin) niin ei taida tulla mitään. Jo yli 10 vuotta sitten luvattiin että "ensi kesänä alkaa kulkea säännöllinen junavuoro Joensuusta Sortavalan kautta Petroskoihin" mutta ei ole näkynyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Kun suurin osa Suomen elinkeinoelämästä on etelä-suomessa ei ole mitään syytä siirtää mitään korkeaa osaamista ja merkittävästi asiakaskontakteja vaativaa toimintaa ulos Turku- Tampere - Lahti - Helsinki neliöstä.


Näin juuri. Kyseisen neliön ulkopuolelta tuskin löytyy tarpeeksi älykästä elämää korkean osaamistason tehtäviin, call center -tyyppiset vähemmän osaamista vaativat tehtävät soveltuvat paremmin tälle perifeeriselle kehitysalueelle ja sen alkukantaiselle asujaimistolle.

----------


## kouvo

> Sillon jos kokonaisen viraston hajasijoittaminen voi aiheuttaa vaaraa kansalaisten turvallisuudelle tai terveydelle, viraston henkilökunnan henkilökohtaisten ratkaisujen vuoksi, niin se hajasijoituspäätös on harkittava uudelleen.


Näinhän ei kuitenkaan esim. Lääkelaitoksen siirrossa tule tapahtumaan, vaan kyseessä on osan kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöistä perusteettomasti lietsoma pelontunne. Tämänkaltaisen disinformaation levittäminen ja pelon kylväminen on sinänsä suhteellisen erikoista toimintaa näiltä "huippuammattilaisilta".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näinhän ei kuitenkaan esim. Lääkelaitoksen siirrossa tule tapahtumaan, vaan kyseessä on osan kyseisen laitoksen työntekijöistä perusteettomasti lietsoma pelontunne. Tämänkaltaisen disinformaation levittäminen ja pelon kylväminen on sinänsä suhteellisen erikoista toimintaa näiltä "huippuammattilaisilta".


Myös lääketeollisuus vastustaa muuttoa Kuopioon. Kun osapuolia, joita asia koskettaa, ja jotka vastustavat sitä, on riittävästi, niin sillä pitäisi olla jo jotain merkitystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Näin juuri. Kyseisen neliön ulkopuolelta tuskin löytyy tarpeeksi älykästä elämää korkean osaamistason tehtäviin, call center -tyyppiset vähemmän osaamista vaativat tehtävät soveltuvat paremmin tälle perifeeriselle kehitysalueelle ja sen alkukantaiselle asujaimistolle.


Tuossa sarkastisessa lauseessa on paljon totta osaamisen ja tietotyön kannalta.

Suurin osa ruuhka-Suomen ulkopuolesta alueesta on tietotyömielessä perifeerista kehitysaluetta, jossa nuorten ikäluokkien parhaista kyvyistä (elinkeinoelämän kannalta paras 10 %) muuttaa ehkä 80 % varmuudella pois eikä palaa.  Se, että suurin osa parhaista kyvyistä lähtee pois johtaa alueiden kurjistumiseen eikä tuota kehitystä voida estää. 

Suomen kansainvälisen kilpailukyvyn kannalta olisi paras ratkaisu myöntää, että maantieteellisesti suurin osa Suomesta on periferiaa, joka soveltuu huonosti nykyaikaisille elinkeinoille ja lopettaa turha rahan työntäminen toivottomille alueille. Pienet kaupungit, jotka sijaitsevat syrjässä ovat yleensä tuomittuja kurjistumaan vähän samalla lailla kuin kävi 50-70 luvulla maaseudun syrjäkylille. 

Tietotyö elää parhaiten suurissa(1M+) kaupungeissa ja niiden ympäristössä ja yhtä lukuunottamatta Suomen kaupungit ovat tietotyön kannalta pieniä. Jotta muillakin alueilla kuin Helsingin seudulla on jotain mahdollisuuksia, pitää tehdä voimakkaita valintoja, pyrkiä tyhjentämään toivottomin periferia ja paisuttamaan muutamaa kaupunkia. 

Minä lähtisin ajamaan seuraavan tyyppistä strategiaa:

1) Helsingin seutu
- Jonkin osan maasta pitää toimia veturina ja maksaa laskut, joten voimakas Helsingin seudun kasvu on jatkossakin erittäin toivottavaa

2) Nyt varsin elinvoimaiset muut kaupungit eli Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Oulu
- Pyritään jatkossakin voimakkaaseen kasvuun.

3) Jonkinkokoiset Kkaupungit, joilla voi olla toivoa kehitettynä eli Turku, Lahti ja Kuopio
- Pyritään elvyttämään nämä nykyään kituvat kaupungit kasvuun.

4) Muut alueet ruuhka-suomen ulkopuolella
- Myönnetään, ettei kehittymisen edellytyksiä paljon ole tietotyön alueella. Osa alueista voi löytää mahdollisuuksia muista elinkeinoista. 

Jos esimerkiksi Kuopiota haluttaisiin oikeasti kehittää, yksi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa yliopistot Joensuussa ja Lappeenrannassa hiljalleen ammattikorkeakouluiksi ja kehittää yliopisto-opetusta Kuopiossa. Oulun yliopiston kehittäminen muuttamalla Lapin yliopisto hiljalleen ammattikorkeaksi ja siirtämällä yliopistotason opetus Ouluun olisi voimakkaasti kilpailukykyä tukeva hanke. Myös Vaasan yliopisto olisi minun ammattikorkealistalla.

(Jos halutaan toimia markkinaehtoisesti, yliopistostatuksen ansaitsevien opinahjojen valinta voidaan tehdä myös markkinaehtoisesti, niin että eriytetään pääsykokeet ja opiskelupaikat suurelta osin. Tuollaisessa vaihtoehdossa haettaisiin vain esimerkiksi lukemaan lakia ja jos läpäisisi pääsykokeen, saisi itse valita opiskelupaikan eli Helsinkiin ja vaikka Rovaniemelle olisi sama pisteraja. Rahoitusta yliopistot saisivat opiskelijoiden määrän mukaan.)

----------


## kouvo

> Myös lääketeollisuus vastustaa muuttoa Kuopioon. Kun osapuolia, joita asia koskettaa, ja jotka vastustavat sitä, on riittävästi, niin sillä pitäisi olla jo jotain merkitystä.


Jokaisella hankkeella on kannattajansa ja vastustajansa. Suomen kansa on kuitenkin edustajiensa välityksellä päättänyt siirtää Lääkelaitoksen Kuopioon. Naurettavan suuri kohu asiasta on noussut ainoastaan siitä syystä, että kerrankin helsingistä siirretään jotain maakuntiin. Siihen, että toimintoja kaadetaan maakunnista pääkaupunkiseudulle ollaan jo niin totuttu, ettei vastaavaa kohua niistä saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## petteri

> Jokaisella hankkeella on kannattajansa ja vastustajansa. Suomen kansa on kuitenkin edustajiensa välityksellä päättänyt siirtää Lääkelaitoksen Kuopioon. Naurettavan suuri kohu asiasta on noussut ainoastaan siitä syystä, että kerrankin helsingistä siirretään jotain maakuntiin. Siihen, että toimintoja kaadetaan maakunnista pääkaupunkiseudulle ollaan jo niin totuttu, ettei vastaavaa kohua niistä saa aikaiseksi.


Valtion rahat tulevat yhteisistä verovaroista. Kun valtion hallintoa järjestetään on eri toimintojen sijoittumisen syytä perustua tuottavuusperusteisiin, ei poliitikkojen päähänpistoihin.

Koko Lääkelaitoksen siirtäminen kertarysäyksellä on toiminnallisesti pähkähullu ajatus. Jos toimintaa halutaan jakaa useampaan pisteeseen, voitaisiin aloittaa perustamalla Kuopioon toimipiste ja katsoa, mitä toimintoja siellä voitaisiin hoitaa ja pyrkiä kasvattamaan Kuopion toimipistettä. 

Jos Kuopion toimipiste menestyisi ja kasvaisi voisi jossain vaiheessa olla järkevää lopettaa Helsingin toimipiste ja jos Kuopiossa ei tulisi tulosta, niin se ei halvaannuttaisi toimintaa vuosikausiksi. Tuollainen toimintatapa on yrityksillä yleinen, kun tavoitteena on siirtää toimintaa joko kustannus- tai osaamissyistä paikasta toiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> "Sveton" välillä.


Se on suomeksi Enso. Olen itse hahmotellut jonkinlaista erityistalousaluetta Viipuri-Enso-akselista, johon voisi mahdollisesti myös "Saimaankaupunki" eli lappeen Ranta ja Imatra tulla mukaan. Viipuri-Enso olisi joko Suomen 50 vuodeksi vuokraama (korvaten kanavasopimuksen) ja alueella noudatettaisiin Suomen oikeusjärjestystä, tai alue olisi jonkinlainen yhteishallintoalue. Joka tapauksessa alueella pyörisi sitten ympyrää lähijuna Lappeenranta-Simola-Viipuri-Antrea-Enso-Imatra-Lappeenranta.  :Smile: 

Samalla tavalla voisi myös Venäjän Federaation Kaliningradin alueen (Venäjän Itä-Preussi) liittää osaksi EU:ta joko itsenäiseksi tai autonomiseksi tasavallaksi. Valitettavasti Venäjän sotajoukot mutkistavat tilannetta.

----------


## kouvo

Valtiolaivaa ei nähdäkseni voi kelkkoa eteenpäin puhtaasti samoista lähtökohdista kuin yritysmaailmaa. Kvartaalitalouden logiikkaa seuraamalla Suomi valtiona saatettaisiin tilanteeseen, jossa muuten autiossa valtakunnassa lyhdyt palaisivat ainoastaan +1 000 000 miljoonan asukkaan helsingin megalopoliksessa ja muutamassa muussa "tietotyöammattilaisten" kansoittamassa yhdyskunnassa.   

Lähtökohtaisesti on jo kovin surkuhupaisaa, että mututilastojen pohjalta ja täysin teoreettisen (1M+)-kaupungin väestömäärärajan mukaan ihmisiä aletaan kategorisesti jakamaan  asuinpaikkansa mukaan toivottomiin tapauksiin ja selviytyjiin (älyllisesti ylivertaisiin olentoihin, joita esiintyy valtion alueella vain hyvin suppealla reviirillä).

----------


## Compact

> Jo yli 10 vuotta sitten luvattiin että "ensi kesänä alkaa kulkea säännöllinen junavuoro Joensuusta Sortavalan kautta Petroskoihin" mutta ei ole näkynyt.


Ei kai reitti kuitenkaan olisi ollut tuollainen turhaa ja ylimääräistä Sordavalassa käyntiä vaatinut?

Niiralan-Vjartsilan rajaa ei ole avattu kansainväliselle rautatieliikenteelle. Este lienee lähinnä Venäjän federaation hallinnollis-infrastruktuurinen.

Lisäys: Jälkeenpäin katsottuna "otsikko" on hieman outo, koska piti vastata Petroskoin junajuttuun  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suurin osa ruuhka-Suomen ulkopuolesta alueesta on tietotyömielessä perifeerista kehitysaluetta, jossa nuorten ikäluokkien parhaista kyvyistä (elinkeinoelämän kannalta paras 10 %) muuttaa ehkä 80 % varmuudella pois eikä palaa.  Se, että suurin osa parhaista kyvyistä lähtee pois johtaa alueiden kurjistumiseen eikä tuota kehitystä voida estää.


Parhaat kyvyt lähtevät jos ei ole opiskelu- ja työmahdollisuuksia. Jos halutaan keskittää korkeakoulutus kovin harvaan paikkaan eikä haluta myöskään alueellistamisella tarjota korkeatasoisia julkishallinnon työpaikkoja alueella, niin totta kai sellainen alue vähitellen kuihtuu. Jos pidettäisiin aktiivisesti huolta että koulutusmahdollisuuksia on ja julkisen puolen työpaikkoja on, niin nuoret jäisivät ja elinkeinoelämä seuraisi pikku hiljaa perässä.

Joidenkin tässä ketjussa toivoma metropolipolitiikka tarkoittaa aktiivista muun Suomen kuihduttamista, sillä varjolla että saadaan kaikki kyvykkäät ihmiset ja laadukkaat työpaikat itsetarkoituksellisesti imuroitua Helsingin seudulle.

Minusta aktiivinen kuihduttamispolitiikka on eettisesti ja moraalisesti väärin (ihmiset yleensä lähtökohtaisesti haluavat asua kotiseudullaan: pois lähdetään jos jäämisen edellytykset on viety, tai joissakin tapauksissa seikkailunhalusta, jolloin mielellään haluttaisiin säilyttää optio palata myöhemmin takaisin) sekä perusihmisoikeuksien polkemista. Ei kyse ole siitä pitääkö jonnekin syytää määrättömästi ylimääräistä rahaa. Ei suinkaan. Kyse on siitä, että paikallista yritteliäisyyttä ja onnistumisen tahtoa ei pidä ulkopuolisten mennä sabotoimaan sillä perusteella, että  "ei siitä kuitenkaan mitään tule".

Olisipas ollut esimerkiksi hauska nähdä Mänttä Euroopan kulttuuripääkaupunkina! Naurettava idea, muualla ajateltiin, mutta ei se hakemus minusta niin pöljä ollut. Kyllä sellaisella agendalla olisi kulttuuria voinut promotoida, ja huonompiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut.




> Suomen kansainvälisen kilpailukyvyn kannalta olisi paras ratkaisu myöntää, että maantieteellisesti suurin osa Suomesta on periferiaa, joka soveltuu huonosti nykyaikaisille elinkeinoille ja lopettaa turha rahan työntäminen toivottomille alueille. Pienet kaupungit, jotka sijaitsevat syrjässä ovat yleensä tuomittuja kurjistumaan vähän samalla lailla kuin kävi 50-70 luvulla maaseudun syrjäkylille.


Kaupungit voivat kurjistua, mutta lopullisen kuoliniskun ne saavat siitä, että oman maan päättäjät vetävät viimeisenkin oljenkorren kädestä muka kansalliseen kilpailukykyyn vedoten.




> Tietotyö elää parhaiten suurissa(1M+) kaupungeissa ja niiden ympäristössä ja yhtä lukuunottamatta Suomen kaupungit ovat tietotyön kannalta pieniä. Jotta muillakin alueilla kuin Helsingin seudulla on jotain mahdollisuuksia, pitää tehdä voimakkaita valintoja, pyrkiä tyhjentämään toivottomin periferia ja paisuttamaan muutamaa kaupunkia.


Tämä on huuhaata. Tampereella tehdään tietotyötä ihan siinä missä Helsingissäkin. (Ja tehdään sitä mm. myös Oulussa, eipä silti.) Tampereella ei ole miljoonaa asukasta, joten jo yksin tämä riittää todistamaan väitteen paikkansapitämättömyyden. Yleisellä tasolla voidaan ajatella, että väestön klusteroituminen tarjoaa sellaisia synergioita, jotka hyödyttävät tietotyötä, mutta Suomessa mittakaava on kaikenkaikkiaan hieman eri kuin maailmalla. Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki jossain "suuressa maailmassa" voi olla ihan tuppukylä, mutta meillä sellaisesta leivotaan joidenkin unelmissa maailmanluokan metropolia.

Jos tässä on jotain logiikkaa, niin sitten yhtä loogista on pitää Suomen kakkoskokoluokan kaupunkeja merkittävinä aluekeskuksina eikä suinkaan autioituvana maaseutuna. Mistä puolestaan seuraa loogisesti että kaikki asutuskeskittymät ovat omassa kokoluokassaan tärkeitä. Ei niitä pidä ulkopuolisten tulla päällepäsmäröimään ja kertomaan millaisia kehitysedellytyksiä niillä voi tai ei voi olla. Kukin kaupunki on aina yksilöllinen tapaus, jolla on omat vahvuutensa ja heikkoutensa, ja se on (pääosin) itsestä kiinni miten niistä saadaan jotain merkityksellistä aikaan -- edellyttäen että ulkopuoliset eivät sabotoi hankkeita.




> Minä lähtisin ajamaan seuraavan tyyppistä strategiaa:
> 
> 1) Helsingin seutu
> - Jonkin osan maasta pitää toimia veturina ja maksaa laskut, joten voimakas Helsingin seudun kasvu on jatkossakin erittäin toivottavaa
> 
> 2) Nyt varsin elinvoimaiset muut kaupungit eli Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Oulu
> - Pyritään jatkossakin voimakkaaseen kasvuun.
> 
> 3) Jonkinkokoiset Kkaupungit, joilla voi olla toivoa kehitettynä eli Turku, Lahti ja Kuopio
> ...


En voi allekirjoittaa tällaista politiikkaa tällaisenaan. Kaikkia alueita tulisi kehittää niiden oman potentiaalin varassa. Ei ole oikein mahdollista lyödä hanskoja tiskiin ja suoraan tuomita joitakin alueita näivettymään. Kohdissa 2 ja 3 näen sellaista positiivista potentiaalia, että tällä hetkellä meillä ei ole oikeastaan minkäänlaista aluepolitiikkaa joka tähtäisi näiden kaupunkien edellytysten parantamiseen. Sellainen pitäisi olla.

Mitä kyseenalaiseen veturiajatukseen tulee, niin kuulee sitä täällä Pirkanmaalla sellaisiakin ajatuksia, että hyvin suuri osa valtakunnan vetovastuusta on täällä, kun kerran seudulla on runsaasti nimenomaan yksityisen sektorin vientiteollisuutta. Ja kuten aiemmin edellisessä kommentissa totesin, yksityissektori maksaa viime kädessä aina julkisen sektorin palkat. Takavuosilta muistuu mieleen myös doktriini siitä, kuinka vienti on aina paremmin talouskasvua luovaa kuin paikalliset palvelut. No, nykyään uskotaan että palvelutkin luovat hyvinvointia, mutta tärkeää myös vientiteollisuus on joka tapauksessa edelleen maan hyvinvoinnin kannalta.




> Jos esimerkiksi Kuopiota haluttaisiin oikeasti kehittää, yksi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa yliopistot Joensuussa ja Lappeenrannassa hiljalleen ammattikorkeakouluiksi ja kehittää yliopisto-opetusta Kuopiossa. Oulun yliopiston kehittäminen muuttamalla Lapin yliopisto hiljalleen ammattikorkeaksi ja siirtämällä yliopistotason opetus Ouluun olisi voimakkaasti kilpailukykyä tukeva hanke. Myös Vaasan yliopisto olisi minun ammattikorkealistalla.


Tuossa tuettaisiin vahvasti Oulua ja Kuopiota ja samalla näivetettäisiin Rovaniemeä, Joensuuta ja Lappeenrantaa. Ei järkevää. Varmasti yhteistyökuviot ko. yliopistojen kesken ovat järkeviä, ja sellaisia on syntynytkin, mutta parhaiten ne syntyvät tahojen omista aloitteista. Jos omat resurssit eivät riitä johonkin asiaan, niin kun lyö hynttyyt yhteen naapurin kanssa, kumpikin voi laajentaa omaa potentiaaliaan enemmän kuin yksin onnistuisi. Valtion rooli voi olla kannustaa tällaista esimerkiksi taloudellisilla porkkanoilla, mutta ei suoraan raksia yli koulutusaloja miltään paikkakunnalta.

Jos yliopistot aidosti alueellistettaisiin (siis siirrettäisiin perustettavan aluehallinnon alle), silloin alueet voisivat aidosti suunnitella koulutusta omien koulutustarpeidensa mukaisesti ilman että tarvitsisi kinuta rahaa keskushallinnolta tai yrittää lobata tärkeiden alojen säilymisen tai uusien aloittamisen puolesta.

Muistutan vielä lopuksi, että en ole keskustalainen enkä ole sellaiseksi muuttumassa. Ei järkevä aluepolitiikka ole mikään keskustalainen monopoli.

----------


## late-

> Mutta onko vain hesalaisilla oikeus valittaa siitä, että heitä halutaan pakkosiirtää vaikka Kuopioon, mutta lappilaisilla tai edes kuopiolaisilla ei? Mitä jos siellä asuvat ihmiset haluavatkin asua siellä? Onko hesalaisilla oikeus viedä heiltä kaikki toimeentulomahdollisuudet, jotta hesalaiset saavat asua Hesassa?


Mutta onko lappilaisia tai kuopiolaisia pakkosiirretty? Poliittisella päätöksellä siirtäminen ei ole sama asia kuin markkinaehtoinen toiminta. Hesalaisia ei voi syyttää markkinoiden toiminnasta. Poliittiset päätökset sen sijaan pitäisi tehdä kansaisten ja yhteiskunnan hyvinvointi huomioiden ja niiden osalta pakkosiirroilla on vain yksi suunta.

Alueellistaminen noin yleisesti vastaa minusta veden kantamista kaivoon. Kansanviisauden mukaanhan kannettu vesi pysyy erinomaisesti kaivossa. En ole myöskään huomannut oman arvonsa tuntevien alueiden (lähinnä Pohjanmaan) edes haluavan, että paikalle raahattaisiin valtionhallinnon haaroja ja maaniteltaisiin väkeä pääkaupunkiseudulta. Ennemmin toivotaan tukea jo paikalla olevien toimintaan, joka voi sitten houkutella myös tulijoita.




> Olen ennekin kääntänyt tämän asian myös niin päin, että täsmälleen samat ajatukset kuin Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteesta voidaan soveltaa Keski-Euroopan ja Suomen suhteeseen. Halvemmaksi tulee tyhjentää saman tien koko Suomi kuin EU:n kerätä rikkailta mailtaan reuna-aluetukea, jotta täälläkin saavat asua vaikka hesalaiset omassa kaupungissaan.


EU:n rauna-aluetuet taitavat kohdistua ihan muuhun kuin pääkaupunkiseudun asumiseen. Niukkuusperiaate ei sano, että kaikki olisi tehokkainta tehdä Keski-Euroopassa. Markkinaehtoinen toiminta kyllä siirtyisi ajan kanssa pois, jos siihen olisi tarvetta ja onhan niin käynytkin monilla toimialoilla.

----------


## hylje

Ihanteelliset edellytykset tietotyölle löytyvät tiheästä kaupunkirakenteesta, jossa on riittävästi oikein asennoituneita henkilöitä lähekkäin. Pienessä mittakaavassa tämä onnistuu korkeakoulujen asuntoloiden ympäristössä, suuressa mittakaavassa lähinnä Piilaaksossa. Piilaakso onkin sitten naurettavan kova mitä huipputekniikkaan tulee.

En puhuisi alueellistamiskeskustelussa niinkään syrjäseutujen, vaan tietotyökeskusten tahallisesta rampauttamisesta. Suomessa väitetään olevan jo pelottavan vähän uusia start-uppeja, joita sikiää eniten juuri tietotyön keskittymissä työvoiman laadun ja määrän ansiosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta onko lappilaisia tai kuopiolaisia pakkosiirretty? Poliittisella päätöksellä siirtäminen ei ole sama asia kuin markkinaehtoinen toiminta. Hesalaisia ei voi syyttää markkinoiden toiminnasta. Poliittiset päätökset sen sijaan pitäisi tehdä kansaisten ja yhteiskunnan hyvinvointi huomioiden ja niiden osalta pakkosiirroilla on vain yksi suunta.
> 
> Alueellistaminen noin yleisesti vastaa minusta veden kantamista kaivoon. Kansanviisauden mukaanhan kannettu vesi pysyy erinomaisesti kaivossa. En ole myöskään huomannut oman arvonsa tuntevien alueiden (lähinnä Pohjanmaan) edes haluavan, että paikalle raahattaisiin valtionhallinnon haaroja ja maaniteltaisiin väkeä pääkaupunkiseudulta. Ennemmin toivotaan tukea jo paikalla olevien toimintaan, joka voi sitten houkutella myös tulijoita.


Pitäisiköhän tämä keskustelu hajasijoittamisesta ja aluepolitiikasta jo siirtää omaan ketjuunsa? 

Haluaisin tässä vielä laten sanoihin lisätä vielä, että jos olisin oululainen, tamperelainen tai kuopiolainen tai porilainen, niin olisin ylpeä siitä että kaupungissani ei ole mitään sellaista virkamiesten armeijaa kuin Helsingissä. Mitä vähemmän byrokraatteille tarkoitettuja työpaikkoja, niin sen useampi nuori pääsee oikeisiin tuottaviin hommiin. Kaikkien kaupunkien ei ole mitenkään järkevää kilpailla  Helsingin seudun kanssa sellaisten asioiden ja toimintojen kanssa mitä siellä Hesassa on yllin kyllin. Menestyviin maakuntakaupunkeihin jäävät ne oma-aloitteiset ja ahkerat jotka osavat rakentaa oman elämänsä niistä palikoista joita niissä on tarjolla. Helsinki taas on sulatusuuni jossa kohtaavat kaikenlaiset ihmiset eri puolelta Suomea ja nykyisin myös ulkomailta. 

Hesalaisten fiksuudesta en rupea vetämään johtopäätöksiä, mutta sen allekirjoitan että siellä on enemmän sellaisia jotka ovat tottuneet mukavaan elämään ja pikkasen "avuttomia" omien asioidensa hoitamisessa. Sellaiset ihmiset eivät välttämättä menestyisi jollain pienemmällä paikkakunnalla jossa monet asiat pitää hoitaa itse. Helsingissä taas se, että on paljon ihmisiä ympärillä opettaa toimimaan yhteistyössä ja voi keskittyä niihin asioihin joissa oma luovuus kukoistaa. Annetaan siis stadilaisten olla stadilaisia ja landepaukkujen landepaukkuja. Kumpaakin tarvitaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai reitti kuitenkaan olisi ollut tuollainen turhaa ja ylimääräistä Sordavalassa käyntiä vaatinut?


Mulla ei ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa reitistä. Yhteen aikaan puhuttiin yöjunasta, yhteen aikaan päiväjunasta. Sattoi olla niinkin että toinen oilsi mennyt Petroskoihin ja toinen Sortavalaan? Vai sekoitanko sen Sortavalan johonkin bussiyhteyteen?




> Niiralan-Vjartsilan rajaa ei ole avattu kansainväliselle rautatieliikenteelle. Este lienee lähinnä Venäjän federaation hallinnollis-infrastruktuurinen.


Silloin kymmenisen vuotta sitten esitettiin sama syy. Ja tuskin mitään ei tule muuttumaan niin kauan kuin nykyinen presidentti-pääministeri-ulkoministeri -troikka on Venäjän johdossa. (eikä sen puolen niin kauan kuin Suomen johdossa samat naamat istuvat kuin tatit)

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Hesalaisten fiksuudesta en rupea vetämään johtopäätöksiä, mutta sen allekirjoitan että siellä on enemmän sellaisia jotka ovat tottuneet mukavaan elämään ja pikkasen "avuttomia" omien asioidensa hoitamisessa. Sellaiset ihmiset eivät välttämättä menestyisi jollain pienemmällä paikkakunnalla jossa monet asiat pitää hoitaa itse.


Evoluutio tuskin on vielä onnistunut eriyttämään hesalaisia muista suomalaisista niin kauas, että heidän menestymisensä hieman pienemmillä paikkakunnilla olisi vahvasti uhattuna.

Minkälaisia kriittisiä palvelutekijöitä puuttuu esim. Rovaniemeltä tai Kuopiosta, jotka vakavasti uhkaavat "avuttomien" hesalaisten selviytymismahdollisuuksia kyseisillä paikkakunnilla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Evoluutio tuskin on vielä onnistunut eriyttämään hesalaisia muista suomalaisista niin kauas, että heidän menestymisensä hieman pienemmillä paikkakunnilla olisi vahvasti uhattuna.
> 
> Minkälaisia kriittisiä palvelutekijöitä puuttuu esim. Rovaniemeltä tai Kuopiosta, jotka vakavasti uhkaavat "avuttomien" hesalaisten selviytymismahdollisuuksia kyseisillä paikkakunnilla?


Kaikki on niin yksilöllistä, etten voi antaa niin täydentävää vastausta. Se riippuu myös elämäntilanteesta ja perheestä. Jos jollekin helsinkiläiselle tarjotaan työtä Rovaniemeltä, niin kyllä hän varmasti yksin pärjäisi siellä, mutta entä perhe sitten. Rovaniemellä ei ole avoimia työpaikkoja kaikille Helsingistä sinne muuttaneiden puolisoille eikä vastaavanlaista koulua lapsille jollaista ovat Helsingissä käyneet. Moni helsinkiläisnuori käy jotain erikoiskoulua nykyään. 

Mitä kriittisiin palvelutekijöihin tulee, niin ilman autoa ei pikkukaupungissa pärjää, jos asuu vähänkin keskustan ulkopuolella. Tosin useimmilla helsinkiläisillä on auto, mutta perhe saattaa joutua hankkimaan oman auton jokaiselle ajokortti-ikäiselle perheenjäsenelle, kun on Helsingissä pärjännyt vain yhdellä. 

Muut seikat jotka rajoittavat muuttointoa liittyvät sitten harrastusmahdollisuuksiin,  paikkakunnan yleiseen ilmapiiriin, ja ehkä jossain määrin myös mielikuviin ja ennakkoluuloihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> En ole myöskään huomannut oman arvonsa tuntevien alueiden (lähinnä Pohjanmaan) edes haluavan, että paikalle raahattaisiin valtionhallinnon haaroja ja maaniteltaisiin väkeä pääkaupunkiseudulta. Ennemmin toivotaan tukea jo paikalla olevien toimintaan, joka voi sitten houkutella myös tulijoita.


Pohjanmaa onkin hyvä ottaa esille. Etelä-Pohjanmaa on yksi suurimmista tukiaisten saajista maakuntien joukossa, ellei suurin. Samaan luokkaan menevät myös Itä-Suomi ja Pohjois-Suomi. Asenne on kuitenkin aivan erilainen. Pohjanmaalla on ihmisillä vahva yritteliäisyyden asenne. Moni olisi voinut etukäteen sanoa, että on tuhoon tuomittua edes haaveillakaan siitä, että Tuurin kaltainen pikkupaikkakunta voisi kohota merkittäväksi ostosmatkailukohteeksi. Näin vain kävi, vastoin kaikkia todennäköisyyksiä, kiitos Vesa Keskisen rohkeuden ja näkemyksellisyyden. 

Itä-Suomessa väki on selkeästi passiivisempaa. Mikä merkitys on sitten sillä, että Itä-Suomessa on ollut historiallisesti paljon teollisuutta ja tehtaat ovat pitäneet huolen paikkakuntien ihmisistä, jolloin yritteliäisyyden tarve on jäänyt vähäiseksi. Pohjanmaalla taas maatalous on ollut vahvassa asemassa, jokainen on ollut oman itsensä herra maatilalla ja joutunut itse tekemään päätöksiä selviytyäkseen. Pohjois-Suomessa on ollut aina köyhää ja kurjaa, eikä toivoa ole ollut näköpiirissä. Elämä on perustunut selviytymiseen päivästä toiseen, luontaistaloudessa on kalastettu, hoidettu poroja ja metsästetty elämiseksi. Nyt nämä perinteiset elinkeinot ovat häviämässä, eikä oikein ole mitään tilalle. Pohjoisessa voi olla myös se, että kun aina on ollut köyhää, niin on totuttu tukiaisilla elämiseen ja ei edes uskota selviämiseen ilman jatkuvaa tukemista yhteiskunnan taholta. 

Jopa Pohjois-Suomen menestyksekkäin kaupunki Oulu on luotu vankasti yhteiskunnan tukien avulla Pohjois-Suomen veturiksi. Tässä tapauksessa nämä yhteiskunnan tuet ovat olleet hyväksi, sillä nyt pohjoissuomalaisille on tarjolla oma lähellä oleva kasvukeskus, eikä tarvitse kuormittaa etelän suuria kaupunkeja. Oman pohjoisen alueen keskuksessa myös paikallisuus ja oma pohjoissuomalainen kulttuuri pääsee kukoistamaan aivan eri tavalla kuin etelässä, joka edistää ihmisten onnellisuutta ja lisää arvostusta omaa paikallisidentiteettiä kohtaan.

Parhaimmillaan yhteiskunnan tulontasausjärjestelmät lisäävät kokonaisuudessaan ihmisten hyvinvointia, joiden takia niitä on hyvä olla. Puhtaan kapitalismin ehdoilla ei ole mitään syytä mennä, sellainen järjestelmä ei sovi suomalaiseen kulttuuriin ja arvomaailmaan. Meillä on vahvuutena ihmisten luottamus toisiinsa ja pieni suomalainen kulttuuriyhteisömme, jossa on perinteisesti puhallettu yhteen hiileen ja autettu heikommin pärjääviä ihmisiä ja valtakunnan osa-alueita. Kun yhteisöt ovat pieniä ja kulttuuritausta samanlainen, on halukkuus puhaltaa yhteen hiileen suurempaa. Pienillä paikkakunnilla ihmiset kokevat paikkakunnan ja kanssaihmiset läheisiksi aivan eri tavalla, kuin suurissa metropoleissa. Ei kehdata käyttäytyä huonosti muita kohtaan, koska sana leviää aivan eri tavalla. Suurissa kaupungeissa voi aivan huoletta olla itsekäs ja töniä muita, kun ei näe samaa ihmistä enää toista kertaa, tai ainakaan sana huonosta käytöksestä ei leviä.

Olemme kuitenkin vaikeuksissa tämän hyvinvointimallimme kanssa, koska maailmalla on olemassa vastuuttomia kilpailijamaita, joissa ei ole minkäänlaisia hyvinvoinnin turvaverkkoja, ei ympäristölainsäädäntöä ja ihmiset tekevät töitä orjapalkoilla. Länsimaat vieläpä ovat aivan oma-aloitteisesti siirtäneet tuotantoaan näihin "matalan kustannustason maihin", josta rahtaavat halvalla tuotetut tuotteet takaisin länsimaihin. Tähän asti työpaikkoja on säilynyt länsimaissa, koska suunnittelupuoli on pidetty omissa käsissä. Kiinalaiset ym. ovat kuitenkin nopeita oppimaan ja ennen pitkää käy niin, että suunnittelukin siirtyy halvan kustannustason maihin. Sen jälkeen länsimaat ovat vaikeuksissa. 

Arvelisin, että myös suunnittelupuolen siirtymisen tapahduttua länsimaat nostavat huomattavasti tullimaksuja kiinalaisille tavaroille, jolloin ihmisille tulee kannattavaksi ostaa länsimaissa suunniteltua ja valmistettua tavaraa. Globalisaatio jää lyhyeksi kokeiluksi ja protektionismi nostaa päätään. Erona aikaisempaan on se, että protektionismin raja onkin EU:n ulkoraja, jolloin EU:n sisällä tavara kulkee kuitenkin vapaasti. Tämä onkin järkevää, koska EU on riittävän suuri yksikkö yritysten toimia ja EU:ssa on helpompi noudattaa samoja pelisääntöjä työväen, sosiaalilainsäädännön ja ympäristömääräysten suhteen, kuin jos pelikenttänä on koko maailma. Ihmisten on myös helppo muuttaa EU-maasta toiseen töiden perässä, toisin kuin jos teollisuusyritys insinööreineen siirtyisi Kiinaan. 

Euroopassa on ollut perinteenä maltillisuus ja tietty konservatiivisuuskin, joita pidän hyvinä asioina. Ei oteta kaikkia uusia villityksiä sellaisenaan vastaan, vaan sopivassa määrin. Luulen, että markkinatalouden rengiksi, ei isännäksi, ottanut EU pärjää pidemmällä aikavälillä paremmin, kuin nämä "tiikerivaltiot", jotka ovat kyllä nousseet nopeasti, mutta laskukin tulee yhtä nopeasti. Ennemmin kannatan tasaista hyvinvointia, kuin arvaamattomia äkkipyrähdyksiä ja mahalaskuja, niistä tulee vain sekasortoa. Jos markkinatalous osoittautuu virhevalinnaksi, on meillä Euroopassa melko hyvät oltavat, koska valtiolla on edelleen melko vahva asema yhteiskunnassa. Toisin on esim. Yhdysvalloissa, jossa suunnilleen kaikki on yksityistetty, eli siellä vallitsee totalitaristinen kapitalismi. Markkinaideologia tunkeutuu kaikkeen ihmisten elämässä. Jos tämä järjestelmä sortuu, kuten yleensä totalitaristisille järjestelmille käy, niin mitä heille jää jäljelle, kun kaikki munat on laitettu siihen yhteen kapitalismin koriin?

----------


## petteri

> Evoluutio tuskin on vielä onnistunut eriyttämään hesalaisia muista suomalaisista niin kauas, että heidän menestymisensä hieman pienemmillä paikkakunnilla olisi vahvasti uhattuna.
> 
> Minkälaisia kriittisiä palvelutekijöitä puuttuu esim. Rovaniemeltä tai Kuopiosta, jotka vakavasti uhkaavat "avuttomien" hesalaisten selviytymismahdollisuuksia kyseisillä paikkakunnilla?


Tässä olisi minun arvosteluni eri paikkakunnista kansainvälisen tietoyrityksen näkökulmasta, arviot kouluarvosanalla(4-10)

*Rovaniemi*
1) Yrityksen tarvitsemat palvelut 
- Konsultointi, koulutus, alihankinta palveluita ei ole paikkakunnalla kuin nimeksi. 
Arvosana: 4,5

2) Korkealaatuista työvoimaa houkuttelevat palvelut: Ravintolat, Viihde, koulut jne
- Tarjonta huono
Arvosana: 5

3) Yritysten verkostoitumismahdollisuudet
- yrityksiä hyvin vähän, verkostoitumismahdollisuudet huonot
Arvosana: 5

4) Työvoiman saatavuus ja kustannukset
- Koulutustarjontaa paikkakunnalla, koulutus ei kovin laaja-alaista. Palkkataso matala. Työmarkkinat rajoittuneet
Arvosana: 6


*Keskiarvo: 5+*

*Tampere:
*
1) Yrityksen tarvitsemat palvelut 
- Konsultointi, koulutus, alihankintapalveluita on paikkakunnalla jonkin verran.
Arvosana: 7,5

2) Korkealaatuista työvoimaa houkuttelevat palvelut: Ravintolat, Viihde, koulut jne
- Tarjonta kohtuullinen
Arvosana: 8

3) Yritysten verkostoitumismahdollisuudet
- yrityksiä kohtuulliset, verkostoitumismahdollisuudet olemassa
Arvosana: 8

4) Työvoiman saatavuus ja kustannukset
- Koulutustarjontaa paikkakunnalla, koulutuslaaja-alaista. Palkkataso keskitasoa.
Arvosana: 8,5

*Keskiarvo: 8
*
*Helsingin seutu*

1) Yrityksen tarvitsemat palvelut 
- Konsultointi, koulutus, alihankintapalveluita on paikkakunnalla paljon. Kansainvälisen tason palveluissa puutteita
Arvosana: 8,5

2) Korkealaatuista työvoimaa houkuttelevat palvelut: Ravintolat, Viihde, koulut jne
- Tarjonta hyvää suurkaupunkitasoa
Arvosana: 9

3) Yritysten verkostoitumismahdollisuudet
- yrityksiä paljon, verkostoitumismahdollisuudet hyvät
Arvosana: 9

4) Työvoiman saatavuus ja kustannukset
- Koulutustarjontaa paikkakunnalla, koulutus laaja-alaista. Paljon eri alojen osaajia. Palkkataso korkea.
Arvosana: 8,5

*Keskiarvo: 9-*

----------


## kemkim

> Mulla ei ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa reitistä. Yhteen aikaan puhuttiin yöjunasta, yhteen aikaan päiväjunasta. Sattoi olla niinkin että toinen oilsi mennyt Petroskoihin ja toinen Sortavalaan? Vai sekoitanko sen Sortavalan johonkin bussiyhteyteen?


Joensuusta Sortavalaan oli www.matkahuolto.info:n mukaan vuonna 2008 päivittäinen yhteys 1.6.2008 - 31.10.2008, hintaa 20 euroa suuntaansa. Lähti viime kesänä 17:00 Joensuusta ja Sortavalassa 21:15. Paluu 8:00 ja perillä Joensuussa 10:00. Todennäköisesti tänäkin kesänä vastaava yhteys on tarjolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän asti työpaikkoja on säilynyt länsimaissa, koska suunnittelupuoli on pidetty omissa käsissä. Kiinalaiset ym. ovat kuitenkin nopeita oppimaan ja ennen pitkää käy niin, että suunnittelukin siirtyy halvan kustannustason maihin. Sen jälkeen länsimaat ovat vaikeuksissa. 
> 
> Arvelisin, että myös suunnittelupuolen siirtymisen tapahduttua länsimaat nostavat huomattavasti tullimaksuja kiinalaisille tavaroille, jolloin ihmisille tulee kannattavaksi ostaa länsimaissa suunniteltua ja valmistettua tavaraa. Globalisaatio jää lyhyeksi kokeiluksi ja protektionismi nostaa päätään....


Koska tämä keskustelu jatkuu tässä ketjussa, niin...

Kaukoidän tiikereiden menestys perustuu siellä nykyään vallitsevaan riistokapitalismiin, erityisesti Kiinassa, joka on muodollisesti kommunistivaltio. Pääoma on vain valtiollinen monopoli, mitä nyt sitten on ollut pakko antaa periksi, jotta on saatu ulkomaista osaamista maahan.

Menestys perustuu myös siihen, että kuljetuskustannukset ovat alihinnoitellut. Yhdessä nämä kaksi asiaa tarkoittavat sitä, että saman asian tekeminen EU:ssa ja USA:ssa on niin paljon kalliimpaa, että tavara kannattaa kuljettaa puolen maailman ympäri ostajille.

Nykyään on käymässä niin, että osaamisen kuljettamisesta on tulossa lähes ilmaista tietoliikenteen kehittyessä. Minusta onkin mielenkiintoista pohtia, mitä siitä seuraa, kun työntekijöiden asema nousee idässä EU:n ja USA:n tasolle eli työn hinta periaatteessa samaksi ja liikenne joutuu maksamaan todelliset kulunsa. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että energia maksaa täyden uusituvan energian hinnan + täydet ympäristöhaittansa.

Silloin ei enää kannata valmistaa toisella puolella maapalloa, vaan ainoastaan välttämättömät raaka-aineet liikkuvat, eivät valmiit tuotteet. Mutta tietoliikenteen ansiosta äly voi sijaita idässä ja EU:ssa ja USA:ssa on vain tuotantoa, joka ohjeistetaan etäältä.

Miksi kävisi näin, miksi äly ei pysyisi paikallisena? Siksi, että tiede hytöyy määrästä. Kun on paljon enemmän ihmisiä, on paljon enemmän inhimillistä resurssia, jota ei voi korvata rahalla. Inhimilliset ominaisuudet esiintyvät ihmisissä samassa suhteessa kaikkialla. Kiinassa on määrällisesti neroja enemmän kuin EU:ssa tai USA:ssa, sille emme voi mitään, kun siellä on ihmisiä enemmän. Ja se johtaa siihen, että tiedekin kukoistaa siellä  jos muut edellytykset ovat samat kaikkialla. Nythän Kiinassa älykkyys menee hukkaan, kun järjestelmä ei anna tilaisuutta käyttää päätä vaan alipalkatut ihmiset taistelevat toimeentulostaan.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi kävisi näin, miksi äly ei pysyisi paikallisena? Siksi, että tiede hytöyy määrästä. Kun on paljon enemmän ihmisiä, on paljon enemmän inhimillistä resurssia, jota ei voi korvata rahalla. Inhimilliset ominaisuudet esiintyvät ihmisissä samassa suhteessa kaikkialla. Kiinassa on määrällisesti neroja enemmän kuin EU:ssa tai USA:ssa, sille emme voi mitään, kun siellä on ihmisiä enemmän. Ja se johtaa siihen, että tiedekin kukoistaa siellä  jos muut edellytykset ovat samat kaikkialla. Nythän Kiinassa älykkyys menee hukkaan, kun järjestelmä ei anna tilaisuutta käyttää päätä vaan alipalkatut ihmiset taistelevat toimeentulostaan.


Aasiasta ja Venäjältähän on aika paljon fiksuja ihmisiä siirtynyt Yhdysvaltoihin, joka on selvää, kun katsoo paikallisten teknologiayritysten nimilistoja. Jos vastaisuudessa älykkäät ihmiset voisivat hyödyntää kykyjään paikallisesti omissa kotimaissaan, niin näiden maiden ei tarvitsisi tyytyä olemaan maailman tehtaita. Kiinahan on historiallisesti ollut korkealla tasolla teknologisesti, kehityksen alennustila on tullut vasta viime vuosisatoina.

Kiinan strategia nousuun on kaiken lisäksi aika ovela. Kun länsimaat siirtävät tuotantoaan Kiinaan, kuten Nokia kännykkätuotantoaan, niin paikalliset saavat korkean teknologian osaamista. Ei ole kummoinenkaan juttu tehdä "reverse-engineer" -työtä teknologian toimintaperiaatteen selvittämiseksi, kun laitteiden valmistusohjeet on saatu tehtaiden tuotantoa varten. Paljon työläämpää on kehittää alusta lähtien, mutta tämä työ on tehty jo lännessä. Kiinalaiset voivat vain jatkaa siitä mihin lännessä on jääty. Kopiointisyytökset voidaan välttää muuntelemalla tekniikan toimintaa hieman tai kehittelemällä toinen tapa tehdä sama asia, kun perusperiaate on saatu selville. 

Vaikka Kiina saisi miten paljon noottia länsimailta teknologiavarkauksista, ja edettäisiin jopa kauppasotiin, niin enemmän siinä länsi kuin Kiina kärsii. Luonnonvaroja riittää, miljardi asukasta on riittävä kotimarkkina-alue, vaikka rajat olisivatkin kiinni ja teknologiatietämystä on kertynyt lännestä jo vuosikymmenien ajan, joten siitä on helppoa ponnistaa eteen päin. Länsimaat ovat kaivaneet omaa hautaansa ulkoistamalla lyhytnäköisesti ahneuksissaan tuotantoa Kiinaan, joten eivät nämä ulkoistaneet yritykset voi syyttää muita kuin itseään, jos se kääntyykin heitä vastaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimaat ovat kaivaneet omaa hautaansa ulkoistamalla lyhytnäköisesti ahneuksissaan tuotantoa Kiinaan, joten eivät nämä ulkoistaneet yritykset voi syyttää muita kuin itseään, jos se kääntyykin heitä vastaan.


Ahneella on paskainen loppu, sanoo sananlasku.

Tässähän on perimmältään kysymys vain siitä, miten pitkällä aikavälillä kannattavuutta ajatellaan ja lasketaan. Kvartaalitalouden nimikin jo kertoo, ettei huomisesta huolta kanneta.

Sanoisin kuitenkin, että pahimpia tässä olivat kommunistit, jotka kielsivät investoinnin käsitteenkin, koska erittäin lyhyellä aikavälillä se oli duunarin etu, ettei investointia ole olemassakaan. Sosialismissa ei myöskään piitattu ympäristöstä tuon taivaallista, eikä vastuullinen ympäristöpolitiikka ole edelleenkään duunarin lyhytnäköinen taloudellinen etu. Onhan ympäristöystävällisyys kallista ja tuotteet halvempia ja aineellinen elintaso suurempi, kun ei ympäristöstä piitata.

Se, mitä kirjoitit Kiinan mahdollisuksista ja potentiaalista on minusta täyttä totta. Mutta täytyy minusta jokaisen itse katsoa peiliin. Kuinka innolla ostamme halpoja kiinassa tehtyjä tuotteita. Miten olisimme valmiita olemaan ilman niitä tai maksamaan niistä oman maamme työvoimakustannuksia vastaavaa hintaa? Siinä on miettimistä, kun Kiinassa on ihmistyövoima halvempaa kuin automaattikoneen ylläpito täällä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Joensuusta Sortavalaan oli vuonna 2008 päivittäinen yhteys


Niirala/Värtsilä-raja on avattu kansainväliselle matkustajaliikenteelle vain maanteitse. Värtsilän rautatieasemalta puuttuu kaikki infrastruktuuri hoitaa ulkomaisten ihmisten asioita - esim. Venäjän rajavartioston, tullin ja jonkin kolmannen viranomaisen työtilat.

----------


## kemkim

> Sosialismissa ei myöskään piitattu ympäristöstä tuon taivaallista, eikä vastuullinen ympäristöpolitiikka ole edelleenkään duunarin lyhytnäköinen taloudellinen etu. Onhan ympäristöystävällisyys kallista ja tuotteet halvempia ja aineellinen elintaso suurempi, kun ei ympäristöstä piitata.


Liittyykö tuo ympäristöstä piittaamattomuus välttämättä sosialismiin? Onhan Euroopassakin toteutettu sosialismia vuosikymmeniä pienemmällä tai suuremmalla asteella, mutta ei ympäristöä ole pilattu samaan malliin kuin Neuvostoliitossa tai Venäjällä. Olisiko Neuvostoliiton ympäristön pilaaminen liittynyt enemmän siihen, että suuressa valtiossa luonnonvaroja oli käytännössä katsoen rajattomasti. Lisäksi valtio on niin suuri, että ongelmajätteet voidaan kipata jonnekin huitsin nevadaan pois silmistä. Venäläinen kansallisluonne on myös sellainen, oli se sosialismin ansiota tai jo varhaisempaa historiaa, että asioita ei ole tapana hoitaa kunnolla, vaan erilaisilla kikkakuutosilla ja viritelmillä, jos hoidetaan mitenkään.

Olenpa kuullut erään tarinan siitä, kuinka ydinjätteitä kipattiin kuormurista erääseen erämaajärveen, joka oli niin saastunut ydinjätteistä, että yli 5 minuutin oleskelu alueella olisi tappanut säteilysuojatun kuormurin kuljettajan. Toinen kertoo siitä, kuinka talvella Venäjällä asunnoissa on kuuma, koska rahan säästämiseksi pattereissa ei ole termostaatteja. Pakkasella avataan ikkunat, jolloin kuuma ilma menee suoraan harakoille, mutta lämpötila laskeutuu huoneessa sopivaksi. Kolmas kertoo siitä, kuinka öljyputken toisessa päässä ihmetellään paineen laskua. Se johtuu siitä, että putki on matkalla haljennut ja öljyä suihkuaa luontoon. Ratkaisuna nostetaan vain painetta öljykentillä, jolloin öljyä pääsee taas perillekin saakka. En epäile tarinoiden todenperäisyyttä, koska vastaavia tapauksia on lukuisia. Mahtavatko ne Pietarin asukkaiden WC-pönttövedet edelleen valua Suomenlahteen puhdistamattomina, kuten takavuosina tapahtui ainakin.




> Onhan ympäristöystävällisyys kallista ja tuotteet halvempia ja aineellinen elintaso suurempi, kun ei ympäristöstä piitata.


Täysin totta tämä. Räikein esimerkki ovat nämä halpalennot. Onhan se mukavaa ja avartavaa käydä 20 euron lennoilla Lontoossa. Sitten kun hintaan lisättäisiin lennon aiheuttamat oikeat vaikutukset ilmastolle ja ihmisten asuinympäristön melusaasteelle, niin tulisikin jo lennoille hintaa.

Euroopan johtavan halpalentoyhtiön Ryanairin johtaja Michael O'Leary on kommentoinut ympäristöasioita seuraavasti:



> "Recession will put an end to the environmental bullshit among the chattering classes that has allowed Gordon Brown to double air passenger duty. We need a recession if we are going to see off some of this environmental nonsense."

----------


## Kolli

http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Pai...tos-Helsinkiin

Vähitellen poliittiset realiteetit alkavat puhua omaa kieltään. Valtioneuvoston on pakko puhaltaa poikki vuosia jatkunut hiekkalaatikkoleikki ja kunnallispoliittisten politrukkien peli, joka on vahingoittanut metropolialueen kehitystä. Espoo on omalla politiikallaan ajanut itsensä tälle pakkoliitosten tielle vastustamalla KAIKKEA mahdollista, josta olisi hyötyä koko alueelle, kuten metroa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valtioneuvoston on pakko puhaltaa poikki vuosia jatkunut hiekkalaatikkoleikki ja kunnallispoliittisten politrukkien peli, joka on vahingoittanut metropolialueen kehitystä. Espoo on omalla politiikallaan ajanut itsensä tälle pakkoliitosten tielle vastustamalla KAIKKEA mahdollista, josta olisi hyötyä koko alueelle, kuten metroa.


Metro onkin tässä asiassa hyvä esimerkki. YTV-kuntien pakkoliitos kun selvittää seudun työssäkäyntialueen (eli metropolin) ongelmia aivan yhtä hyvin kuin metro liikenneongelmia lisätessän kustannuksia, pidentäessään matka-aikoja, ollen vaikuttamatta autoilun osuuteen ja määrään sekä lisätessään energian kulutusta ja CO2-päästöjä. (Kaikki tiedot muuten löytyvät viranomaislähteistä.)

Metron rakentaminen on suuri muutos, mutta muutos sinänsä ei ratkaise mitään. Muutos voi tuoda lisää ongelmia, kuten YTV-kunta mitä todennäköisimmin tekisi.

Jo nyt Espoo, Helsinki ja Vantaa ovat Euroopan mittakaavassa suuria alimman hallinnon yksiköiksi. Jos ne olisivat yhdessä, ne olisivat vielä suurempia. Jo nyt on YTV:n hallinnossakin ollut se ongelma, että Helsingin valtaa on jouduttu rajoittamaan, koska se on yksin suurempi kuin muut YTV-kunnat. Sama ongelma tuli vastaan joukkoliikennekuntayhtymän hallinnossa, vaikka siihen onkin tulossa mukaan hieman enemmän kuin YTV-kunnat. Miten tulevaisuudessa, jos pitäisi saada aikaiseksi tasavertaista yhteistyötä kuntien välillä, kun yksi kunta on 900.000 ja toinen luokkaa 30.000 asukasta?

Ratkaisevaa on, mitä kuntien yhdistämisen nimikkeellä ollaan tekemässä. Pelkään vain, että yhdistämisen puuhamiehet ja -naiset eivät välttämättä edes itse ymmärrä, mitä ovat tekemässä. Uhotessaan puolesta tai vastaan.

Helsingissä on sentään sen verran järkeä, että ainakin sanotaan, että halutaan selvittää yhdistämistä. Espoossa lyödään nyrkkiä pöytään kieltämällä edes selvittäminen. Vantaalla ei taideta murehtia selvittämistä, kun takki on auki odottamassa, että joku rikas tulisi ja naisi auvoiseen avioliittoon.

Valtiovallan taholla käsittääkseni on ymmärrystä sille, ettei edes YTV-kunta mene ihan samalla kuntalailla kuin 20.000 asukkaan minimikunta. Mutta siitä en ole varma, ymmärretäänkö valtiollakaan, että kyse on ainakin 14 kunnan alueen hallinnon järjestämisestä, jolloin vain YTV-alueen järjestelyjen pohtiminen ei riitä mihinkään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liittyykö tuo ympäristöstä piittaamattomuus välttämättä sosialismiin?


Ei pelkästään, mutta siellä se oli varsin räikeätä.

Ehkäpä yhdistävä tekijä on keskusjohtoisuus. Enkä tarkoita pelkästään valtiojohtoisuutta, vaan sitä, että asioita tapahtuu suurissa yksiköissä, joilla ei ole ulkopuolista kontrollia. Sosialistinen valtionjohto on sitä. Mutta myös amerikkalaisen mallin mukainen suuryritys, joka lobbaa suoraan liittovaltion johdon kanssa itselleen sopivat toimintaolosuhteet.

Pienet yksiköt eivät pysty vaikuttamaan lainsäädäntöön tai yleiseen käytäntöön. Niiden on sopeuduttava vallitseviin olosuhteisiin. Suurilla yksiköillä on määräävä asema, jolloin ne tekevät mitä itselleen parhaaksi katsovat.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Espoossa lyödään nyrkkiä pöytään kieltämällä edes selvittäminen.


Minkä takia Espoossa on vuodesta toiseen härkäpäisesti vastustettu edes keskustelua kuntaliitoksista ja muiden kanssa tehtävään yhteistyöhönkin suhtauduttu erittäin nihkeästi? Mikä Espoossa on niin eri tavalla kuin muualla?




> Pienet yksiköt eivät pysty vaikuttamaan lainsäädäntöön tai yleiseen käytäntöön. Niiden on sopeuduttava vallitseviin olosuhteisiin. Suurilla yksiköillä on määräävä asema, jolloin ne tekevät mitä itselleen parhaaksi katsovat.o


Näinhän se on välillä jo peruskoulussakin. Opettajat uskaltavat huomautella vain kilteille ja tunnollisille oppilaille pikkuasioista, kun taas "pahikset" mellastavat minkä ehtivät, eikä kukaan opettaja mukaan lukien uskalla sanoa heille mitään, ettei joutuisi silmätikuksi. Sitten ovat nämä, jotka on leimattu sorrettuun vähemmistöön kuuluviksi, eli mm. maahanmuuttajat, joita kuuluu virallisen totuuden mukaan ymmärtää aina ja kaikkialla. Vaikka he aiheuttaisivat miten paljon häiriötä ja ongelmia, niin kukaan ei uskalla heille siitä sanoa, koska heikäläiset vetävät siitä rasismi-kortin esille ja saavat tuekseen kosolti hyvää tarkoittavia "ymmärtäjiä", jotka "suojelevat" heitä pahoilta ympäröiviltä ihmisiltä. Muistan näitä kuvioita itsekin koulumaailmasta. Lopulta meininki meni siihen, että opettajat eivät viitsineet puuttua mihinkään, vaan menivät välitunneiksi kiireen vilkkaa opettajainhuoneeseen ja jättivät oppilaat selviämään keskenään käytäville. 

Koska aikuisten maailma pohjautuu lasten maailmaan, niin tällaisia kuvioita varmasti löytyy sieltäkin. On kurittomia jättiläisiä, eli suuryrityksiä, joiden sikariporras tekee mitä tykkää. Koska poliitikoilla ei ole uskallusta laittaa heille kapuloita rattaisiin, he ottavatkin vastaan lahjuksia ja tekevät olotilan leppoisaksi näille suuryrityksille. Uskooko joku muka oikeasti, että Matti Vanhanen ei olisi yhtään kiitollisuudenvelassa näille häntä tukeneille Tarjoustalo-, Suomi Soffa-, Ideapark- jne. liikemiehille, ja olisi täysin sitoutumaton, kun näitä yrityksiä koskevia asioita käsitellään jossain?

----------


## Kolli

Hyviä kysymyksiä kemkim. Jos vastustuksen kohteena olisikin vain se metro, mutta kun ei. On tietysti mielenkiintoista, että samaan aikaan kun pk-seudun kaupungit kiistelevät keskenään, muut metropolialueet taistelevat toisiaan vastaan. Suomella on siihen näköjään varaa.

Onko jotakin asiaa, jota Espoo ei olisi vastustanut poislukien moottoriteitä ja automarketteja sekä hajakaavoitusta? Onko Espoo tehnyt minkäänlaista aloitetta koskaan yhteistyön syventämiseksi? 
Helsingin seudulla kiistellään asioista ja rakenteista, jotka ovat muualla itsestäänselvyyksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Pai...tos-Helsinkiin


Ja ministerit kieltävät kaiken tänään Hesarissa.

Näin tehdään politiikkaa. Joku poliitikko tai virkamies, joka haluaa jotain, kertoo toimittajalle esim. että hänen mielestään tämä asia pitäisi laittaa tulevaan hallitusohjelmaan. Jos tämä henkilö on toimittajan mielestä siinä porukassa, joka vaikuttaa hallitusohjelman sisältöön, niin toimittaja voi tulkita, että nyt on pakkoliitos tulossa hallitusohjelmaan. Ja toimittajalla on halu tulkita niin, koska siitä saa näyttävän otsikon. Kun toinen toimittaja haastattelee sitten edellistä, tämä voi vedota lähdesuojaansa ja vakuuttaa, että kyllä hänellä on ihan pätevä lähde tälle asialle.

Yksikään ministeri ei valehtele kieltäessään asian, koska eivät he ole puhuneet hallituohjelmasta vaatien siihen pakkoliitoskohtaa. Eivätkä he voi kommentoida alkuperäisen asian esittäjän puheiden vakavuuttaa, koska eivät tiedä, kuka jutun on liikkeelle pannut.

Verratkaapa tätä taannoiseen tekstarijupakkaan. Pienet asiat voivat muuttua isoiksi. Mitenkähän EU:n kriisipolitiikka olisi sujunut, jos eräisiin tehtäviin ei olisi ollut tarjolla kokenutta EU-poliitikko Stubbia, joka pääasiassa sattuman ja yhden blondin ansiosta päätyi Suomen ulkoministeriksi.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Mistä meistä kukaan tietää, mitä asiasta on sovittu tai puhuttu?

Oman arvioni mukaan kaikki merkit viittaavat siihen, että asiasta tehdään päätös tällä hallituskaudella. 
Maan ainoan metropolialueen kilpailukyky ja houkuttelevuus on niin tärkeä asia, että energiaa ei ole varaa pistää keskinäiseen nokitteluun ja kaikenlaisen vastustamiseen. Surullisia esimerkkejähän on: Vuosaaren sataman kaatamiseksi vihreiden järjestemä juttu, metron ja raskaan raideliikenteen monomaaninen vastustaminen yms. Päälle tulee Espoon "track record" eli jätehuollon, seutulipun ja monen monen muun asian vastustaminen ja jarruttaminen.

Olen lyönyt asiasta Dom Perignon-pullon vetoa kaverini kanssa. Jos päätöstä asiasta ei tule ennen 31.12.2010, häviän vedon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen lyönyt asiasta Dom Perignon-pullon vetoa kaverini kanssa. Jos päätöstä asiasta ei tule ennen 31.12.2010, häviän vedon.


Miten tarkkaan olet sopinut vedon ehdot? Eli kuinka sinulle käy, jos YTV-suurkunnan muodostamisen sijasta perustetaan ylempi hallinnontaso noin 14 metropolikunnalle. Osa nykyisten kuntien tehtävistä siirtyy sille ja osa jää nykyisille kunnille tai niiden osille.

Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Mikä on mielestäsi Bryssel? Yksi miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki? Kyllä vain, 19 kunnan muodostama kaupunki. Katso tästä!

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Mikä on mielestäsi Bryssel? Yksi miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki? Kyllä vain, 19 kunnan muodostama kaupunki. Katso tästä!


Kannattaa huomata, että kunta ei tarkoita suuressa osassa Eurooppaa suomalaistyyppistä lähes valtiomaista itsehallintoa. Mm. Ranskassa ja Belgiassa kunta on paljon kevyempi yksikkö kuin Suomessa. Toisaalta valtiolla ja alueilla on enemmän valtaa.

Jos halutaan alueellista päätöksentekoa, kunnilla pitää karsia paljon valtaa ja oikeuksia. Suomessa kuntien pakkoliitokset isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla ovat parempi tapa luoda yhteistä hallintoa kuin uuden väliportaan hallintorakenteen perustaminen ja perusteellinen kuntahallintomallin uudistaminen.

----------


## ultrix

> jos YTV-suurkunnan muodostamisen sijasta perustetaan ylempi hallinnontaso noin 14 metropolikunnalle. Osa nykyisten kuntien tehtävistä siirtyy sille ja osa jää nykyisille kunnille tai niiden osille.
> 
> Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Mikä on mielestäsi Bryssel? Yksi miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki? Kyllä vain, 19 kunnan muodostama kaupunki. Katso tästä!





> Jos halutaan alueellista päätöksentekoa, kunnilla pitää karsia paljon valtaa ja oikeuksia. Suomessa kuntien pakkoliitokset isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla ovat parempi tapa luoda yhteistä hallintoa kuin uuden väliportaan hallintorakenteen perustaminen ja perusteellinen kuntahallintomallin uudistaminen.


Nykyisen kuntalain puitteissahan kunnon seutuhallintoa ei voi järjestää. Kunnat voivat siirtää tehtäviään kyllä kuntayhtymille tai yksi kunta voi olla jossakin tehtävässä vastuukuntana, mutta erillistä koko seutukunnan tai kaupunkiseudun tason itsehallintoa ei ole.

Nykymallissa lienee vähiten huonoin ratkaisu yhdistää PK-seudun kunnat ja pyörittää sekä metropoli- että paikallishallintoa samassa monoliitti-Helsingissä. Apuvälineiksi voidaan ottaa käyttöön kunnanosahallintoa, esimerkiksi 20 000 - 100 000 asukkaan kokoisten alueiden kunnanosaneuvostot tai -lautakunnat, joille Super-Helsingin valtuusto delegoisi yksinomaan paikallisten ja vähäpätöisten asioiden päätöksenteon. Esimerkiksi Lauttasaari-lautakunta voisi päättää omakotitontin halkomisesta ja kouluruokailupalvelun tuottajasta, mutta ei Länsiväylän muuttamisesta kokoojakaduksi tai uuden lukion rakentamisesta.

Sitten jos ja kun kuntalakiin otetaan joskus seututason itsehallinnon järjestäminen, voidaan Helsingin suurkunta muuttaa seudulliseksi julkisyhteisöksi, johon myös muut kunnat voisivat halutessaan "liittyä". Peruskunnat muodostettaisiin aiempien kunnanosahallinnon toimialueista. Seutuhallinto olisi kuitenkin muuten täysin riippumaton peruskuntatasosta, ja sille valittaisiin suoralla vaalilla oma seutuvaltuustonsa. Toimivalta seutuhallinnolla olisi kaikissa seututason asioissa ja yleispiirteisissä asioissa (esimerkiksi palveluverkoston laajuus ja palveluyksiköiden jako kuntakohtaisesti), peruskunnille jätettäisiin detaljitason päätöksenteko ja budjettivalta tiettyyn osuuteen seutuhallinnon keräämästä verosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykymallissa lienee vähiten huonoin ratkaisu yhdistää PK-seudun kunnat ja pyörittää sekä metropoli- että paikallishallintoa samassa monoliitti-Helsingissä. Apuvälineiksi voidaan ottaa käyttöön kunnanosahallintoa, esimerkiksi 20 000 - 100 000 asukkaan kokoisten alueiden kunnanosaneuvostot tai -lautakunnat, joille Super-Helsingin valtuusto delegoisi yksinomaan paikallisten ja vähäpätöisten asioiden päätöksenteon.


Lienee semantiikkaa, mille tasolle nykyinen kunta asetetaan, kun luodaan uusia hallinnon portaita.

Petteri on aivan oikeassa, ettei Brysselin osakunta ole sama asia kuin suomalainen kunta. Mutta ei YTV-kuntakaan ole sama asia kuin nykyinen suomalainen kunta. Ja tämä johtaa väistämättä siihen, että aluehallinnon tasoja on lisättävä. YTV-kunta ja tavallinen pikkukunta eivät toimi samalla hallintomallilla.

Helsingin seudun järjestelyt ovat joka tapauksessa sitä luokkaa, että kuntalakia joudutaa muuttamaan. Joten ei minusta ole tarpeen ankkuroitua siihen, ettei nykyinen laki taivu johonkin, mikä on tarpeen. Lakia muutetaan tarpeen mukaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Pai...tos-Helsinkiin


Toimittaja Outi Pukkila valotti tämän uutisen taustaa kiintoisalla tavalla aamulla YLEn aikaisessa. Pukkila kertoi, että hänkin sai viime viikon lopulla kännykkäänsä kuumaksi väitetyn uutisen pakkoliitoksesta. Nimetön uutislähde ei kuitenkaan suostunut kertomaan, kuka oli saati mistä uutinen on peräisin. Koska tietoa ei siten voinut tarkistaa, hän jätti asian silleen.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Jep jep. Outi onkin pirteä aamutoimittaja, jota mielelläni kuuntelen, nyt siihen ei valitettavasti ollut mahdollisuutta.
Edelleenkään en ole sellainen fakiiri, että väittäisin tietäväni mitä oikeasti on puhuttu tai sovittu ko. asiasta. Ehkä joku muu on ja onnittelu siitä!

Veto on yksinkertainen: minä väitän, että joku (kaupungit itse, eduskunta tai vn) tekee seuraavasta asiasta päätöksen ennen 31.12.2010: Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen yhdistetään. Sen enempää ei ole puhuttu aluehallinnosta, mutta voin täsmentää omaa epäilyäni seuraavasti: uskon, että ne sulautuvat nykyisenkaltaiseksi kunnaksi. Eli normi kuntaliitos ilman mitään sen ihmeenpiä. En tietysti häviä vetoani, jos tulee seutuhallinto ja kuntaliitos, mutta jos tulee vain seutuhallinto häviän. Häviän siis jos Espoo, Kauniainen ja Vantaa jatkavat itsenäisinä kuntina, mutta Helsinki+muut (pl. siihen yhdistetyt E, V ja K) ja "seutuhallinto" eivät vie Domppaani.

Selkiskö?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jep jep. Outi onkin pirteä aamutoimittaja, jota mielelläni kuuntelen, nyt siihen ei valitettavasti ollut mahdollisuutta.


Outi Pukkila oli oikeassa. Hallituksen puoliväliriihi on ohi, eikä siellä taidettu edes puhua pakkoliitoksesta mitään.

Siitä, miten uudesta asiasta tässä on ylipäätän kysymys, voi lukea Metropoliseuran nettisivuilta. Sieltä löytyy mm. lehtileikkeitä lähes vuosisadan takaa, kuin myös vähän tuoreempiakin suunnitelmia vain kolmen vuosikymmenen päästä. Varsin kuvaavaa on, että näyttä siltä, ettei kuntajako tosiasiassa ole juuri vaikuttanut siihen, miten seutu on kehittynyt. Monet sellaiset alueet ovat toteutuneet, joiden ei olisi pitänyt toteutua ilman yhteistä suunnittelua kuin myös päinvastoin.

Suhteellisuudentajua voi kohentaa vertailemalla Helsingin seudun kuntien ja suurimpien kuntien tilastollisten ja hallinnollisten osa-alueiden asukaslukuja.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Varmasti olikin oikeassa, ainakin nimellisesti. En itse ollut läsnä hallituksen riihessä Smolnassa, joten enpä tiedä mitä siellä on puhuttu, eri asia on mitä julkistettiin. Itse pysyn arvauksessani ja odotan Domppaa.

p.s Oli muuten aika jännä nähdä, miten Antero sinä et meinannut pysyä Oulunkylän koululla housuissasi, kun konsultti totesi raidejokerin olevan maailmanlaajuisestikin pitkä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Olen itse päättänyt ostaa pullon Dom Perignonia, kun yhdistäminen toteutuu, oma arvioni on, kun kuuntelee esim mitä Vapaavuori on asiasta useasti lausunut, että ratkaiseva päätös asiassa tehdään tällä vaalikaudella.





> Olen lyönyt asiasta Dom Perignon-pullon vetoa kaverini kanssa.





> Seuraavaksi on odotettavissa, että Helsingin ja Vantaan kaupunginvaltuustot nuijivat 31.1.2011 pöytään päätöksen aloittaa kuntaliitosselvitys ja eiköhän Vantaa häviä maailmankartalta niin, että viimeistään 1.1.2013 se liittyy stadiin.


Valtuustohan asiasta vielä päätöksen tekee, mutta Vantaan kaupunginhallituksen tänään äänin 12-5 tekemän päätöksen jälkeen voi kyllä epäillä, että edellä lainattujen (suljettujen tunnusten) kirjoittajien skumppajuhlat ja muut ennustukset ovat ehkä aika kaukainen haave:

Vantaan kaupunginhallitus torjui liitoksen Helsinkiin

----------


## teme

> Valtuustohan asiasta vielä päätöksen tekee, mutta Vantaan kaupunginhallituksen tänään äänin 12-5 tekemän päätöksen jälkeen voi kyllä epäillä, että edellä lainattujen (suljettujen tunnusten) kirjoittajien skumppajuhlat ja muut ennustukset ovat ehkä aika kaukainen haave:
> 
> Vantaan kaupunginhallitus torjui liitoksen Helsinkiin


Mitä sitten muuten tapahtuu jos Helsinki päättää suositella liitosta ja Vantaa ei? Juridisesti tuo on ei, mutta tuo olisi hallitukselle syy puuttua asiaan. Tosin on sellainen vaalihappening tulossa. Muutenkin poliittisesti kimurantti asia. Kokoomus, joka on isoin puolue kaikissa Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupungeissa, vastustaa ylipäänsä aluehallintoa (nostaa veroastetta) ja Espoon osasto vähän kaikkea. Toisaalta Vantaalla vihervasemmisto kannattaa seutuhallintoa, joka ei taas välttämättä käy edes vihervasemmistolle naapurikunnissa. Melkoinen soppa.

----------


## Mikle

Helsingin ja Vantaan yhdistymiskeskusteluihin liittyen:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ille_rukkaset/

Täytyypä todeta, että varmaan hyvä päätös molempien osapuolten kannalta.
Saas nähdä jatkuuko asian vatvominen vielä tämän jälkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valtuustohan asiasta vielä päätöksen tekee, mutta Vantaan kaupunginhallituksen tänään äänin 12-5 tekemän päätöksen jälkeen voi kyllä epäillä, että edellä lainattujen (suljettujen tunnusten) kirjoittajien skumppajuhlat ja muut ennustukset ovat ehkä aika kaukainen haave:


Ja niinhän siinä kävi, että skumpat jäivät saamatta myös meiltä muilta. Hävinneet vedonlyöjät kun ovat hävinneet foorumiltakin skumppaa tarjoamasta.

Tämä (väli)päätös on sikäli hyvin ajoitettu, että nyt on siunattu se, etteivät kunnat saa keskenään mitään aikaiseksi, vaikka valta on kaikissa suurimmissa kunnissa samojen puolueiden käsissä. Parin kuukauden päästä valitaan eduskunta, jolla on valta säätää sopivia lakeja, joilla seudun hallintoa kehitetään.

Sinänsä tilanne ei ole uusi. Historian valossa tämä seutu ei ole kyennyt itse päättämään asioistaan oikein koskaan. Alueliitokset ja yhteistyökuviot ovat tulleet valtion päätöksinä. Ja sama koskee liikennehankkeita. Martinlaakson rata ja Vantaan merkittävä kaupunkikehittäminen tapahtui vasta, kun valtio runnoi asian. Metroa vatvottiin Espooseen 40 vuotta, ja valtion päätöksestä sekin oli kiinni. Vähän vähemmän aikaa ihmeteltiin seuraavaa Vantaan kehittämishanketta, Marjarataa, kunnes valtio sanoi joo. Ja valtion hankkeitahan ovat kehätiet ja kaikki motarit.

Tätäkö täällä seudulla halutaan, ison isännän ääntä kun itse vain nokitellaan?

Antero

----------


## Jussi

> Tätäkö täällä seudulla halutaan, ison isännän ääntä kun itse vain nokitellaan?


Kun vertaa pk-seutua muuhun maahan, niin hyvinhän täällä on asiat... Muualla Suomessa ei meinata saada 20 000 hengen väestöpohjaa edes terveyspalveluihin, kun täällä helsinkiläiset on sitä mieltä että 600 000 asukasta on liian vähän..

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että meillä pitäisi olla metropolihallinto joka hoitaa alueen yhteisiä asioita sekä paikallishallinto jonka vastuulla olisi paikalliset asiat. Metropolihallinto olisi nykyistä HSL-aluetta jonkin verran laajempi (ainakin Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Tuusula, Järvenpää ja Sipoo nykyisten kuuden kunnan lisäksi). Paikallishallinto voisi toimi esim. Espoon alueella nykyisen aluejaon pohjalta.

Nykyinen lainsäädäntö ei vain taida tällaista hallintomallia mahdollistaa, mutta onhan niitä lakeja ennenkin muutettu.

----------


## teme

> Ja niinhän siinä kävi, että skumpat jäivät saamatta myös meiltä muilta. Hävinneet vedonlyöjät kun ovat hävinneet foorumiltakin skumppaa tarjoamasta.
> 
> Tämä (väli)päätös on sikäli hyvin ajoitettu, että nyt on siunattu se, etteivät kunnat saa keskenään mitään aikaiseksi, vaikka valta on kaikissa suurimmissa kunnissa samojen puolueiden käsissä. Parin kuukauden päästä valitaan eduskunta, jolla on valta säätää sopivia lakeja, joilla seudun hallintoa kehitetään.
> 
> Sinänsä tilanne ei ole uusi. Historian valossa tämä seutu ei ole kyennyt itse päättämään asioistaan oikein koskaan. Alueliitokset ja yhteistyökuviot ovat tulleet valtion päätöksinä. Ja sama koskee liikennehankkeita. Martinlaakson rata ja Vantaan merkittävä kaupunkikehittäminen tapahtui vasta, kun valtio runnoi asian. Metroa vatvottiin Espooseen 40 vuotta, ja valtion päätöksestä sekin oli kiinni. Vähän vähemmän aikaa ihmeteltiin seuraavaa Vantaan kehittämishanketta, Marjarataa, kunnes valtio sanoi joo. Ja valtion hankkeitahan ovat kehätiet ja kaikki motarit.
> 
> Tätäkö täällä seudulla halutaan, ison isännän ääntä kun itse vain nokitellaan?


Samaa minäkin ihmettelen. Vaihtoehdot
1) Ei tehdä mitään, eli leikitään yhteistyötä jossain kuntayhtymissä.
2) Kaupungeilta viedään valta valtiolle joka päättää sitten kaavoituksesta, liikenteestä, veroista, sosiaalitoimet, terveydenhuolloista eli käytännössä melkein kaikesta koska nuo ovat yksi kokonaisuus.
3) Kaupungeilta viedään valta seutuhallinnolle joka valitaan vaaleilla.
4) Kaupunkeja yhdistetään.

3 ja 4 on käytännössä pitkälti sama asia, sitä kaupunki vain sitten kutsutaan metropolihallinnoksi tai joksikin. 4 olisi yksinkertaisempaa esim. lainsäädännöllisesti, 3 tarjoaa taas (periaatteessa) mahdollisuuden rakentaa organisaatiot alusta.

Ongelma on se että avainasemassa on ne ihmiset jotka vastustavat kaikkia neljää vaihtoehtoa, eli nykytila ei käy, mutta siltikin halutaan pitää valta omassa kaupungissa. Tavoiteristiriidoista seuraa aina kaikenlaista hassua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätäkö täällä seudulla halutaan, ison isännän ääntä kun itse vain nokitellaan?


Niin minäkin epäilen. 

Espoolaisena täytyy sanoa että harmittaa vantaalaispolitikkojen näköalattomuus. Koska Vantaalle on jaettu huonoimmat kortit pk-seudun kaupungeista niin heillä on ilmeisesti takaa-ajatuksena että valtio pelastaa aina jos talous menee kuralle. Espoo, ja Helsinki jolle on jaetu paremmat kortit taas joutuvat maksamaan valtiolle joka vuosi satoja miljoonia, Espoo 200 milliä. ja ne rahat valuvat maaseudun pienten kuntien tukemiseen. Mielummin katsoisin että espoolaisten 200 millillä tuettaisiin suoraan Vantaata ja muuta pk-seutua. PK-seutu tulisi kokonaisuudessaan omillaan toimeen jos ymmärrettäisiin pitää yhtä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa minäkin ihmettelen. Vaihtoehdot
> 1) Ei tehdä mitään, eli leikitään yhteistyötä jossain kuntayhtymissä.
> 2) Kaupungeilta viedään valta valtiolle joka päättää sitten kaavoituksesta, liikenteestä, veroista, sosiaalitoimet, terveydenhuolloista eli käytännössä melkein kaikesta koska nuo ovat yksi kokonaisuus.
> 3) Kaupungeilta viedään valta seutuhallinnolle joka valitaan vaaleilla.
> 4) Kaupunkeja yhdistetään.


Minusta nämä paikallispoliitikot eivät ymmärrä, että ei tehdä mitään ei ole sitä, ettei mikään muutu, vaan myös se on yksi valittu vaihtoehto joka muuttaa kaikkea, vaikka siitä ei erikseen päätetä. Käytännössä siis 1 ja 2 ovat oikeastaan sama asia. Ne asiat, jotka voi jättää hunningolle jäävät hunningolle ja ne, joista on pakko päättää jotain, siirtyvät valtiovallan päätettäviksi.

Tietenkin ongelma on, ettei kuntalaki tunne kuin kunnan. Mutta jos pk-seudun kunnat haluaisivat, kyllä tänne saataisiin oma Kainuun malli. Mutta kun ei haluta. Ei ole yhteistä tahtotilaa yhteisen edun vuoksi, vaan ainoastaan yksittäisen kunnan intressistä lähteviä toiveita, joita kasataan isoon sankoon ja vaaditaan, että valtio maksaa kun omat raha eivät riitä.

Jos katsotaan poliittista tilannetta vaikkapa HS:n tämän päivän puolueiden puheenjohtajakommenttien perusteella, niin näyttää siltä, että kuntapoliitikot ovat antaneet valtansa valtion tasolle. Kuntapoliitikot heittävät hiekkaa toistensa silmille omalla hiekkalaatikollaan eivätkä ymmärrä, että hiekkalaatikon reunojen ulkopuolellakin voisi leikkiä. Valtiovalta on selvittänyt, miten pihojen leikkipaikat on muualla rakennettu ja kohta se pistää pihasuunnitelman uusiksi.

Taitaa olla niin, että huhtikuun eduskuntavaalit ovat itse asiassa pk-seudun tärkeimmät kuntavaalit. Nyt valitaan ne, jotka päättävät pk-seudun tulevaisuudesta ja 2 vuoden päästä kuntavaaleissa ne, jotka saavat sitten panna uudet suunnitelmat täytäntöön. Saapas nähdä, vaihtuuko silloin minä itte-kuntapoliitiikojen mielet vai poliitikot.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Espoo, ja Helsinki jolle on jaetu paremmat kortit taas joutuvat maksamaan valtiolle joka vuosi satoja miljoonia, Espoo 200 milliä. ja ne rahat valuvat maaseudun pienten kuntien tukemiseen. Mielummin katsoisin että espoolaisten 200 millillä tuettaisiin suoraan Vantaata ja muuta pk-seutua. PK-seutu tulisi kokonaisuudessaan omillaan toimeen jos ymmärrettäisiin pitää yhtä.


Auttaisiko ajattelua tieto, että Vantaa maksaa tänä vuonna valtionosuustasauksia reilut 62 000 000 ? Ei täälläkään ihan niin köyhiä nimittäin olla...

Täällä tiedot kaikkien kuntien osalta.

----------


## kivisuo

Suomessa tahtoo perinteisesti olla niin että seudullinen yhteistyö tökkii pahasti jos seudulla on enemmän kuin yksi kunta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Auttaisiko ajattelua tieto, että Vantaa maksaa tänä vuonna valtionosuustasauksia reilut 62 000 000 ? Ei täälläkään ihan niin köyhiä nimittäin olla...
> 
> Täällä tiedot kaikkien kuntien osalta.


Eipä niin. Mutta Vantaan  kaupunkiradasta ja kehäradasta on valtio maksanut 66%. Espoo ja Helsinki on saanut raideliikennehankkeista yleensä vain 30-33%. 

Joka tapauksessa olisi selkeämpää jos PK-seutu olisi yksi toimiva itsenäinen hallinollinen kokonaisuus. Onko se sitten juridisesti kaupunki tai seutukunta vai mitä saavat viisaammat päättää. Mutta pelkään että kovempi vastustus on itse asiassa maakunnissa jossa vieroksutaan  vahvaa ja yhtenäistä pääkaupunkiseutua siksi että sen pelätään romuttavan aluepolitiikan ja että siitä muodostuisi jonkinlainen "osavaltio" jonka tekemisiin valtio ei pysty vaikuttamaan. Eli avainkysymys eduskuntavaaleissa on miten saada muu Suomi hyväksymään sen että pk-seutu tarvitsee metropolilainsäädännön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta pelkään että kovempi vastustus on itse asiassa maakunnissa jossa vieroksutaan  vahvaa ja yhtenäistä pääkaupunkiseutua siksi että sen pelätään romuttavan aluepolitiikan ja että siitä muodostuisi jonkinlainen "osavaltio" jonka tekemisiin valtio ei pysty vaikuttamaan. Eli avainkysymys eduskuntavaaleissa on miten saada muu Suomi hyväksymään sen että pk-seutu tarvitsee metropolilainsäädännön.


En minä ainakaan vastusta Helsingin seudun kuntien laittamista yhteen kimppaan. Mitä me esim. Tampereella hyödymme muka siitä että etelärannikon tuntumassa on kimppu toistensa hiuksia kiskovia kuntakoltiaisia?

Sen sijaan erillislaista en olekaan enää ihan samaa mieltä. Kuntia pitää yhdisää myös Tampereen, Turun, Oulun jne. seuduilla. Oulussa on kuntaliitos syntymässä (tosin siitäkin jäi joitakin kuntia pois), mutta ainakin Tampereen ympäristössä kaikki kuntaliitokset Tampereen suuntaan ovat niin tabu aihe, ettei niistä ole tohdittu puhua senkään vertaa kuin Helsingissä (itse asiassa vaikuttaa että Tampereen ympäryskunnat pyrkivät fuusioitumaan defensiivisesti radiaalisesti ulospäin toisten pienten kuntien kanssa jottei niitä voitaisi liittää Tampereeseen). Se ei tarkoita etteikö kuntaliitoksille olisi tarvetta.

Itse pitäisin parhaana mallina kaksiportaista ratkaisua, jossa nykyiset kunnat muodostavat "lähikunnat" ja niiden yläpuolelle tulisi "seutukunta". Kaikki isot tärkeät asiat, joissa voidaan saada skaalaetuja, otettaisiin "seutukunnalle" (joka myös keräisi verot) ja pienet läheiset asiat (kuten miten kalustaa leikkikenttiä ja millaiset istutukset halutaan lähipuistoon jne.) jätettäisiin "lähikunnille", joilla olisi hyvin niukasti ihmisiä suoraan palkkalistoillaan. Näin jätettäisiin ihmisille pysyvä paikallisidentiteetti ja pikkupoliitikoille niiden omat hiekkalaatikot, ja tehtäisiin silti kaikki tärkeät asiat rationaalisesti suurissa yksiköissä.

Tällainen kaksiportainen malli sopisi ihan yhtä hyvin Helsingin kuin Tampereen tai Turun seudulle, ei siinä ole mitään eroa. Ei Helsingin seutu ole aivan niin erityinen erikoistapaus että se vaatisi omaa lainsäädäntöä vaan kyllä siellä voidaan pelata samoilla säännöillä kuin muilla isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Tai oikeastaan pitäisi sanoa niinpäin, että jos/kun Helsingin seutu saa oman erityislainsäädäntönsä niin sitä ei pidä jättää vain siellä sovellettavaksi vaan sitä pitää soveltaa myös muilla suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla: ongelmat kun ovat ihan samat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällainen kaksiportainen malli sopisi ihan yhtä hyvin Helsingin kuin Tampereen tai Turun seudulle, ei siinä ole mitään eroa. Ei Helsingin seutu ole aivan niin erityinen erikoistapaus että se vaatisi omaa lainsäädäntöä vaan kyllä siellä voidaan pelata samoilla säännöillä kuin muilla isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Tai oikeastaan pitäisi sanoa niinpäin, että jos/kun Helsingin seutu saa oman erityislainsäädäntönsä niin sitä ei pidä jättää vain siellä sovellettavaksi vaan sitä pitää soveltaa myös muilla suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla: ongelmat kun ovat ihan samat.


Kyllä, olen samaa mieltä että Turun ja Tampereen seutujen kohdalla pitäisi pyrkiä mahdollistamaan samanlaisen hallintomallin luomista kuin pk-seudulle. Mutta jos niissä muissa jarrutetaan niin sen ei pitäisi antaa jarruttaa Helsingin ratkaisujen syntymistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Itse pitäisin parhaana mallina kaksiportaista ratkaisua, jossa nykyiset kunnat muodostavat "lähikunnat" ja niiden yläpuolelle tulisi "seutukunta". Kaikki isot tärkeät asiat, joissa voidaan saada skaalaetuja, otettaisiin "seutukunnalle" (joka myös keräisi verot) ja pienet läheiset asiat (kuten miten kalustaa leikkikenttiä ja millaiset istutukset halutaan lähipuistoon jne.) jätettäisiin "lähikunnille", joilla olisi hyvin niukasti ihmisiä suoraan palkkalistoillaan. Näin jätettäisiin ihmisille pysyvä paikallisidentiteetti ja pikkupoliitikoille niiden omat hiekkalaatikot, ja tehtäisiin silti kaikki tärkeät asiat rationaalisesti suurissa yksiköissä.
> 
> Tällainen kaksiportainen malli sopisi ihan yhtä hyvin Helsingin kuin Tampereen tai Turun seudulle, ei siinä ole mitään eroa. Ei Helsingin seutu ole aivan niin erityinen erikoistapaus että se vaatisi omaa lainsäädäntöä vaan kyllä siellä voidaan pelata samoilla säännöillä kuin muilla isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Tai oikeastaan pitäisi sanoa niinpäin, että jos/kun Helsingin seutu saa oman erityislainsäädäntönsä niin sitä ei pidä jättää vain siellä sovellettavaksi vaan sitä pitää soveltaa myös muilla suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla: ongelmat kun ovat ihan samat.


Minusta kaksiportainen hallintomalli nykyisellä kuntakulttuurilla on huono idea. Paras ratkaisu olisi yksinkertaisesti kuntien pakkoliitokset ja sitten jonkinlaisen lähikuntamallin luominen tuon organisaation sisälle. Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Tampere ja Turku ovat kaikki yksittäisinä kuntina ylisuuria yksiköitä lähidemokratialle.

Toisaalta seutuhallinto jää ihan kuolleeksi kirjaimeksi jos suurta osaa nykyisten kuntien tehtävistä ei siirretä sille ja valita vaaleissa valtuustoa, jolla on oikeasti päätösvaltaa.

----------


## teme

> Minusta nämä paikallispoliitikot eivät ymmärrä, että ei tehdä mitään ei ole sitä, ettei mikään muutu, vaan myös se on yksi valittu vaihtoehto joka muuttaa kaikkea, vaikka siitä ei erikseen päätetä. Käytännössä siis 1 ja 2 ovat oikeastaan sama asia. Ne asiat, jotka voi jättää hunningolle jäävät hunningolle ja ne, joista on pakko päättää jotain, siirtyvät valtiovallan päätettäviksi.


En olisi ihan noin optimistinen. Eli semmoisiakin asioita on ennenkin jätetty hunningolle joista olisi pakko päättää.

----------


## kouvo

> Sen sijaan erillislaista en olekaan enää ihan samaa mieltä. Kuntia pitää yhdisää myös Tampereen, Turun, Oulun jne. seuduilla. Oulussa on kuntaliitos syntymässä (tosin siitäkin jäi joitakin kuntia pois), mutta ainakin Tampereen ympäristössä kaikki kuntaliitokset Tampereen suuntaan ovat niin tabu aihe, ettei niistä ole tohdittu puhua senkään vertaa kuin Helsingissä (itse asiassa vaikuttaa että Tampereen ympäryskunnat pyrkivät fuusioitumaan defensiivisesti radiaalisesti ulospäin toisten pienten kuntien kanssa jottei niitä voitaisi liittää Tampereeseen). Se ei tarkoita etteikö kuntaliitoksille olisi tarvetta.


Kuntien yhdistämisen taloudellisista eduista ei vielä ole saatu kummoisiakaan näyttöjä. Hallintorakenteet kun tuppaavat jäädä mammuttimaisiksi näissä liitoskunnissa, kun suojatyöpaikkalaisia ja muitakaan kalakavereita ei voi kelkkoa kilometritehtaalle. Toki muutaman sadan ihmisen kunnat ovat jo käytännössäkin elinkelvottomia, mutta esim. suurten kaupunkien 20-30k ihmistä sisältävät kehyskunnat omaavat varsin hyvät edellytykset jatkaa itsenäisinä. 




> Kyllä, olen samaa mieltä että Turun ja Tampereen seutujen kohdalla pitäisi pyrkiä mahdollistamaan samanlaisen hallintomallin luomista kuin pk-seudulle. Mutta jos niissä muissa jarrutetaan niin sen ei pitäisi antaa jarruttaa Helsingin ratkaisujen syntymistä.


Miten ihmeessä muualla maassa tehdyt ratkaisut liittyvät siihen että helsingin ja Vantaan pitäjänkokoukset eivät pääse yhteisymmärrykseen yhdistymisestä. Voisi kuvitella että suurempi vaikutus esim. Vantaan nihkeään suhtautumiseen kyseistä asiaa kohtaan on kermankuorija-Espoon jättäytymisellä kokonaan yhdistymiskuvioiden ulkopuolelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä, olen samaa mieltä että Turun ja Tampereen seutujen kohdalla pitäisi pyrkiä mahdollistamaan samanlaisen hallintomallin luomista kuin pk-seudulle. Mutta jos niissä muissa jarrutetaan niin sen ei pitäisi antaa jarruttaa Helsingin ratkaisujen syntymistä.


En näe että tuollaisella jarrutuksella olisi mitään merkitystä. Sitäpaitsi ei kukaan tätä jarruta. Ei Tampereen kaupungilla olisi mitään tällaista vastaan, mutta kun Pirkkala, Ylöjärvi, Lempäälä, Nokia ja Kangasala eivät halua yhdistyä Tampereeseen. Ja kun näin on, ei Tampere halua ärsyttää naapureita ja haitata muuta yhteistyötä nostamalla yhdistymiskuvioita tahallaan pöydälle. Naapurikunnat ovat hyttysen kokoisia Tampereen jättikarhun rinnalla. Pienikin hengähdys tulkitaan naapureissa aina äkkiväärästi aggressiiviseksi murinaksi.

Jos tämä uudistus tulisi ylhäältä annettuna niin sitten se toteutettaisiin nurkumatta, kenties jopa innoissaan. Kyse on vain siitä, että esimerkiksi Tampere ei voi yksin ottaa vastuuta tällaisten asioiden ajamisesta. Sitä ei pidä tulkita niin ettei asiaa haluta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten ihmeessä muualla maassa tehdyt ratkaisut liittyvät siihen että helsingin ja Vantaan pitäjänkokoukset eivät pääse yhteisymmärrykseen yhdistymisestä. Voisi kuvitella että suurempi vaikutus esim. Vantaan nihkeään suhtautumiseen kyseistä asiaa kohtaan on kermankuorija-Espoon jättäytymisellä kokonaan yhdistymiskuvioiden ulkopuolelle.


Nyt ei olut kyse yhdistymisestö vaan seutuhallintoelimen muodostamisesta kariutuneen kuntaliitoksen tilalle.

Siinä mieless olet oikeassa että Vantaan valtuutetuista osa olisi ehkä taipunut yhdistymisen kannalle jos Espoosta olisi tullut edes jonkinlaisia lupauksia tulla mukaan. Mielestäni ne jotka Vantaalla halusivat yhdistymistä, ja myös Vantaan asukkailla joiden enemmistö kannatti, kannattaisi markkinoida neljän kaupungin yhdistymistä paremmin. 

Meillä Espoossa valitettavasti vain pieni vähemmistö kannattaa yhdistymistä, mutta jos saataisiin kansantajuisesti espolaisille selitettyä mitä hyötyjä siitä olisi, esim kysymällä että haluaako espoolainen mielummin tukea pk-seudun ulkopuolista suomea n 1000 eurolla vuodessa, vai pk-seutua itseään?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Meillä Espoossa valitettavasti vain pieni vähemmistö kannattaa yhdistymistä, mutta jos saataisiin kansantajuisesti espolaisille selitettyä mitä hyötyjä siitä olisi, esim kysymällä että haluaako espoolainen mielummin tukea pk-seudun ulkopuolista suomea n 1000 eurolla vuodessa, vai pk-seutua itseään?


Onko sillä merkitystä mitä kansa haluaa? Kansa äänestää valtuutetut päättämään puolestaan, mutta valtuutetun intressi ei ole sama kuin kansan. Jos valtuutettu äänestää kuntaliitoksen puolesta, hän äänestää samalla oman valtuustopaikkansa häviämisen puolesta. Tai ainakin sellaisen saaminen yhdistyneessä suurkunnassa tulee olemaan vaikeampaa.

Kuntaliitos tarkoittaa siis vähemmän valtaa yksittäiselle valtuutetulle, ja kukapas valtuutettu sellaista haluaa? Siksi uudistus on pakko ajaa sisään ylhäältä annettuna. Tämän puolesta puhuu sekin kuinka vähän vapaaehtoisia kuntaliitoksia Suomessa on tehty tähän mennessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Meillä Espoossa valitettavasti vain pieni vähemmistö kannattaa yhdistymistä, mutta jos saataisiin kansantajuisesti espolaisille selitettyä mitä hyötyjä siitä olisi, esim kysymällä että haluaako espoolainen mielummin tukea pk-seudun ulkopuolista suomea n 1000 eurolla vuodessa, vai pk-seutua itseään?


Uskoisin että espoolaisiin on varsin kansantajuisesti iskostettu se, että yhdistyminen tarkoittaa  katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin - noin kärjistetysti sanottuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuntaliitos tarkoittaa siis vähemmän valtaa yksittäiselle valtuutetulle, ja kukapas valtuutettu sellaista haluaa? Siksi uudistus on pakko ajaa sisään ylhäältä annettuna. Tämän puolesta puhuu sekin kuinka vähän vapaaehtoisia kuntaliitoksia Suomessa on tehty tähän mennessä.


Kunnanvaltuutettuna olemisesta ei ole valtuutetulle itselleen käytännössä mitään rahallista tai muuta aineellista hyötyä koska se on talkootyötä ja korvaukset ovat aika mitättömiä. Kunnallispolitiikka on monelle toki paikka jossa aloitetaan kipuaminen valtakunanpolitiikaan tai korkeisiin virkoihin. Moni taas kyllästyy oltuaan jonkin aikaan pelkkänä sylkykuppina. 

Voisin itse kuvitella asettuvani ehdolle seuraavissa kunnallisvaaleissa, jos asun siinä vaiheessa Espoossa enää, lupaamalla tehdä työtä pk-seudun kaupunkien yhdistymisen edestä. Jos menetän valtuustopaikkani liitoksen jälkeen en olisi ollenkaan pahoillani.  

Ja lisäksi jos nyt joukko saman seudun kuntia yhdistyy yhdeksi ainoaksi niin ymmärtääkseni yhteisen valtuuston paikkamääräkin kasvaa, joten kaikki eivät menetä paikkansa. Heikointa on virkamiehillä ja siksi on 5 vuoden irtisanomissuoja. Pienessä kunnassa ja syrjäisessä maankolkassa jossa työnsaantimahdolliset ovat rajalliset ymmärrän siksi vastustuksen. Pk-seudulla kyllä töitä riittää. 




> Uskoisin että espoolaisiin on varsin kansantajuisesti iskostettu se, että yhdistyminen tarkoittaa  katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin - noin kärjistetysti sanottuna.


Espoossa on monikulttuurimeininkiä jo nyt, ja vantaalaisilla omakotiasukkailla on kaasugrillit kanssa. Ne on ne ennakkoluulut, ne ennakkoluulot...

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kuntien yhdistämisen taloudellisista eduista ei vielä ole saatu kummoisiakaan näyttöjä. Hallintorakenteet kun tuppaavat jäädä mammuttimaisiksi näissä liitoskunnissa, kun suojatyöpaikkalaisia ja muitakaan kalakavereita ei voi kelkkoa kilometritehtaalle. Toki muutaman sadan ihmisen kunnat ovat jo käytännössäkin elinkelvottomia, mutta esim. suurten kaupunkien 20-30k ihmistä sisältävät kehyskunnat omaavat varsin hyvät edellytykset jatkaa itsenäisinä.


Kulut ja verot riippuu loppupelissä palvelutasosta joka on taas poliittinen kysymys ihan mallista riippumatta. Nykyisen järjestelmän ongelma on se että kaikesta muusta pystymään sopimaan paitsi rahasta ja vallasta, eli käytännössä ei juuri mistään. Yksi kukkaro ja yksi päättävä elin on ehto sille että vaikkapa mitään seudullisia palvelurakenneuudistuksia voidaan tehdä, tai että kaupunkia ylipäänsä voidaan johtaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uskoisin että espoolaisiin on varsin kansantajuisesti iskostettu se, että yhdistyminen tarkoittaa  katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin - noin kärjistetysti sanottuna.


Mä ihmettelen kaikkein eniten sitä, ettei Espoossa olla ymmärretty, että metro merkitsee katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin, ja se on sentään jo rakenteilla. Kaikkein kummallisinta on, että juuri kokoomus on niin jyrkästi metron takana, vaikka metron heijastevaikutus väistämättä merkitsee sitä, että kokoomus itse menettää valtuustopaikkoja ja valtaa.

Metron varrelle on pakko rakentaa, jotta sinne saadaan edes siedettävästi matkustajia. Ja metroasemien lähelle rakennetaan tehokkaasti. Sehän on nähty, että kaasugrillipossen tennishallit ja muut huvitukset saavat väistyä, kun tilalle tehdään lähiöghettoja. Eli käytännössä metro merkitsee isoja betonielementtiparatiiseja, joiden yksiöihin ja kaksioihin ei muuta kokoomuksen äänestäjiä vaan persuja ja demareita. Ja jos niihin työläisten paratiiseihin tehdään isoja asuntoja, ne menevät sitten monikulttuurisiiven suurperheiden tarkoituksiin.

Kannattiko kokoomuksen tosiaan maksaa kunnallisesta itsenäisyydestä näin kallis hinta? Sitä mä ihmettelen.

----------


## teme

> Mä ihmettelen kaikkein eniten sitä, ettei Espoossa olla ymmärretty, että metro merkitsee katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin, ja se on sentään jo rakenteilla. Kaikkein kummallisinta on, että juuri kokoomus on niin jyrkästi metron takana, vaikka metron heijastevaikutus väistämättä merkitsee sitä, että kokoomus itse menettää valtuustopaikkoja ja valtaa.


No ei. Metro merkitsee lähinnä isompia ostareita, ja niiden väliseen liikenteeseen se on ihan hyvä väline. Ihmiset eivät tosin asu ostareilla, eikä tuommoinen kaupunkirakenne minusta muutenkaan ole hyvää, mutta kyllä se siihen maasturi-grilli meininkiin sopii. Sanoo hän jonka taloyhtiössä on joka pihanpläntillää kaasugrilli ja parkkipaikka puolityhjä, kun mitä sillä autolla radanvarressa tekee.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta kaksiportainen hallintomalli nykyisellä kuntakulttuurilla on huono idea. Paras ratkaisu olisi yksinkertaisesti kuntien pakkoliitokset ja sitten jonkinlaisen lähikuntamallin luominen tuon organisaation sisälle. Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Tampere ja Turku ovat kaikki yksittäisinä kuntina ylisuuria yksiköitä lähidemokratialle.


Eikö tämä ole kaksiportainen hallintomalli?

Käytännössähän nytkin on kaksiportainen hallinto. Sitä ovat HSL, HSY, sairaanhoitojärjestelyt ja muu epävirallinen kuntien yhteistyö. Kuten esimerkiksi Östersundomin kaavoitusjärjestely. Nyt vain tämä ylikunnallinen porras ei ole demokraattisessa hallinnassa eikä sillä ole resursseja ja valtaa.

Voi pohtia, miten kaksiportaiseen hallintoon voidaan tai pitäisi edetä. Nykyinen menettely ei tuota todellista seututason hallintoa. Kuntien yhdistäminen nykyisen kuntalain puitteissa toisi seutuhallinon yhdistyneiden kuntien alueelle, mutta käytännössä se merkitsisi suurimman kunnan eli Helsingin valtaa kaikkiin muihin nähden. Ilman kuntalain muutosta ei voi olla kuin kaupunginosayhdistysten tapaisia suurkunnan sisäisiä elimiä, joilla taas ei ole mitään todellista valtaa eikä resursseja.

En luota siihen, että kunnanosahallintoa kehitettäisiin jälkikäteen, jos ensin pannaan kunnat yhteen nykyisen kuntalain puitteissa. Neljän kunnan liitos pakolla tai vapaaehtoisesti ei enää kata työssäkäyntialuetta. Muut kunnat taas ovat niin pieniä Helsinkiin ja neljän suurkuntaan nähden, ettei niillä olisi enää mitään sanottavaa.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

Suomessa politiikka on todella prakmaattista, jopa yleisökeskusteluissa: ei tohdita esittää - tai ehkä edes nähdä - pidemmän tähtäimen mahdollisuuksia ja tohdita esittää tavoitteita, jotka vaatisivat isompia muutoksia toteutuakseen. Meillä pelätään itsensä nolaamista ja yksi tapata nolata itsensa, on esittää jotain sellaista mikä ei näytä kauhean todennäköiseltä toteutuakseen.

Itse näkisin, että nykyisen seudullisen yhteistyön kehittäminen vaatisi merkittäviä muutoksia lainsäädäntöön. Maakunnille pitää antaa itsehallinto, jonka vastuulle siirretään osa nykyisistä valtion tehtävistä ja kunnan tehtävistä. Itsenäisyyden myötä maakunta voisi myöhemmin karsia haluamiaan palveluita, kehittää olemassaolevia tai kehittää ja tarjota uusia palveluja asukkailleen ja alueensa yrityksille. Sopiva kunnan koko olisi muutamissa kymmenissätuhansissa asukkaissa. Luonnollisesti itsehallinto vaatisi oman demokraattisesti valitun hallintoelimen eli maakuntaparlamentin. Tämän jälkeen eduskunnasta tulisi puhtaasti valtakunnallinen hallintoelin, joka valittaisiin ilman alueellista vaalipiirijakoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mä ihmettelen kaikkein eniten sitä, ettei Espoossa olla ymmärretty, että metro merkitsee katumaasturi-kaasugrilli -idyllin vaihtumista monikulttuurighettomeininkiin, ja se on sentään jo rakenteilla. Kaikkein kummallisinta on, että juuri kokoomus on niin jyrkästi metron takana, vaikka metron heijastevaikutus väistämättä merkitsee sitä, että kokoomus itse menettää valtuustopaikkoja ja valtaa.


Kokoomuksella on niin paljon valtaa Espooossa että muilla puolueila ei ole mitään sanomista käytännössä, eli heillä on varaa vähän menettää valtaakin. Sitä kutsutaan win-win:iksi tai goodwilliksi.




> Metron varrelle on pakko rakentaa, jotta sinne saadaan edes siedettävästi matkustajia. Ja metroasemien lähelle rakennetaan tehokkaasti. Sehän on nähty, että kaasugrillipossen tennishallit ja muut huvitukset saavat väistyä, kun tilalle tehdään lähiöghettoja. Eli käytännössä metro merkitsee isoja betonielementtiparatiiseja, joiden yksiöihin ja kaksioihin ei muuta kokoomuksen äänestäjiä vaan persuja ja demareita. Ja jos niihin työläisten paratiiseihin tehdään isoja asuntoja, ne menevät sitten monikulttuurisiiven suurperheiden tarkoituksiin.


Mutta ehkä kokoomuslaiset näkevät kerrostalorakentamisessa esim sellaisia mahdollisuuksia että niihin taloihin muutta kokoomuslaisten lapset ja lapsenlapset koska muuten he joutuisivat muuttamaan Vantaalle tai Nurmijärvelle, tai pahimmassa tapauksessa he jäävät lusimaan Helsingin Kallioon eivätkä valmistu ikinä. Jos niitä asuntoja ei rakenneta lisää karkaisisivat asuntojen hinnat Espoossa niin korkealle että vain venäläisillä uusrikkailla olisi varaa ostaa niitä enää.

Tai sitten Herra Kokoomuslainen ajattelee että noihin asuntoihin muuttaa paljon kaunita nuoria naisia joista saa pokattua salarakkaan itselleen ja Ruova Kokoomuslainen että samoista nuorista naisista saa siivoojan poleeraamaan vaaseja Westendin huvilassa ja nuorista salskeista miehistä talkkarin ja "kunto-ohjaajan". Mene ja tiedä... :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse näkisin, että nykyisen seudullisen yhteistyön kehittäminen vaatisi merkittäviä muutoksia lainsäädäntöön. Maakunnille pitää antaa itsehallinto, jonka vastuulle siirretään osa nykyisistä valtion tehtävistä ja kunnan tehtävistä. Itsenäisyyden myötä maakunta voisi myöhemmin karsia haluamiaan palveluita, kehittää olemassaolevia tai kehittää ja tarjota uusia palveluja asukkailleen ja alueensa yrityksille. Sopiva kunnan koko olisi muutamissa kymmenissätuhansissa asukkaissa. Luonnollisesti itsehallinto vaatisi oman demokraattisesti valitun hallintoelimen eli maakuntaparlamentin. Tämän jälkeen eduskunnasta tulisi puhtaasti valtakunnallinen hallintoelin, joka valittaisiin ilman alueellista vaalipiirijakoa.


Olen tainnut sitten nolata itseni, kun tämä kuulostaa aika paljon siltä mallilta, jota olen itse monesti täällä kannattanut.  :Wink: 

Ainoa mitä mietin on, että eikö pikkukunnan ja maakunnan väliin sitten tarvita mitään suunnilleen todellisen työssäkäyntialueen kattavaa "suurkuntaa"? Jos vertaan Tampereen seudun tilanteeseen, niin Suur-Tampere kattaisi luonnollisesti läheiset naapurikunnat (Ylöjärvi, Nokia, Pirkkala, Lempäälä, Kangasala), mutta sitten kun mennään Orivedelle asti, ei se enää toiminnallisesti kai (tällä hetkellä?) kuulu varsinaisesti Tampereen työssäkäyntialueeseen. Ja Mänttä-Vilppula on taas ihan oma keskuksensa, koska sijaitsee työssäkäyntiä ajatellen ihan liian kaukana Tampereelta. Olisi pienoinen harppaus, jos Pirkanmaan maakunta rupeaisi yhtäkkiä demokraattisesti hallittuna yksikkönä hoitamaan koko alueensa kaikkia julkisia palveluita. Alue on sen verran iso, että harva tuntee sitä kokonaisuutena kovin hyvin ja maanläheisesti. Olisi myös vaara, että Tampere-vetoisessa maakunnassa Tampereen edut jyräisivät kaikkien muiden edut liian vahvasti.

Itse näkisin että maakuntahallinto kuvaillulla tavalla kyllä tarvitaan, mutta se ei silti korvaisi suurkuntia. Suurten kaupunkien ympäryskunnista tulisi tehdä osa suurkuntaa siten että kaupunkiseutua hallinnoidaan rationaalisesti, ja toisaalta pitäisi kehittää hieman erilainen, kenties kevyempi, malli pienten kaupunkien ja maaseutualueiden hallinnointiin.

Tuota ajatusta vaalipiirirajojen poistamisesta eduskuntavaaleissa en ollut vielä kuullutkaan tässä yhteydessä, mutta ihan OK:ltahan tuo kuulostaa. Edellytyksenä tosiaankin on, että maakunnat saavat mahdollisimman itsenäisesti päättää resursseistaan, sekä niiden hankinnasta että käyttämisestä, ja että eduskunnalta poistetaan se rooli, jonka puitteissa se kykenee jakamaan maan eri osiin erilaisia hankkeita ja niiden rahavirtoja. Eduskunnasta pitäisi siis tehdä puhtaasti valtakunnallinen elin.

----------


## Albert

> Luonnollisesti itsehallinto vaatisi oman demokraattisesti valitun hallintoelimen eli maakuntaparlamentin.


Että lisää vain poliittisia virkoja, poliitikkoja, lehmänkauppoja, päättämättömyyttä ja turhaa rahanmenoa.
Eikö meidän rahaamme uppoa jo aivan riittävästi byrokratian pyörittämiseen?

Mieluummin kuntia yhteen vaikka väkisin, kuin tuollaista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Että lisää vain poliittisia virkoja, poliitikkoja, lehmänkauppoja, päättämättömyyttä ja turhaa rahanmenoa.
> Eikö meidän rahaamme uppoa jo aivan riittävästi byrokratian pyörittämiseen?


Eiköhän sitä byrokratiaa kuitenkin ole enemmän kun joka asialle on oma erillinen kuntayhtymä, joilla on kaikilla oma hallinto mutta ei mitään suoraa demokraattista kontrollia.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Että lisää vain poliittisia virkoja, poliitikkoja, lehmänkauppoja, päättämättömyyttä ja turhaa rahanmenoa.
> Eikö meidän rahaamme uppoa jo aivan riittävästi byrokratian pyörittämiseen?
> 
> Mieluummin kuntia yhteen vaikka väkisin, kuin tuollaista.


Tuo rahanmenon lisääntymisepäily kävi kyllä mielessäni (on ollut esillä muilla foorumeilla tässä yhteydessä) ja mielessäni kävi ajatus, jotta josko kansanedustusinstituutio nykymuodossaan lakkautettaisiin ja (palattaisiin kenties historiassa taaksepäin?) maakuntaedustajat kokoontuisivat valtiopäiville päättämään valtakunnallisista asioista muutaman kerran vuodessa eli eduskunnan resurssit hajautettaisiin valtaosin maakuntiin. Ehkäpä hillitsisi yletöntä pykälätehtailua. Tuntui kuitenkin siinämäärin radikaalilta, että en laittanut edelliseen viestiini.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:03 ----------




> Olen tainnut sitten nolata itseni, kun tämä kuulostaa aika paljon siltä mallilta, jota olen itse monesti täällä kannattanut.


Uups, sori, on tainnut mennyt ohi silmieni.  :Smile: 




> Ainoa mitä mietin on, että eikö pikkukunnan ja maakunnan väliin sitten tarvita mitään suunnilleen todellisen työssäkäyntialueen kattavaa "suurkuntaa"?


En tiedä onko tämä nykyinen maakuntajako optimaalinen autonomiamielessä; ehkä voisivat olla laajempiakin (Suomen historialliset maakunnat -Wiki-artikkelin mukaiset esimerkiksi). Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua ja hoitamista ajatellen esim. HSL-alue on nähdäkseni turhan pieni. Organisaation olisi hyvä hallita koko palettia bussiliikenteestä kaupunkien välisiin junayhteyksiin jättäen vain nopean kaukoliikenteen valtiolliselle toimijalle. Kunnanvaltuutetuilla olisi nykyistä vähemmän vastuita kannettavanaan, joten voisivat paneutua enemmän toimimaan yhdessä maakuntapäättäjiin ja virkamiehiin nähden ja siten valvoa, etteivät siellä vedä liikaa muihin kuntiin päin.

----------


## kaakkuri

Maakuntavaltaelimiinhän syntyisi vain lisää ja lisää pyrokratiantekijöitä.
Siitähän saa hienosti haluttua tehokkuutta ja säästöä kun lakkauttaa Suomen hallinnon kokonaan ja siirtää asiat Brysseliin. Samat kuviot sitten kaikkiin Euromaihin, onhan tehokasta.

MEPpien lukumääränkin voi sitten tehostaa esim. 1 per Euromaa, selvitään pelkällä neuvostolla.

----------


## teme

> Maakuntavaltaelimiinhän syntyisi vain lisää ja lisää pyrokratiantekijöitä.


No ei. Byrokratiaa syntyy esimerkiksi siitä että samaa asiaa käsittelee puolen tusinaa virkamiestä tai päätäntäelintä puolessa tusinassa kunnassa.

----------


## Albert

> No ei. Byrokratiaa syntyy esimerkiksi siitä että samaa asiaa käsittelee puolen tusinaa virkamiestä tai päätäntäelintä puolessa tusinassa kunnassa.


Mutta et kai sentään luule, että maakuntahallinto poistaisi noita virkoja?
Se toisi mukanaan vain liudan uusia virkoja.

----------


## kouvo

Tänäpänäsessä paperihesarissa oli ihan mielekiintoinen juttu Tukholman läänin maakäräjistä. Vaikutti ainakin periaatteessa ihan toimivalta systeemiltä. Elikkäs muistaakseni 26 kunnan maankäytöstä, terveydenhuollosta (myös perusterveydenhuollosta, eikä pelkästään erikoissairaanhoidosta) sekä joukkoliikenteestä päättää maakäräjät (oli varmaan jotain muutakin, en muista). Peruskunnat nysväävät sitten itsenäisesti pienempien asioiden parissa.

Hyvä systeemi siinä mielessä että mukana on noinkin paljon kuntia, niin yksittäinen kunta ei pääse sanelemaan liikaa. helsingin seudulla tämä käytännössä tarkoittaisi että mukaan on otettava myös näitä kehyskuntiakin reippaanlaisesti. Jossain määrin on ihan ymmärrettävää, että nykyinen "metropoli"alue (hki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen) ei välttämättä ole yhteistyön kannalta lähtökohtaisesti mikään optimiratkaisu. Siinä helsinki saa aivan liian suuren painoarvon, mikä ei voi olla näkymättä muiden kuntien suhtautumisessa yhteistyön hedelmällisyyteen. 

Joukkoliikennehän maakäräjäalueella on hienosti järjestetty, siellä jokainen maksaa kuukausikortistaan sen tuplat helsingin sisäiseen ja kaksi kolmasosaa seutuliikenteeseen verrattuna, ja tällä läpyskällä sitten ajellaan missä päin käräjiä tahansa. Voin kyllä kuvitella minkälainen itku tästäkin helsingissä taas syntyisi, jos joku ihan vakavissaan kehtaisi moista ehdottaa.  

Joo, varsin hyvä juttu hesarin yleisen tason huomioiden, vaikka tokihan sinne oli taas onnistuttu väliin tunkemaan metropropagandaa.

----------


## teme

> Mutta et kai sentään luule, että maakuntahallinto poistaisi noita virkoja?
> Se toisi mukanaan vain liudan uusia virkoja.


En tiedä, riippuu siitä mitä ja miten tehdään. Minusta virkamiesten määrä ei ole sinänsä kovin tärkeä asia, vastoin yleistä luuloa kustannusten valossa suomalainen julkishallinto on halpaa, eli siis hallintokulujen osuus on pieni. Jos sillä saa parempaa hallintoa niin kyllä siihen voi rahaa käyttää, huono hallinto johtaa esim. huonoihin ja kalliisiin palveluihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:02 ----------

Niin ja siis tuohon viimeiseen liittyen. Yksi pomminvarma tapa huonontaa hallintoa on hajauttaa päätös- ja rahoitusvalta samasta asiasta puoleen tusinaan eri yksikköön. Ainoa hyvä puoli on että tuo on niin byrokraattinen ja hidas koneisto ettei se kerkiä tehdä kovin paljon vahinkoa.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Hyvä systeemi siinä mielessä että mukana on noinkin paljon kuntia, niin yksittäinen kunta ei pääse sanelemaan liikaa. Helsingin seudulla tämä käytännössä tarkoittaisi että mukaan on otettava myös näitä kehyskuntiakin reippaanlaisesti. Jossain määrin on ihan ymmärrettävää, että nykyinen "metropoli"alue (Hki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen) ei välttämättä ole yhteistyön kannalta lähtökohtaisesti mikään optimiratkaisu. Siinä Helsinki saa aivan liian suuren painoarvon, mikä ei voi olla näkymättä muiden kuntien suhtautumisessa yhteistyön hedelmällisyyteen.


Miksi Helsinki ei saisi saada sitä painoarvoa mikä sille kuuluukin?




> En tiedä, riippuu siitä mitä ja miten tehdään. Minusta virkamiesten määrä ei ole sinänsä kovin tärkeä asia, vastoin yleistä luuloa kustannusten valossa suomalainen julkishallinto on halpaa, eli siis hallintokulujen osuus on pieni.


Eivät ainakaan ne päättävässä asemassa olevat virkamiehet tee "töitään" minimipalkalla. Jos julkishallinto kerran on halpaa, niin miksi tehdä siitä kalliimpaa? Miksi tehdä yksi byrokratian porras lisää maakuntahallinnon muodossa.?
Jos liikenteestä vain puhutaan, niin HSL vaikka USL:ksi (Uudenmaan).
Lautakunnan koko tietysti kasvaisi. Mutta kokouspalkkiot ovat paljon pienempi kuluerä kuin uusi virkamieskunta.

----------


## hylje

Yksi korkeamman mittakaavan virkamies korvaa päätäntätehokkuudellaan useita pienemmän mittakaavan yhteistyöpalavereja.  

Laajan mittakaavan toiminnan tehokkuuden perusedellytys on yhteistyön minimointi. Yhteistyö kun on hidasta, epävarmaa ja kallista. Palaverissa tarvitaan 

sovittaa yhteen monen ihmisen aikataulut, joka vie palaverin alun jo viikon, ellei kuukauden päähän.normaalista toimistosta erilliset tapaamistilat ja ylimääräisiä matkojalisäksi tehdä päätöksiä, joiden tekemisellä huonot edellytykset, joilla on nimikin: vangin dilemma.

Siinä missä kuntienvälinen yhteistyö tapahtuu ennen pitkää ja tuottaa poikkeuksetta kotiinpäin vetäviä huonoja päätöksiä, yhden virkamiehen mielivalta tekee asiantuntijan ratkaisut ongelman tullessa tietoon saman päivän aikana ja etenee seuraavaan juttuun.

Palautuskanava, jolla annetaan rehellistä palautetta tai suoraan kenkää huonoa mielivaltaa käyttäville virkamiehille puuttuu vielä suomalaisesta byrokratiasta, ja on joka tapauksessa tarpeen. Jokin avoin ja selkeä Facebookkia erehdyttävästi muistuttava palvelu olisi yksi sellainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Helsinki ei saisi saada sitä painoarvoa mikä sille kuuluukin?


Mitä tarkoitat tällä painoarvolla? Jonkin nykyisen kunnan painoarvohan on täysin mielivaltainen asia joka riippuu siitä, mihin kohtaan sopimusperustainen kuntaraja on satuttu asettamaan. Mikä ja millä perusteella olisi esimerkiksi yhdistetyn Helsingin ja Vantaan painoarvo? Muuttuuko jokin asia tärkeämmäksi tai vähemmän tärkeäksi, jos Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyisivät? Todellisuudessa ei, mutta byrokratiassa 0,5 miljoonaa helsinkiläistä ja tarkemmin sanottuna heidän valtaansa käyttävät henkilöt saisivat käyttöönsä 0,2 miljoonan vantaalaisen vallan. Sillä demokratian periaatteen mukaanhan enemmistö päättää, joten vantaalaisilla ei olisi mitään valtaa uudessa kunnassa.

Entä jos aikanaan ei olisi tehty suuria alueliitoksia pohjoisessa ja idässä? Vantaa olisi silloin yhtä suuri tai ehkä suurempi asukasmäärältään kuin Helsinki. Eikö tässä valossa voisi väittää, että Vantaalla ei ole sille kuuluvaa painoarvoa ja Helsingin painoarvo on liian suuri? Pitäisikö silloin vaatia, että pikkuinen Helsinki siitä niemennokaltaan pitäisi liittää Vantaaseen, jotta Vantaan päättäjät saisivat päättää siitä, mitä siellä Helsingin niemellä puuhastellaan?




> Eivät ainakaan ne päättävässä asemassa olevat virkamiehet tee "töitään" minimipalkalla. Jos julkishallinto kerran on halpaa, niin miksi tehdä siitä kalliimpaa? Miksi tehdä yksi byrokratian porras lisää maakuntahallinnon muodossa.?
> Jos liikenteestä vain puhutaan, niin HSL vaikka USL:ksi (Uudenmaan).
> Lautakunnan koko tietysti kasvaisi. Mutta kokouspalkkiot ovat paljon pienempi kuluerä kuin uusi virkamieskunta.


Ei kustannusten kannalta merkittävää ole kuntien hallinnon palkkakulut, vaan se, mitä maksaa kaikki mitä kunnat tekevät ja tuottavat. Kalliiksi tulee, kun kunnat kilpailevat keskenään ja tuottavat samoja asioita, joita riittäisi vähempi määrä, jos ei kilpailtaisi. Kalliiksi tulee myös se, että kunnat tekevät toisistaan piittaamatta ratkaisuja, jotka eivät sovi yhteen. Siitä huolimatta, että ihmiset liikkuvat kuntarajojen yli päivittäin ja tarvitsisivat yhteensopivia ratkaisuja. Kuten vaikka joukkoliikennematkoja Kivenlahdesta Lauttasaareen tai Vuosaaresta Keilaniemeen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Ei minusta ole väittelemään asiantuntijan kanssa, mutta:

Minä tuota sanaa "painoarvo" tuonut tähän keskusteluun. Paljon sitä sanaa kuitenkin käytetään.
Helsingin painoarvo näkyy hyvin vaikka siinä, kun Helsingin Vesi sulautettiin Pääkaupunkiseudun Veteen. Missäs kunnassa vesimaksut nousevatkaan eniten?
Eli raha täältä kelpaa. 
Tässähän yhdistettiin eri kuntien palveluita. Mutta ei siitä säästöä tullut yhdellekään kuntalaiselle.
Nyt hurskastellaan vesi- ja viemäriverkoston uusimistarpeella. Aivan kuin Helsingin Vesi olisi seissyt tumput suorana tuossa asiassa.
Ja on aika erikoista taloudenpitoa verrata jotain kuluerää suhteessa johonkin toiseen. Todeta sitten, että se on mitätön sitten siinä suhteessa (ei tartte tehdä mitään). Ei silläkään tavalla niitä säästöjä synny.

----------


## petteri

> Muuttuuko jokin asia tärkeämmäksi tai vähemmän tärkeäksi, jos Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyisivät? Todellisuudessa ei, mutta byrokratiassa 0,5 miljoonaa helsinkiläistä ja tarkemmin sanottuna heidän valtaansa käyttävät henkilöt saisivat käyttöönsä 0,2 miljoonan vantaalaisen vallan. Sillä demokratian periaatteen mukaanhan enemmistö päättää, joten vantaalaisilla ei olisi mitään valtaa uudessa kunnassa.


Mielenkiintoinen väite. Miten tuo vallattomuus ilmenee? Poistetaanko kenties jonkin kaupunginosan asukkailta äänioikeus? Pakotetaan liimaamaan iso V 
vasempaan rintapieliin ja kootaan väärä kansa leireille.  :Laughing:

----------


## Harri Turunen

Niukanlaisesti näyttäisi olevan netissä tietoa Kainuun maakuntahallintokokeilusta, joka on menossa jatkoajalla. Kuntaliiton tiedotteessa (2.11.2010) kerrottiin liiton toimitusjohtajan esittäneen, että Kaiunuun mallin on osoittautunut toimivaksi ja hyödylliseksi Kainuussa. Ahvenanmaa, jossa autonomia on vielä pidemmällä, taitaa olla parhaiten menestyviä alueita Suomessa (eikä ymmärtääkseni sen takia, että mannermaalta pumpattaisiin veroeuroja sinne). Mikseivät autonomian edut toimisia muuallakin maassa? Siis Ahvenanmaan malli muillekin maakunnille.

Ilmeisesti byrokratian pelko on tärkein syy, ettei asiasta ole pahemmin kirjoiteltu ja keskusteltu julkisuudessa (ainakaan niin, että itse olisin ollut keskustelua todistamassa). Trendi on periaatteessa ollut vastakkainen eli läänien roolia on pienennetty, läänejä yhdistelty toisiinsa ja toimintaa supistettu. Toisaalta on luotu uusiakin byrokratian muotoja. Yhteistä noille muutoksille on kuitenkin se, että ne eivät kovinkaan konkreettisesti kosketa useimpia ihmisiä. Olisi aivan eri asia, jos kansalaiset valitsisivat välitason hallinnon vaaleilla, jolloin noitakin asioita tulisi tarkemmin seurattua.

Itse olen ollut käsityksessä, että Ahvenanmaalla byrokratia on ainakin kuntatasolla hyvin minimaalista. Varmaan sama koskee itse maakunnan hallintoakin ja tulisi koskemaan muitakin maakuntia, mikäli ne saisivat autonomian. Verotus ja alueellinen tulontasaus tulisi miettiä samalla uusiksi. Mielestäni on järjestöntä, että liikenteeltä perittävät muut verot kuin ALV menevät valtion pohjattomaan kassaan. Nuo verot tulisi jakaa suunnilleen liikennemäärien mukaisessa suhteessa valtion, maakuntien ja kuntien kesken. Tai vielä parempi olisi, jos nuo verot ja haittamaksut olisivat maakunnallisia, jolloin vaikkapa kainuun korvissa voisi ajoneuvovero olla 0 % ja polttoainevero pieni, kun taas kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella kumpaisetkin voisivat olla korkeita (kilpailu pitäisi huolta, etteivät kuitenkaan liian korkeita).

----------


## SlaverioT

> Niukanlaisesti näyttäisi olevan netissä tietoa Kainuun maakuntahallintokokeilusta, joka on menossa jatkoajalla. Kuntaliiton tiedotteessa (2.11.2010) kerrottiin liiton toimitusjohtajan esittäneen, että Kaiunuun mallin on osoittautunut toimivaksi ja hyödylliseksi Kainuussa.


Kainuun kokeilusta on tehty varsin laaja raportti Tampereen yliopiston Yhdyskuntatieteiden laitoksella: 
Siniset ajatukset - vapaasta pudotuksesta hallittuun sopeuttamiseen.  
http://www.vm.fi/vm/fi/04_julkaisut_...rtti_netti.pdf
Siinä 228 sivua asiaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoinen väite. Miten tuo vallattomuus ilmenee? Poistetaanko kenties jonkin kaupunginosan asukkailta äänioikeus? Pakotetaan liimaamaan iso V 
> vasempaan rintapieliin ja kootaan väärä kansa leireille.


Edustuksellinen demokratia ja siten Suomen kuntademokratia toimivat siten, että enemmistön kanta on päätös. Siis enemmistö päättää.

Jos Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistettäisiin, valtuustoon tulisi enemmistö helsinkiläisiä. He valitsisivat kaupunginhallituksen ja lautakunnat, jotka pahimmassa tapauksessa olisivat täysin helsinkiläisten miehittämiä, jos enemmistö niin haluaisi.

Tiedän, että käytännössä kaupunginhallitus ja lautakuntapaikat jaetaan poliittisten ryhmien saaman valtuustoedustuksen mukaan. Siinä ei ole koskaan pohdittu paikkajakaumaa Helsingin sisällä, joten vaikea on uskoa, että pohdittaisiin HeVankaan sisäistä aluejakaumaa.

Ei siis tarvitse poistaa kenenkään äänioikeutta, sillä vantaalaisia on vähän ja he muodostavat vähemmistön ja joutuvat sopeutumaan enemmistön päätöksiin. Ja tässä lienee syy myös espoolaisten asenteeseen kuntaliitokseen. He haluavat päättää omista asioistaan itse.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

Kiitoksia linkistä! Eipä ollut osunut silmiini. Viimeinen luku 6.6 Kainuun mallin siirrettävyys vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoisimmalta, mitä sisältöä kerkesin silmäilemään. Malli noudattaa yleistä trendiä EU:ssa vallanhajauttamisen suhteen ja on tutkimuksen tekijöiden mukaan otettavissa käyttöön muuallakin (jos oikein tulkitsin). Elinkeinoelämän kehittämiselle asetettuja tavoitteita ei olla saavutettu, mutta muutoin näyttäisi positiivisia muutoksia saavutetun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei siis tarvitse poistaa kenenkään äänioikeutta, sillä vantaalaisia on vähän ja he muodostavat vähemmistön ja joutuvat sopeutumaan enemmistön päätöksiin. Ja tässä lienee syy myös espoolaisten asenteeseen kuntaliitokseen. He haluavat päättää omista asioistaan itse.


Espoo ja Vantaa ovat hajanaisia kaupunkeja. Helsinkikin on jos jätetään pieni kantakaupunki pois. Jos nämä naapurit yhdistettäisiin Helsinkiin niin valtuuston paikkamäärää pitää tetenkin nostaa. Jos kaupungit yhdistetään niin yhdistetyssä kaupungissa asuisi reilut 800.000 ihmistä väljissä lähiömäisissä olosuhteissa eri ilmansuunnillla, ja n 200.000 tai pikemmin alle sen Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Miten kuvittelet että uudessa yhdistetyssä kaupungissa vaalien jälkeen paikat jakautuisivat? Itse kuvuttelisin että lähiötaustaiset saisivat enemmistön paikoista ja sen pitäisi riittää lähiöissä asuvien etujen ajamiseksi. Kantakaupungin edustajat jäisivät selvään vähemmistöön. Onko kaupunkien yhdistämisen vastustuksessa loppujen lopuksi kyse siitä että helsinkiläiset pelkäävät että espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset tulevat ja jyräävät heidät?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

85 taitaa olla suurin mahdollinen valtuuston paikkamäärä, ja se on käytössä nyt Helsingissä.

Kuntavaaleissa voisi olla vaalipiirijako, jotta vantaalaispoliitikot eivät pelkää jäävänsä himoittua valtuustopaikkaa vaille. Se kai siellä on suurin hätä tässä kuntaliitosasiassa.

Jos Helsinki-Vantaalla valittaisiin viidestä vaalipiiristä asukasluvun suhteessa edustajat valtuustoon, niin parhaimmillaan tuolla voisi olla myös positiivinen vaikutus kaupungin kehittämiseen. Poliitikon ei kannata nimbyillä liikaa, koska jos naapurivaalipiirit kasvavat, mutta oma ei kasva, pienenee paikkamäärä!

Vaalipiirit Vantaa L(äntinen), Vantaa I(täinen), Helsinki L, Helsinki P, Helsinki I. Voipi olla, että Helsinki L pitäisi jakaa erikseen Helsinki L ja Helsinki C:hen.

----------


## teme

Lähidemokratian kannalta 10 000 asukkaan yksiköt olisivat varmasti parempia. Ja jos päätökset koskevat niitä 10 000 niin tuo on oikein hyvä. Mutta on outoa vaatia että miljoonaa ihmistä koskevat päätökset pitäisi tehdä viidessä 200 000 kokoisiesa yksiköissä. Tämä nyt vaan on iso kaupunki, ja se asettaa reunaehdot sille minkälainen päätöksentekomalli voi olla.

Ylipäänsä mulla tulee tästäkin keskustelusta mieleen lempi-inhokkini: (Koettu) ongelma on että kaupunki on niin iso ettei jokin toimi. Ratkaisuna jaetaan se kylän kokoisiin yksikköihin. Ikäänkuin tuo olisi koskaan toiminut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuntavaaleissa voisi olla vaalipiirijako, jotta vantaalaispoliitikot eivät pelkää jäävänsä himoittua valtuustopaikkaa vaille. Se kai siellä on suurin hätä tässä kuntaliitosasiassa.
> 
> Jos Helsinki-Vantaalla valittaisiin viidestä vaalipiiristä asukasluvun suhteessa edustajat valtuustoon, niin parhaimmillaan tuolla voisi olla myös positiivinen vaikutus kaupungin kehittämiseen. Poliitikon ei kannata nimbyillä liikaa, koska jos naapurivaalipiirit kasvavat, mutta oma ei kasva, pienenee paikkamäärä!
> 
> Vaalipiirit Vantaa L(äntinen), Vantaa I(täinen), Helsinki L, Helsinki P, Helsinki I. Voipi olla, että Helsinki L pitäisi jakaa erikseen Helsinki L ja Helsinki C:hen.


Ennemmin niin että yhdistyneessä kaupungissa on omat elimet kaupunginosille jotka saavat päättää omista lähiseutua koskevista asioistaan.

Yhdistyneessä kaupungissa pitää yhteisen valtuuston päättää isoista asoista. Siihen valtuustoon pitää valita ne jotka ovat päteviä päättää yhteisistä asioista eikä siksi että joku on jonkun naapurisetä tai täti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ylipäänsä mulla tulee tästäkin keskustelusta mieleen lempi-inhokkini: (Koettu) ongelma on että kaupunki on niin iso ettei jokin toimi. Ratkaisuna jaetaan se kylän kokoisiin yksikköihin. Ikäänkuin tuo olisi koskaan toiminut.


Minusta asian ydin on siinä mitä tehtäviä osoitetaan millekin hallinnon tasolle. "Kylätaso" voi toimia ihan hienosti, jos sille osoitetaan "kylätason" tehtäviä. Siis leikkikenttien suunnittelua, puutarhanhoitoa ja vastaavaa. Ei siis mitään oikeasti tärkeää ja isoa. Ihmiset ja poliitikot haluavat hiekkalaatikoita, joilla puuhastella. Miksemme anna niitä heille, jotta ovat tyytyväisiä? Kunhan vastaan ei tule liian suuria haasteita tai ko. elimelle anneta liian suurta (budjetti)valtaa, ei epäpäteväkään toiminta aiheuta liikaa vahinkoa. Ja se pitää "kyläpäälliköt" kiireisinä, jotta eivät haittaa "oikeaa" päätöksentekoa.  :Wink: 

Kuulostaa kyyniseltä, mutta ihmisten identiteetti on usein pienestä kiinni. Ja identiteettitaistelut kannattaa käydä riittävän pienillä hiekkalaatikoilla, koska sellaiset ovat tuhoisia rationaaliselle päätöksenteolle jo kaupunginkin tasolla.

----------


## teme

> Minusta asian ydin on siinä mitä tehtäviä osoitetaan millekin hallinnon tasolle. "Kylätaso" voi toimia ihan hienosti, jos sille osoitetaan "kylätason" tehtäviä. Siis leikkikenttien suunnittelua, puutarhanhoitoa ja vastaavaa. Ei siis mitään oikeasti tärkeää ja isoa. Ihmiset ja poliitikot haluavat hiekkalaatikoita, joilla puuhastella. Miksemme anna niitä heille, jotta ovat tyytyväisiä? Kunhan vastaan ei tule liian suuria haasteita tai ko. elimelle anneta liian suurta (budjetti)valtaa, ei epäpäteväkään toiminta aiheuta liikaa vahinkoa. Ja se pitää "kyläpäälliköt" kiireisinä, jotta eivät haittaa "oikeaa" päätöksentekoa. 
> 
> Kuulostaa kyyniseltä, mutta ihmisten identiteetti on usein pienestä kiinni. Ja identiteettitaistelut kannattaa käydä riittävän pienillä hiekkalaatikoilla, koska sellaiset ovat tuhoisia rationaaliselle päätöksenteolle jo kaupunginkin tasolla.


No jos se on leikkipuistovaltuustosta kiinni niin sen kun. Tuon tyyppisiin ei vaan oikein meinaa löytyä halukkaita, eli haluaako ihmiset ihan oikeasti osallistua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennemmin niin että yhdistyneessä kaupungissa on omat elimet kaupunginosille jotka saavat päättää omista lähiseutua koskevista asioistaan.


No en mä nyt tiedä. Joko ne olisivat Janin ehdottamia leikkipuistovaltuustoja, jotka ovat vaan kuluerä, tai jos niillä olisi oikeasti päätösvaltaa, niin sitten pitäisi olla ökyrikas kunta, koska ei tuollainen kyläkokous kykene lakkauttamaan kylänsä terveysasemaa, kirjastoa, alakoulua tai mitään muutakaan, vaikka tarve olisikin.




> Yhdistyneessä kaupungissa pitää yhteisen valtuuston päättää isoista asoista. Siihen valtuustoon pitää valita ne jotka ovat päteviä päättää yhteisistä asioista eikä siksi että joku on jonkun naapurisetä tai täti.


Samalla perusteella pitäisi eduskuntavaaleissakin olla vain yksi iso, koko Suomen kokoinen vaalipiiri. No, kyllä se mulle sopisi. Vaan ei välttämättä siltarumpupoliitikoille.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samalla perusteella pitäisi eduskuntavaaleissakin olla vain yksi iso, koko Suomen kokoinen vaalipiiri. No, kyllä se mulle sopisi. Vaan ei välttämättä siltarumpupoliitikoille.


Niin voisi vaalipiirijako poistaa, koska netti ja muut sähköiset viestintätavat ovat korvanneet perinteiset tupaillat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No jos se on leikkipuistovaltuustosta kiinni niin sen kun. Tuon tyyppisiin ei vaan oikein meinaa löytyä halukkaita, eli haluaako ihmiset ihan oikeasti osallistua?


Luulen että haluavat. Aina sitä sen verran on innokkaita eläkeläisiä ja vastaavia.




> No en mä nyt tiedä. Joko ne olisivat Janin ehdottamia leikkipuistovaltuustoja, jotka ovat vaan kuluerä, tai jos niillä olisi oikeasti päätösvaltaa, niin sitten pitäisi olla ökyrikas kunta, koska ei tuollainen kyläkokous kykene lakkauttamaan kylänsä terveysasemaa, kirjastoa, alakoulua tai mitään muutakaan, vaikka tarve olisikin.


Kylävaltuustot eivät olisi kuluerä ellei niille makseta tuntuvia palkkioita (pienet palkkiot eivät välttämättä kaada kunnan taloutta) ja ellei niillä ole tuntuvaa budjettivaltaa. Palvelujen lakkauttamisesta huolehtisi luonnollisesti suurkunnan valtuusto, jos tarve sellaisille on lakannut.

----------


## kouvo

> Ylipäänsä mulla tulee tästäkin keskustelusta mieleen lempi-inhokkini: (Koettu) ongelma on että kaupunki on niin iso ettei jokin toimi. Ratkaisuna jaetaan se kylän kokoisiin yksikköihin. Ikäänkuin tuo olisi koskaan toiminut.


Samoilla linjoilla, toki myös niin päin että turha sitä on myöskään liian isoa ylsikköä väkipakolla alkaa synnyttämään. Kai tämä meidän kulttuurimme on vähän sellaista, että kyläpoliitikot nahisisivat keskenään vaikka maailman tappiin, jos ei valtio aina välillä kävisi näyttämässä kaapin paikkaa. Ja tähän tuskin vaikuttaa juurikaan kuntayksiköiden koko.  





> Samalla perusteella pitäisi eduskuntavaaleissakin olla vain yksi iso, koko Suomen kokoinen vaalipiiri. No, kyllä se mulle sopisi. Vaan ei välttämättä siltarumpupoliitikoille.


Henk.koht. en kyllä näe syytä käyttää samoja perusteita vaalipiirijaoissa sekä eduskunnan että kunnanosahuumorivaltuustojen kanssa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> "Kylätaso" voi toimia ihan hienosti, jos sille osoitetaan "kylätason" tehtäviä. Siis leikkikenttien suunnittelua, puutarhanhoitoa ja vastaavaa. Ei siis mitään oikeasti tärkeää ja isoa.


 Eli ovatko siis esim. Keravan ja Kauniaisten kaupunginvaltuustot tällaisia ”leikkipuistovaltuustoja” vai vallitsevan lainsäädännön mukaisia täysivaltaisia kunnanvaltuustoja? (Nimittäin toisaalta ainakin mitä esim. työkavereilta ja muilta tutuilta on kuullut tai nettikeskusteluja seurannut, niin kyllä keravalaiset ja kauniaislaiset tuntuvat olevan pk-seudulla jotakuinkin tyytyväisimpiä asukkaita omien kaupunkiensa identiteetin, kokoluokan ja kuntahallinnon osalta.) 


> Yhdistyneessä kaupungissa pitää yhteisen valtuuston päättää isoista asoista. Siihen valtuustoon pitää valita ne jotka ovat päteviä päättää yhteisistä asioista eikä siksi että joku on jonkun naapurisetä tai täti.


 No juu, onhan se toisaalta niin, että jos pk-seudun kaupungit nyt yhdistettäisiin, niin sittenhän kaikkien kaupunginosien asukkaat pääsisivät äänestämään myös esim. Timo Soinia yhteiseen kaupunginvaltuustoon (mikä taannoisen Tony Halme -ilmiön tapaan voisi tuottaa aikamoisen äänivyöryn lukuisissa seudun lähiöissä idästä länteen). Mutta näinhän demokratia toimisi ja pätevimmät henkilöt valittaisiin vastaamaan tämän ”metropolin” yhteisestä päätöksenteosta (ja todennäköisesti suuri äänestysaluehan suosisi myös erilaisia julkkiksia esim. suhteessa päteviin paikallisiin kaupunginosa-aktiiveihin, mutta tokihan nuo kaikki tuttu-TV:stä-henkilöt, iskelmälaulajat, missit ja ex-urheilijatkin voivat olla hyviä päätöksentekijöitä).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli ovatko siis esim. Keravan ja Kauniaisten kaupunginvaltuustot tällaisia ”leikkipuistovaltuustoja” vai vallitsevan lainsäädännön mukaisia täysivaltaisia kunnanvaltuustoja?


Miksi kysyt? Niiden toimivalta on tietenkin normaali lainsäädännön mukainen kunnan toimivalta. En viitannut kommentillani mihinkään olemassaolevaan instanssiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli ovatko siis esim. Keravan ja Kauniaisten kaupunginvaltuustot tällaisia ”leikkipuistovaltuustoja” vai vallitsevan lainsäädännön mukaisia täysivaltaisia kunnanvaltuustoja? (Nimittäin toisaalta ainakin mitä esim. työkavereilta ja muilta tutuilta on kuullut tai nettikeskusteluja seurannut, niin kyllä keravalaiset ja kauniaislaiset tuntuvat olevan pk-seudulla jotakuinkin tyytyväisimpiä asukkaita omien kaupunkiensa identiteetin, kokoluokan ja kuntahallinnon osalta.)


Keravalaisista en tiedä mutta kauniaislaiset ovat tyytyväisiä siksi että heidän veroäyrinsä on Suomen pienin ja siksi että se on käytännössä suljettu köyhiltä. 




> No juu, onhan se toisaalta niin, että jos pk-seudun kaupungit nyt yhdistettäisiin, niin sittenhän kaikkien kaupunginosien asukkaat pääsisivät äänestämään myös esim. Timo Soinia yhteiseen kaupunginvaltuustoon (mikä taannoisen Tony Halme -ilmiön tapaan voisi tuottaa aikamoisen äänivyöryn lukuisissa seudun lähiöissä idästä länteen). Mutta näinhän demokratia toimisi ja pätevimmät henkilöt valittaisiin vastaamaan tämän ”metropolin” yhteisestä päätöksenteosta (ja todennäköisesti suuri äänestysaluehan suosisi myös erilaisia julkkiksia esim. suhteessa päteviin paikallisiin kaupunginosa-aktiiveihin, mutta tokihan nuo kaikki tuttu-TV:stä-henkilöt, iskelmälaulajat, missit ja ex-urheilijatkin voivat olla hyviä päätöksentekijöitä).


Se on totta että julkkis-ilmiö saattaisi lyödä korville. Onhan Helsingin ja Espoon valtuustoissa julkkista jo nyt, Espoossa  he ovat lähes kaikki Tapiolan alueelta, mutta ääniä ovat keränneet ympäri Espoota. Mutta se pitää muistaa että kellokkaiksi ilman varsinaisia yhteiskunnallisia ansioita tavoittelevat pysynevät toistaiseksi valtuustoista poissa koska siitä ei ole samanlaista taloudellista hyötyä kuin eduskunnassa olemisesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Renne

Helsingin ja Vantaan liitosaikeiden kariuduttua Vantaan valtuustoon, on seuraavaksi siirryttävä toimenpiteisiin toteutettavaksi seuraavalla hallituskaudella, eli toteutettavaksi tulee Helsingin, Vantaan, Espoon ja Kauniaisen pakkoliitos, ja sen lisäksi seutuhallinto, johon kuuluisi mahdollisesti myös Siuntio, Lohja, Karkkila, Mäntsälä ja Porvoo.

Seudulliset joukkoliikenteelliset haasteet liittyvät paikallisiin ja valtakunnallisiin, sekä jokseenkin kansainvälisiin, raideliikennetoteutuksiin. 

- Espoon kaupunkirata, jota jatketaan Lohjalle, jossa varautuen Turkuun, Poriin sekä lentoasemalle johtaviin linjauksiin.

- Espoon metroa jatketaan Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen pintaratana, sekä varaudutaan Kirkkonummen jatkeeseen.

- Helsingin metroa jatketaan pintaratana Ö-sundomiin, sekä varaudutaan Söderkullan jatkeeseen.

- Helsingin metroa laajennetaan aloittamalla toisen metrolinjan rakentaminen välille Kamppi-Pasila, josta jatkot Maunulan ja Viikin suuntiin, varaudutaan haaroittamiseen Meilahdessa, sekä jatketaan metroa Maunulasta Tuusulaan ja Viikistä Tattariin ja esim. Hakunilaan, Kampista jatkohaarat esim. Hernesaareen sekä Laajasaloon. Toinen metrolinja toteutetaan ns. kevytmetrona, tunnelissa kantakapungissa ja pintaratana ulkopuolella.

- Martinlaakson rataa jatketaan Nurmijärvelle. Karkkilan ratayhteys hoitunee rantaradan kautta Lohja-Vihdistä Poriin suuntautuvalla haaralla. Karkkilan paikallisliikenne olisi muutoin mahdollista toteuttaa Martinlaakso-Klaukkala kaupunkiradan kautta, mutta ei tarjoa yhteyttä Poriin.

- Lahden radan varrelle kaavoitetaan Lohjan radan tapaan pääkaupunkiseudun erästä uutta kasvusuuntaa, Mäntsälä ja Vihti aktiivisiksi.

- Lentorata toteutettanee, ja se ei yhdisty vain päärataan vaan myös ELSAan ja HELIin. 

- ELSA ja HELI ovat kaksireittisiä Helsinkiin.
-- ELSA yhdistyy Lohja-Vihdistä Espooseen sekä lentoradalle.
-- HELI yhdistyy Ö-sundomista Tapanilaan sekä Nikkilä-Kerava reittiä lentorataan.

- HELIä jatketaan Porvoosta Kotkan tai Haminan kautta Luumäelle.

- Porkkalanniemen kautta toteutetaan yhteys Tallinnaan ja Rail Balticaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Helsingin ja Vantaan liitosaikeiden kariuduttua Vantaan valtuustoon, on seuraavaksi siirryttävä toimenpiteisiin toteutettavaksi seuraavalla hallituskaudella, eli toteutettavaksi tulee Helsingin, Vantaan, Espoon ja Kauniaisen pakkoliitos, ja sen lisäksi seutuhallinto, johon kuuluisi mahdollisesti myös Siuntio, Lohja, Karkkila, Mäntsälä ja Porvoo.


Eikun kaikki Suomen kunnat pakkoliitetään yhdeksi ainoaksi kunnaksi. So not. Pakkoliitos ei automaattisesti tarkoita kuntien toimintaan parannuksia.

Itse näkisin, että Norjan mallin mukaisesti (fylkeskommun, "lääninkunta") hoidettaisiin esim. joukkoliikenne ja sosiaalipuoli yli kuntarajojen. Nythän esim. AVIELY -keskusten ja kuntien joukkoliikenteen hoito on paikoitellen melko sekavaa. Maakunta lienee tarpeeksi iso alue (mutta ei kuitenkaan liian iso), jotta paikallis- ja lähiliikennebussien koordinointi voisi toimia yhden tahon (tulevaisuudessa tilaaja) alaisuudessa.




> - Espoon kaupunkirata...  Espoon metroa jatketaan Matinkylästä... Helsingin metroa jatketaan... Helsingin metroa laajennetaan aloittamalla toisen metrolinjan rakentaminen... Martinlaakson rataa jatketaan... (Lahden radan varrelle kaavoitetaan...) Lentorata toteutettanee... ELSA ja HELI ovat kaksireittisiä Helsinkiin. ELSA yhdistyy Lohja-Vihdistä Espooseen sekä lentoradalle. HELI yhdistyy Ö-sundomista Tapanilaan sekä Nikkilä-Kerava reittiä lentorataan... HELIä jatketaan Porvoosta... Porkkalanniemen kautta toteutetaan yhteys Tallinnaan...


Mistä rahat, kun ei edes nykyisen rataverkon kunnossapitoon millään tahdo määrärahat riittää?

----------


## JE

Norjasta olisi opittavaa kahdessa asiassa: Ensinnä fylkeskommune-tyyppinen ratkaisu, eli valtiosta erilliset seututason oikeushenkilöt hoitamaan mm. joukkoliikennettä olisivat tarpeen. Toiseksi, jos ja kun esimerkiksi Helsingin seudun kuntia aiotaan laittaa yhteen, pitäisi Oslon mallin mukaan harkita jonkinlaisten kaupunginosaneuvostojen perustamista paikallisista asioista päättämään. Nykyinen tilanne, jossa lähemmäs 600 000 ihmistä edustaa yksi ja sama valtuusto ilman mitään pienempiä yksiköitä, ei mitenkään voi olla lähidemokratian kannalta kestävä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Norjasta olisi opittavaa kahdessa asiassa: Ensinnä fylkeskommune-tyyppinen ratkaisu, eli valtiosta erilliset seututason oikeushenkilöt hoitamaan mm. joukkoliikennettä olisivat tarpeen. Toiseksi, jos ja kun esimerkiksi Helsingin seudun kuntia aiotaan laittaa yhteen, pitäisi Oslon mallin mukaan harkita jonkinlaisten kaupunginosaneuvostojen perustamista paikallisista asioista päättämään. Nykyinen tilanne, jossa lähemmäs 600 000 ihmistä edustaa yksi ja sama valtuusto ilman mitään pienempiä yksiköitä, ei mitenkään voi olla lähidemokratian kannalta kestävä.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Muualla Euroopassa on tämä miljoonakaupunkien hallintojärjestely tullut vastaan jo aika kauan sitten. Ja muualla Euroopassa demokratiallakin on pidemmät perinteet kuin Suomessa. Kahden tason kuntahallinto on ratkaisu.

Minusta on surkuhupaisaa, miten selitetään, että kahden tason kuntahallinto on sekava ja byrokraattinen, joten on parempi, että luodaan läjäpäin erillisiä toisen tason hallintokuvioita, kuten kuntayhtymät ja HSL:n tapaiset seudulliset viranomaiset. Oikeastihan meillä on jo 2-tasoinen kuntahallinto. Mutta sitä toista tasoa ei valita kansanvaltaisesti vaaleilla, vaan se miehitetään pikemminkin _hyvä veli_ -systeemillä. Rahoitus- ja vastuukuviot sekä toimialueet ovat sekavat, ja joitain tarpeellisia toimialueita ei hoideta ollenkaan. Kuten esimerkiksi kaavoituksen alueella. Tapauskohtaisesti perustetaan jotain kolmen virkamiehen seudullisia työryhmiä, kuten Ö-sundomissa. Tulokset eivät vakuuta ja mikä on kuntalaisten valta, kun sitä valtaa ei ole edes valtuutetuilla.

Eli vaaleilla valittavat seutuvaltuusto sekä paikallisvaltuustot. Näiden työnjako on aika lailla itsestäänselvä jo nyt. Järjestelyn yksityiskohdat voidaan ratkaista monella tavalla. Seutuhallinto voi muodostua esim. maakuntaliitosta ja nykyisistä kuntayhtymistä. Paikallisvaltuustot ovat pienemmissä nykykunnissa luontevasti samat kuin nykyvaltuustot, suuremmissa kunnissa päästään luomaan todellista lähidemokratiaa esim. suuralue- tai seurakuntajaon lähtökohdista.

Katsokaapas muuten vaikka seuraava: http://www.metropoliseura.fi/content...oli_101001.pdf

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli vaaleilla valittavat seutuvaltuusto sekä paikallisvaltuustot. Näiden työnjako on aika lailla itsestäänselvä jo nyt. Järjestelyn yksityiskohdat voidaan ratkaista monella tavalla. Seutuhallinto voi muodostua esim. maakuntaliitosta ja nykyisistä kuntayhtymistä. Paikallisvaltuustot ovat pienemmissä nykykunnissa luontevasti samat kuin nykyvaltuustot, suuremmissa kunnissa päästään luomaan todellista lähidemokratiaa esim. suuralue- tai seurakuntajaon lähtökohdista.


Tuollainen malli on varmaan monen mielestä ihanteellinen, ja sitä ovat ehdottaneet monet muutkin, mutta millaiset mahdollisuudet katsoisit olevan olemassa että se menisi läpi eduskunnassa esim? 

Ratkaisematta olisivat sellaiset seikat kuten että miten veroja kerättäisiin jatkossa, olisiko kaikilla seudun "kunnilla" sama veroäyri vai olisiko jokin yhteinen potti johon kaikki keräävät ja toinen potti joka jää kunnalle? Kuvitteletko että kauniaislaiset esim suostuisivat nostamaan veroäyrinsä Helsingin tasolle? 

Miten luulet niissä kunnissa  jotka ovat jo nyt yhdistyneet, suhtautuvan tähän ajatukseen, kun huomaavat että se yhdistyminen oli turhaa, olisi pitänyt odottaa tätä toista vaihtoehtoa mutta on liian myöhäistä nyt? Kuitenkin jokainen tietää että tämä ratkaisu palvelisi ensisijaisesti vain Helsingin seutua ja mahdollisesti Tampereen, Turun ja Oulun, mutta ei juuri muita. Se kateus, se kateus ...!

Mainitsit myös seurakunnat. Varmasti tarkoitit vain seurakuntien maantieteellisia rajoja etkä sitä että kirkon muuten pitäsi sekaantua kunnalliseen päätöksentekoon. Meillähän on muuten kaksi valtionkirkkoa ja toisen sisällä lisäksi kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla jako suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiin seurakuntiiin ja niiden rajat ja hiippakuntarajatkin menevät iloisesti ristiin.

Miten esim energian jakelu hoidettaisiin jos yhdellä saman suuryksikön alueella on kaksi operaattoria joilla on historiallisista syistä alueellinen monopoli , joista toisen omistaa kaupunki ja toinen yksityinen? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Miten esim energian jakelu hoidettaisiin jos yhdellä saman suuryksikön alueella on kaksi operaattoria joilla on historiallisista syistä alueellinen monopoli , joista toisen omistaa kaupunki ja toinen yksityinen?


Yksityiskuluttajalle sähköä toimittavan siirtoverkon omistaa paikallinen monopoliyhtiö, oli se sitten kunnallinen tai yksityinen. Kuntaliitoksen myötä tilanne ei kuluttajan näkökulmasta muutu, koska eri entisten kuntien tai yksityiset yhtiöt eivät yhdisty. Jos haluaa vaihtaa sähköntoimittajaa, niin ainoa tapa vaihtaa yhtiötä on muuttaa kunnan sisällä sellaiselle alueelle, jossa on eri yhtiö. Sähköä ei ole pakko ostaa oman kunnan alueen yhtiöltä, vaan sen voi kilpailuttaa. Olisikohan niin, että ei edes kunnat välttämättä osta sähköä omistamaltaan yhtiöltään?

----------


## petteri

> Miten esim energian jakelu hoidettaisiin jos yhdellä saman suuryksikön alueella on kaksi operaattoria joilla on historiallisista syistä alueellinen monopoli , joista toisen omistaa kaupunki ja toinen yksityinen?


Esimerkiksi kansallistamalla kaukolämpöputket ja sähkönjakeluverkko. Yksityisille yrityksille eivät minusta monopolit kuulu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuollainen malli on varmaan monen mielestä ihanteellinen, ja sitä ovat ehdottaneet monet muutkin, mutta millaiset mahdollisuudet katsoisit olevan olemassa että se menisi läpi eduskunnassa esim?


Minun tulkintani käydystä keskustelusta on, että aika moni puhuu 2-tasoisen mallin puolesta, mutta on vaikea sanoa sitä selvästi ja monet käytännön asiat arveluttavat, kuten sinuakin viestissäsi. Tärkeimmillä puolueilla näyttää minusta olevan aika yhtenevät käsitykset jo. Siihen lienevät johtaneet tehdyt selvitykset ja käytännön ratkaisujen pohtiminen. Kaupunkilaiset voivat olla eri mieltä, mutta harva heistä on tutustunut kaikkeen siihen, mitä on esitelty virkamiehille ja valtuutetuille.




> Ratkaisematta olisivat sellaiset seikat kuten että miten veroja kerättäisiin jatkossa, olisiko kaikilla seudun "kunnilla" sama veroäyri vai olisiko jokin yhteinen potti johon kaikki keräävät ja toinen potti joka jää kunnalle? Kuvitteletko että kauniaislaiset esim suostuisivat nostamaan veroäyrinsä Helsingin tasolle?


Olet aivan oikeassa, monta asiaa on ratkaisematta. Ja pysyykin, jos ratkaisuja ei ryhdytä suunnittelemaan ja valitsemaan. Mutta tähän astihan on oltu kovin alussa, kun on kiistelty oikeastaan siitä, tehdäänkö jotain vai ollaanko tekemättä.

Verotukseen on monta mahdollisuutta, kuten että jokaisella paikallisvaltuustolla on verotusoikeus (silloin Kauniaisillakin säilyy verotusoikeus), mutta ne sitten tilittävät seutuvaltuuston käyttöön osan veroistaan. Verotuksen peruste voi kuitenkin olla niin, että on paikallinen ja seudullinen veron osa, jolloin paikallisvaltuustolla on mahdollisuus elää niukasti tai leveästi.




> Miten luulet niissä kunnissa  jotka ovat jo nyt yhdistyneet, suhtautuvan tähän ajatukseen, kun huomaavat että se yhdistyminen oli turhaa, olisi pitänyt odottaa tätä toista vaihtoehtoa mutta on liian myöhäistä nyt? Kuitenkin jokainen tietää että tämä ratkaisu palvelisi ensisijaisesti vain Helsingin seutua ja mahdollisesti Tampereen, Turun ja Oulun, mutta ei juuri muita. Se kateus, se kateus ...!


Johan on kokeiltu Kainuun mallia Kainuussa, eli on liitoskunnilla ollut tiedossa, että muutakin mietitään. Helsingin seudulla ja suurimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla tilanne on kuitenkin erilainen kuin esim. Kainuussa. Hesan seudulla pinta-alat ovat pieniä mutta väestömäärät suuria. Tasojaon tarve syntyy siis runsaasta väestöstä. Kainuussa se syntyy pikemminkin alueiden laajuudesta.




> Mainitsit myös seurakunnat. Varmasti tarkoitit vain seurakuntien maantieteellisia rajoja etkä sitä että kirkon muuten pitäsi sekaantua kunnalliseen päätöksentekoon. Meillähän on muuten kaksi valtionkirkkoa ja toisen sisällä lisäksi kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla jako suomen- ja ruotsinkielisiin seurakuntiiin ja niiden rajat ja hiippakuntarajatkin menevät iloisesti ristiin.


Juu, ihan vain esimerkkinä aluejaosta. Suomen kuntalaitoshan on syntynyt seurakunnista, joten seurakunnilla on edelleen ihan selkeä logiikka. Mutta hengellinen ja maallinen valta pysyköön erillään jatkossakin, vaikka seurakuntarajoista mallia otettaisiinkin.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan rajoja voisi hieman tarkastella Helsingin hyväksi, mutta muuten olen päätynyt olemaan kannattamatta kaupunkien yhdistämistä. Sen sijaan pitäisi perustaa metropolivaltuusto huolehtimaan mm. kaavoituksesta, liikenteestä ja palveluista. Lisää yhteistyötä siis, esim. kuntarajat ylittävää palveluiden käyttöä, kuten nyt on mm. kirjastojen tapauksessa.

----------


## aki

> Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan rajoja voisi hieman tarkastella Helsingin hyväksi, mutta muuten olen päätynyt olemaan kannattamatta kaupunkien yhdistämistä.


Vantaalla ainakin Länsimäki ja Rajakylä olisi luonnollisinta liittää Helsinkiin, nythän bussit vaihtavat kaupunkia kolmeen kertaan hyvin lyhyellä matkalla kun ajetaan Jakomäen kautta.

----------


## Renne

Totta kyllä, Rajakylän ja Länsimäen tapaiset alueet ovat hyviä pieniä esimerkkejä.

Itse tarkoitin hieman suurempaa annexiota, ei sitten tarvitsisi yhdistymistä jahkata välttämättä enää koskaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Mitä mieltä olette Uudenmaan kuntien yhdistämisestä?

Onko nämä selvitysmiehen vaihtoehdot ainoat laadulliset ratkaisut?
http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Pajunen+Hel...a1362450967175

Mielestäni ei. Helsinki, Espoo, Grano ja Vantaa tulisi yhdistää yhteen Kirkkonummen Sipoon, Keravan ja puolikkaan Tuusulan kanssa. Loput alueet voisi muodostaa 2 tai 3 kuntaa (ehkä kaksi, ja Vihti voisi liittyä Lohjaan).

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta Helsinki, Espoo, Kauniainen ja Vantaa pitäisi yhdistää. Ei muita tarvitsisi siihen liittää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minusta Helsinki, Espoo, Kauniainen ja Vantaa pitäisi yhdistää. Ei muita tarvitsisi siihen liittää.


Lisäksi Kerava ja Tuusulan eteläosat, sekä Järvenpää ja Tuusulan pohjoisosat.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä Helsinki + Vantaa tarvitsee Lentokentän pohjoispuolen Hyrylään asti.

----------


## hezec

En väitä asiasta sen enempää tietäväni, mutta minulla on ollut mielessä tällainen malli:

Yhdistellään, mutta ennen kaikkea pilkotaan kuntia niin, että jokaisessa asuu 50 000  150 000 ihmistä. Helsingin seudulla siis noin tusina. Näille vastuu kaikesta oikeasti paikallisesta, kuten peruskouluista, puistoista ja katujen kunnossapidosta. Kaikki oikeasti seudullinen, kuten kaavoitus ja liikennesuunnittelu sekä erikoissairaanhoito taas olisi keskitetysti hallinnoitua.

Jos välttämättä halutaan, tuo suurempi yksikkö voisi sitten olla "kunta" ja pienemmät vaikka "paikallishallintoalueita". Minusta vain tuntuu hieman hölmöltä, että muualla pikkukuntia yhdistellään, jotta saadaan tarpeeksi väestöpohjaa palveluille, mutta täällä, missä sitä on jo tarpeeksi, halutaan luoda yksi megakunta, jossa asuisi viidesosa koko Suomen väestöstä. Pienemmillä yksiköillä tulisi myös paremmin huomioitua se, että (esimerkiksi) Kamppi, Kontula ja Karhusaari ovat aika erilaisia ympäristöjä. Varsinkin liikenneasioissa ollaan onneksi menossa seutuhallintoon päin muutenkin.

Minua mietityttää, onko tässä ideassa joku selkeä epäkohta, jonka takia se olisi toteuttamiskelvoton. En toki todellakaan odota sen tapahtuvan.

----------


## Knightrider

Itse olen yleisesti kuntaliitoksia vastaan, mutta Kauniainen ja Espoo voitaisiin yhdistää Kauniaisten pinta-alan, asukasmäärien ja palvelukirjon heikkouden vuoksi. Helsinki, Espoo, Sipoo ja Vantaa ovat jo niin suuria, erillisiä kokonaisuuksia, etten näe niiden liittämistä tarpeellisena - jos samassa kaupungissa on liikaa asukkaita, ei heidän tarpeitaan välttämättä oteta tarpeeksi huomioon ja palveluita saatetaan keskittää liiaksi. Kerava ja Järvenpääkään eivät ole ymmärtääkseni katuneet päätöksiään erota Tuusulasta, ja toimivat mielestäni hyvin myös omina kaupunkeinaan erossa maalaiskuntatyyppisestä Tuusulasta, joka on muutenkin niin hajanainen, ettei yhdistämisessä olisi järkeä. Korson mahdollisuudesta erota Vantaasta on myös jupistu, mutten ota siihen kantaa, kun en ole enempää perehtynyt.

Kaupungissa on hyvä olla yksi ydinkeskusta, johon sijoittuisivat hallinnolliset palvelut. Tämä on Helsingissä aivan selkiö ja Vantaalla Tikkurilasta on muodostumassa selvä keskus koko kaupungille. Espoossa on kunnan jättimäisestä koosta johtuen useita aluekeskuksia, joista yksi on valittu viralliseksi keskukseksi, joka onkin ainoa kaukojunien pysähtymispaikka sekä kahden HKI-Vantaalle lähtevän bussireitin lähtöpisteet. Espoon keskus on myöskin nimensä mukaisesti aika lähellä Espoon maantieteellistä keskipistettä, joten se soveltuu virkaansa näillä näkymin. Myös Keravasta ja Järvenpäästä löytyy aseman ympäristöstä tiivistä keskustaa. Kauniaisten aseman ympärille ei kuitenkaan mielestäni muodostunut hyviä kaupallisia, hallinnollisia ja kunnallisia palveluita tarjoava keskus, jonka vuoksi näen liitoksen Espooseen tärkeänä. Kauniaisten palveluita voisi keskittää Espoon keskukseen, sillä junamatka on vain maltilliset 6 minuuttia - neliraiteistamisen jälkeen 3 min.

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä paras ratkaisu olisi että Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa säilyisivät itsenäisinä, mutta näillä olisi kuitenkin yhtenäinen metropolihallinto joka vastaisi koko alueen suurista linjoista, kuten maankäytöstä -ja kaavoituksesta. Sitten olisi jokaisen kunnan oma aluehallinto joka vastaisi mm. Perusterveydenhuollosta ja sivistystoimesta, kuten tähänkin asti.  Erikois-sairaanhoito, joukkoliikenne, jäte -ja vesihuolto hoidetaan jo nyt kuntien yhteistyönä. Kerava on ilmoittanut haluavansa mieluummin yhdistyä Pohjoisen suuntaan (Järvenpää,Tuusula). Kauniainen on pieni kaupunki ison sisällä joten se voisi aivan hyvin olla osa Espoota. Muiden kuntien, kuten Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Sipoo ym. yhteistyötä pitäisi tietysti myös lisätä, ja jonkinlainen yhtenäinen seutuhallinto olisi myös näillä pienemmillä kunnilla hyvä olla. Itse kuitenkin näen varsinaisena metropolialueena vain Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Yhdistellään, mutta ennen kaikkea pilkotaan kuntia niin, että jokaisessa asuu 50 000  150 000 ihmistä. Helsingin seudulla siis noin tusina. Näille vastuu kaikesta oikeasti paikallisesta, kuten peruskouluista, puistoista ja katujen kunnossapidosta. Kaikki oikeasti seudullinen, kuten kaavoitus ja liikennesuunnittelu sekä erikoissairaanhoito taas olisi keskitetysti hallinnoitua.


Ainakin näin on asiat melkeinpä kaikkialla muualla Euroopassa hoidettu. Sen verran olen vaihtelua havainnut, että monin paikoin ydinkaupunki on muita osakuntia selvästi suurempi, osassa suurkaupungeista taas on selvästi jossain kohtaa historiaa tehty kunnon uusjako ja jaettu koko kaupunkiseutu samankokoisiin osiin.

Minunkin mielestä juuri näin olisi tehtävä: kaikki muut mallit ovat selvästi huonompia. Poliitikot tietysti miettivät asiaa siltäkin kannalta, minkä he ajattelevat olevan ylipäätään mahdollista ajaa läpi. Se varmaan selittää, miksi tällä mallilla ei näytä olevan niin paljon kannatusta.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä Kerava on vielä metropolialuetta, ja kaupunkirakenteellisesti hyvin kiinni Vantaassa ja Helsingissä. Keravalta menee lähijunalla nopeimmillaan vain hieman reilu sen mitä Itäkeskuksesta menee steissille.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsinki, Espoo, Sipoo ja Vantaa ovat jo niin suuria, erillisiä kokonaisuuksia, etten näe niiden liittämistä tarpeellisena - jos samassa kaupungissa on liikaa asukkaita, ei heidän tarpeitaan välttämättä oteta tarpeeksi huomioon ja palveluita saatetaan keskittää liiaksi.


Helsinki, Espoo, Sipoo ja Vantaa eivät ole mitenkään järjellisiä kokonaisuuksia. Helsinki on vajaa, kun taas Espoolla, Vantaalla ja Sipoolla ei ole oikein mitään yhtenäistä nimittäjää. Paitsi Helsinki.





> Kerava ja Järvenpääkään eivät ole ymmärtääkseni katuneet päätöksiään erota Tuusulasta, ja toimivat mielestäni hyvin myös omina kaupunkeinaan erossa maalaiskuntatyyppisestä Tuusulasta, joka on muutenkin niin hajanainen, ettei yhdistämisessä olisi järkeä.


Olikos se vuonna 2005, kun Hesarissa oli aika iso juttu uudesta 100'000 asukkaan Suur-Tuusulasta. Juttu jäi mieleeni ja etenkin Hyrylän ja Ristikydön kaavoittamisen myötä hanke tulee uudestaan ajankohtaiseksi. Liittäisin kuitenkin joukkoon Nikkilän, mikä sinänsä olisi ironista, sillä aikanaanhan Tuusula irtaantui nimenomaan Sipoosta aluksi omaksi kappelikseen, sittemmin itselliseksi pitäjäksi. Nikkilän ruotsinkielinen yhteisö yhdessä Etelä-Tuusulan ruotsinkielisen yhteisön kanssa riittäisi todennäköisesti turvaamaan kaksikieliset palvelut koko suurkaupungille.

Suur-Tuusulan keskus olisi luontevinmmin Kerava, sillä sinne olisi kaikista Suur-Tuusulan taajamista vaihdoton yhteys: Jokelasta ja Järvenpäästä sekä Nikkilästä toivottavasti jo lähitulevaisuudessa juna, Hyrylästä mahdollisesti jopa ratikka.

Suur-Tuusula jakaantuisi edelleen taajamista muodostuviin paikallishallintoalueisiin, eli Kerava, Järvenpää, Jokela, Hyrylä ja Nikkilä, jotka järjestäisivät peruspalvelut keskushallinnon tuella (tähän on olemassa erilaisia malleja, mut ei mennä nyt siihen, kun tämä ei ole Kunnallisfoorumi).




> Kaupungissa on hyvä olla yksi ydinkeskusta, johon sijoittuisivat hallinnolliset palvelut. Tämä on Helsingissä aivan selkiö ja Vantaalla Tikkurilasta on muodostumassa selvä keskus koko kaupungille. Espoossa on kunnan jättimäisestä koosta johtuen useita aluekeskuksia, joista yksi on valittu viralliseksi keskukseksi, joka onkin ainoa kaukojunien pysähtymispaikka sekä kahden HKI-Vantaalle lähtevän bussireitin lähtöpisteet. Espoon keskus on myöskin nimensä mukaisesti aika lähellä Espoon maantieteellistä keskipistettä, joten se soveltuu virkaansa näillä näkymin. Myös Keravasta ja Järvenpäästä löytyy aseman ympäristöstä tiivistä keskustaa. Kauniaisten aseman ympärille ei kuitenkaan mielestäni muodostunut hyviä kaupallisia, hallinnollisia ja kunnallisia palveluita tarjoava keskus, jonka vuoksi näen liitoksen Espooseen tärkeänä. Kauniaisten palveluita voisi keskittää Espoon keskukseen, sillä junamatka on vain maltilliset 6 minuuttia - neliraiteistamisen jälkeen 3 min.


Kaupungissa on hyvä olla yksi ydinkeskusta, ja Espoon ja Vantaan ydinkeskusta onkin Stadi. Kuitenkin monikeskuksisessa metropolissa tarvitaan myös vahvoja paikalliskeskuksia, ja siksi olisi perusteltua muodostaa yksi yhteinen metropolihallinto ja pilkkoa nykyiset kunnat sopivan kokoisiksi kokonaisuuksiksi, käyttäen vaikkapa suuralueita/peruspiirejä pohjana:
*Helsinki* > Vironniemi, Ullanlinna, Kampinmalmi, Taka-Töölö, Lauttasaari, Reijola, Munkkiniemi, Haaga, Pitäjänmäki, Kaarela, Kallio, Alppiharju, Vallila, Pasila, Vanhakaupunki, Maunula, Länsi-Pakila, Oulunkylä, Itä-Pakila, Latokartano, Pukinmäki, Malmi, Suutarila, Puistola, Jakomäki, Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Laajasalo, Vartiokylä, Myllypuro, Mellunkylä, Vuosaari, Östersundom (vaihtoehtoisesti voisi käyttää suurpiirejä tai niistä muokattua suurempirakeista aluejakoa, joilla Helsinki jaettaisiin n. 510 piiriin)*Espoo+Grani* > Pohjois-Espoo, Espoonlahti, Kauklahti, Leppävaara, Matinkylä, Tapiola, Grankulla ja Vanha-Espoo (vaihtoehtoisesti Vanhan-Espoon, Pohjois-Espoon ja Kauklahden voisi "yhdistää" tynkä-Espooksi)*Vantaa* > Kivistö, Myyrmäki, Aviapolis, Koivukylä, Tikkurila, Korso, Hakunila (vaihtoehtoisesti Kivistö ja Myyrmäki yhteen, Korso, Koivukylä ja Tikkurila yhteen sekä Hakunila muodostamaan vaikkapa Östersundomin kanssa yhden kokonaisuuden).

----------


## Knightrider

> Helsinki, Espoo, Sipoo ja Vantaa eivät ole mitenkään järjellisiä kokonaisuuksia. Helsinki on vajaa, kun taas Espoolla, Vantaalla ja Sipoolla ei ole oikein mitään yhtenäistä nimittäjää. Paitsi Helsinki.


 Mitäköhän tarkoittaa vajaa? Väljästä ja hajanaisesta kapungista tulee entistä väljempi ja hajanaisempi, jos se yhdistetään muihin kaupunkeihin suotta. Helsingillä on jo tarpeeksi asukkaita, pinta-alaa ja tiivistämismahdollisuuksia omaksi kaupungikseen. Espoo on jo Suomen 2. suurin asukasluvultaan, ja sekin jo nyt jättimäinen hallita. Espoosta, Vantaalta, Helsingiltä ja Sipoolta löytyvät jo nyt kaikki tarvittavat omat palvelunsa sekä kehittämishankkeensa, ja ne ovat maantieteellisesti erossa toisistaan.



> Olikos se vuonna 2005, kun Hesarissa oli aika iso juttu uudesta 100'000 asukkaan Suur-Tuusulasta. Juttu jäi mieleeni ja etenkin Hyrylän ja Ristikydön kaavoittamisen myötä hanke tulee uudestaan ajankohtaiseksi. Liittäisin kuitenkin joukkoon Nikkilän, mikä sinänsä olisi ironista, sillä aikanaanhan Tuusula irtaantui nimenomaan Sipoosta aluksi omaksi kappelikseen, sittemmin itselliseksi pitäjäksi. Nikkilän ruotsinkielinen yhteisö yhdessä Etelä-Tuusulan ruotsinkielisen yhteisön kanssa riittäisi todennäköisesti turvaamaan kaksikieliset palvelut koko suurkaupungille.


Viimeksi juttua Suur-Tuusulasta oli pari päivää sitten Hesarissa, jossa todettiin hankkeen olevan floppi. Pääaiheena oli, että Hyrylä haluaa oman nimensä takaisin, eikä halua käyttää Tuusulan nimeä. Tuusulan ja Sipoon yhteinen raja-alue on todella kapea, eikä kunnilla ole paljoakaan yhteistyötä. Hyrylän ja Nikkilän välillä liikkuminen julkisilla on yhtä hankalaa, kuin liikkuminen suoraan vaikka Stadiin asti, eikä nikkiläläiset varmastikaan riemastuisi kunnallisien ja hallinnollisien palveluiden yhdistämisestä eli siirtymisestä Hyrylään.



> Suur-Tuusulan keskus olisi luontevinmmin Kerava, sillä sinne olisi kaikista Suur-Tuusulan taajamista vaihdoton yhteys: Jokelasta ja Järvenpäästä sekä Nikkilästä toivottavasti jo lähitulevaisuudessa juna, Hyrylästä mahdollisesti jopa ratikka.


Sehän on vain pieni sivuseikka, että Kerava ei nimenomaan halua Tuusulaan, vaan erosi siitä? Kerava on muutenkin erillään Tuusulasta sekä liikenteellisesti että maantieteellisesti (erilliset keskukset kaukana toisistaan).



> Suur-Tuusula jakaantuisi edelleen taajamista muodostuviin paikallishallintoalueisiin, eli Kerava, Järvenpää, Jokela, Hyrylä ja Nikkilä, jotka järjestäisivät peruspalvelut keskushallinnon tuella (tähän on olemassa erilaisia malleja, mut ei mennä nyt siihen, kun tämä ei ole Kunnallisfoorumi).


Alue olisi liian laaja, haja-asutettu ja erilliset keskukset ja erityyppiset rakenteet eivät sovellu yhteen. En näkisi tästä olevan hyötyä kenellekään.



> Kaupungissa on hyvä olla yksi ydinkeskusta, ja Espoon ja Vantaan ydinkeskusta onkin Stadi.


Minkä perusteella? Täikammalla pitää alkaa erottelemaan syitä tai palveluheikkouksia, joita on haettava Stadista, eikä voi järjestää mm. Tiksissä. Tunnen useita vantaa- ja espoolaisia, jotka eivät käy Stadissa koskaan asiointitarkoituksissa, koska kaikki tarvittava löytyy heidän kotikaupungistaan.


> Kuitenkin monikeskuksisessa metropolissa tarvitaan myös vahvoja paikalliskeskuksia, ja siksi olisi perusteltua muodostaa yksi yhteinen metropolihallinto ja pilkkoa nykyiset kunnat sopivan kokoisiksi kokonaisuuksiksi, käyttäen vaikkapa suuralueita/peruspiirejä pohjana:*....*


Kyse ei ole mistään tiiviisti täyteen ahdetusta metropolista, vaan erillisistä kapungeista, joiden väliltä löytyy enemmän merta ja peltoa kuin asutusta. Kaikilla kunnilla on omat investointikohteensa, imagonsa, kaavoituksensa ja kaupunkirakenteensa. Liikenneverkko on poikkeus, joka vahvistaa säännön - se on yhteinen, sen vuoksi HSL on ollut kaikille käypä ratkaisu joukkoliikennepalveluiden järjestämisen osalta. Kaikilta löytyy palvelut, ja kaupunkien palvelutaso onkin mielestäni sillä tasolla, etteivät ne täydentäisi toisiaan - hallintoalueesta tulisi liian laaja sekä pinta-alaltaan, että asukasluvultaan.

Mainittakoon vielä, että haluaisin kuntaliitoksista kansanäänestyksen - tämä asia kun koskee jokaista asukasta, päätöstä ei voi tehdä moraalini mukaan kuuntelematta asukkaita.

----------


## sub

Jos ei sote-uudistusta saada raiteilleen on kuntakikkailu varsin näennäistä puuhastelua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsinki, Espoo, Sipoo ja Vantaa eivät ole mitenkään järjellisiä kokonaisuuksia. Helsinki on vajaa, kun taas Espoolla, Vantaalla ja Sipoolla ei ole oikein mitään yhtenäistä nimittäjää. Paitsi Helsinki.


Riippuu vähän mistä kokonaisuudesta puhutaan. Helsingissä on jo tällä hetkellä ongelma, että se on liian iso. Jos meillä olisi metropolivaltuusto ja kaupunginosavaltuustot, kaupunginosavaltuustot nuijisivat läpi paljon enemmän pyöräteiden ja raitioteiden parannuksia kuin nykyinen Helsingin valtuusto, johon lähiöt äänestävät autopuolueen edustuksen torppaamaan nämä kaikki ja itkemään parkkipaikoista, joita ainakin osassa kantakaupunkia ei haluttaisi yhtään lisää ja entisiäkin pois. Lopuissakin prioriteetit luultavasti asettuisivat eri tavalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitäköhän tarkoittaa vajaa? Väljästä ja hajanaisesta kapungista tulee entistä väljempi ja hajanaisempi, jos se yhdistetään muihin kaupunkeihin suotta. Helsingillä on jo tarpeeksi asukkaita, pinta-alaa ja tiivistämismahdollisuuksia omaksi kaupungikseen. Espoo on jo Suomen 2. suurin asukasluvultaan, ja sekin jo nyt jättimäinen hallita. Espoosta, Vantaalta, Helsingiltä ja Sipoolta löytyvät jo nyt kaikki tarvittavat omat palvelunsa sekä kehittämishankkeensa, ja ne ovat maantieteellisesti erossa toisistaan.


Vajaalla tarkoitan sitä, että kun kaupunki kasvoi, kuntaliitoksia tehtiin sitä mukaa  kunnes tilanne jäädytettiin vuoden 1946 rajoihin. Helsinki faktuaalisesti kasvoi, mutta hallinnollisesti maalaiskunnan ja Espoon pitäjän puolelle, kunnes nämä vakinaistettiin aluksi kauppaloiksi ja sitten kaupungeiksi. Mitä tulee palveluihin, ne kannattaa järjestää kahdella levelillä: metropolihallintoon pitää siirtää ne tehtävät, jotka kannattaa hoitaa metropolitasolla (ja sulauttaa mielellään myös HSL osaksi sitä) ja paikallistasolla ne tehtävät, jotka kannattaa hoitaa paikallistasolla. Tällä hetkellä nykyiset kunant eivät tee oikein kumpaakaan, paitsi Grani, joka on aika lailla sopivan kokoinen lähikunta.

Sipoon pitäisin erillään Helsingistä.




> Viimeksi juttua Suur-Tuusulasta oli pari päivää sitten Hesarissa, jossa todettiin hankkeen olevan floppi. Pääaiheena oli, että Hyrylä haluaa oman nimensä takaisin, eikä halua käyttää Tuusulan nimeä.


Luin artikkelin, mutta en mielestäni nähnyt mitään juttua Suur-Tuusulasta. Hanke tosiaan on floppi, kun ei ikinä ole edennyt ideaa pidemmälle.  :Smile: 




> Tuusulan ja Sipoon yhteinen raja-alue on todella kapea, eikä kunnilla ole paljoakaan yhteistyötä. Hyrylän ja Nikkilän välillä liikkuminen julkisilla on yhtä hankalaa, kuin liikkuminen suoraan vaikka Stadiin asti, eikä nikkiläläiset varmastikaan riemastuisi kunnallisien ja hallinnollisien palveluiden yhdistämisestä eli siirtymisestä Hyrylään.


Suur-Tuusula koostuisi nykyisistä Tuusulasta, Järvenpäästä, Keravasta ja Sipoon pohjoisosista. On herttaisen yhdentekevää, millainen Tuusulan ja Sipoon yhteinen raja-alue on. Jos luit mun viestini kunnolla, ehdotin Suur-Tuusulan kuntakeskuksen olevan Keravalla, joka on Helsinkiä lähin, kaupunkimainen taajama, johon on kaikista aluekeskuksista (Jokela, Järvenpää, Hyrylä ja Nikkilä) hyvät kulkuyhteydet. Ja jokaiselle noista taajamista  mukaanlukien itsellisille Hyrylälle, Jokelalle ja Nikkilälle  jätettäisiin valtuudet päättää _omista_ asioistaan. Yhteisistä asioisista päätettäisiin yleistuusulalaisella tasolla.




> Sehän on vain pieni sivuseikka, että Kerava ei nimenomaan halua Tuusulaan, vaan erosi siitä? Kerava on muutenkin erillään Tuusulasta sekä liikenteellisesti että maantieteellisesti (erilliset keskukset kaukana toisistaan).


Kuvittele Kerava ja Järvenpää osaksi Tuusulaa ja Ristikytö sekä Hyrylän varuskunta-alue rakennetuiksi. Huomaatko, miten yhtenäisen kokonaisuuden ne muodostavat? Selkeästi yhtenäisemmän kuin esimerkiksi Vantaa tai Espoo. Ainoastaan Jokela on selvästi erillään muista, mutta niinhän se on nytkin  osana Tuusula-nimistä kuntaa.




> Alue olisi liian laaja, haja-asutettu ja erilliset keskukset ja erityyppiset rakenteet eivät sovellu yhteen. En näkisi tästä olevan hyötyä kenellekään.


Kuulostaa Espoolta ja Vantaalta.  :Wink: 




> Minkä perusteella? Täikammalla pitää alkaa erottelemaan syitä tai palveluheikkouksia, joita on haettava Stadista, eikä voi järjestää mm. Tiksissä.


 Typologioiden perusteella.
Vantaalla on kaksi keskusta, Tiksi ja Myrtsi, eikä kumpikaan ole mitenkään urbaaneja kaupunkikeskustoja. Pikemminkin Myrtsi on yli-iso lähiön lähipalvelukeskus ja Tiksi puolestaan kauppalan keskusta. Kokoluokassa paljon pienemmillä kaupungeilla on selvempiä kaupunkikeskustoja, esimerkiksi Hyvinkään kokoisella Vaasalla.




> Tunnen useita vantaa- ja espoolaisia, jotka eivät käy Stadissa koskaan asiointitarkoituksissa, koska kaikki tarvittava löytyy heidän kotikaupungistaan.


Jos lähiöstä löytyy kaikki, niin silloinhan se on ideaalisti toimiva lähiö. Mut ei se esikaupunkia vielä kaupungiksi tee. No, Leppävaarassa on jo vähän yritystä.

Kun espoolainen, vantaalainen tai itähelsinkiläinen sanoo lähtevänsä "keskustaan" tai "kaupungille", niin milloin hän silloin menee?




> Kyse ei ole mistään tiiviisti täyteen ahdetusta metropolista, vaan erillisistä kapungeista, joiden väliltä löytyy enemmän merta ja peltoa kuin asutusta.


Niinhän ne espoolaiset väittää. Johdonmukaisuuden nimissä ehdotan, että Kuliksen sillan itäpuolinen Helsinki irrotetaan omaksi kaupungikseen ja liitetään yhteen Etelä-Sipoon kanssa.




> Riippuu vähän mistä kokonaisuudesta puhutaan. Helsingissä on jo tällä hetkellä ongelma, että se on liian iso. Jos meillä olisi metropolivaltuusto ja kaupunginosavaltuustot, kaupunginosavaltuustot nuijisivat läpi paljon enemmän pyöräteiden ja raitioteiden parannuksia kuin nykyinen Helsingin valtuusto, johon lähiöt äänestävät autopuolueen edustuksen torppaamaan nämä kaikki ja itkemään parkkipaikoista, joita ainakin osassa kantakaupunkia ei haluttaisi yhtään lisää ja entisiäkin pois. Lopuissakin prioriteetit luultavasti asettuisivat eri tavalla.


No näin juuri, ja siksi olisinkin pirstomassa nykyiset kunnat pieniksi palasiksi, joista kukin muodostaisi järjellisen kokonaisuuden. Voi olla, että Helsingin osalta täytyisi piirtää kokonaan uudet rajat, Espoon ja Vantaan osalta rajat on jo piirretty.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kerava on muutenkin erillään Tuusulasta sekä liikenteellisesti että maantieteellisesti (erilliset keskukset kaukana toisistaan).


Oletko edes tosissasi, vai etkö vain ole ikinä vilkaissut karttaan? Hyrylästä on viitisen kilometriä Keravan keskustaan. Tuolla logiikalla Espoon jokaisen aluekeskuksen kuuluisi olla oma kaupunkinsa, onhan esimerkiksi Leppävaarasta Espoonlahteen pitkälti toistakymmentä kilometriä.

----------


## petteri

Minusta Helsingin seudun jako 20000-60000 asukkaan peruskuntiin on yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta se edellyttäisi uudenlaista hallintomallia ja peruskuntien tehtävien merkittävää tarkentamista. 

Tuollaisessa rakenteessa noiden peruskuntien yläpuolella olisi syytä olla metropolihallinto, joka vastaisi mm. kaavoituksesta, isommista liikenneinvestoinneista, joukkoliikenteestä, verotuksesta (koko alueella sama veroäyri ja kiinteistövero) sekä sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluista. Metropolihallinnolla olisi myös valtuusto, joka valittaisiin vaaleilla.

Noiden 20000 - 60000 asukkaan peruskuntien tehtäviksi sopisivat sitten esimerkiksi peruskoulut ja lukiot, katujen kunnossapito, virkistyspalvelut, kirjastot jne. Metropolihallinto keräisi rahat verotuksella ja jakaisi ne sitten peruskunnille sopivilla kriteereillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:40 ----------




> No näin juuri, ja siksi olisinkin pirstomassa nykyiset kunnat pieniksi palasiksi, joista kukin muodostaisi järjellisen kokonaisuuden. Voi olla, että Helsingin osalta täytyisi piirtää kokonaan uudet rajat, Espoon ja Vantaan osalta rajat on jo piirretty.


Jos halutaan parantaa lähidemokratiaa ja muuttaa kuntamallia, nykyinen Espoo ja Vantaa ovat myös aivan liian suuria. 

Espoon, Kauniaisen ja Kirkkonummen voisi jakaa vaikka seitsemään peruskuntaan. Esimerkiksi Tapiola, Matinkylä, Kivenlahti (osia Kirkkonummen puolelta), Leppävaara (tähän tulisi myös osia Helsingin puolelta),  Kauniainen (tähän liitetään osia Espoosta), Kirkkonummi (taajaman ympäristö ja Etelä-osa) ja Espoo (harvaanasuttu Itä- ja Pohjois-Espoo sekä osia Kirkkonummesta).

Vantaa voitaisiin jakaa seuraaviin kuntiin Tikkurila (myös Helsingistä Puistola), Koivukylä, Hakunila(liitetään myös osia Helsingistä), Vantaa (keskiset alueet), Myyrmäki(myös osia Helsingistä) ja Kivistö. Osa Vantaasta myös liitettäisiin Klaukkalan kuntaan.

Helsingille sitten samanlainen jako, peruskuntia vaan tulisi enemmän. Ullanlinna, Helsinki (ydin), Töölö, Kallio, Vallila, Lauttasaari, Munkkiniemi, Haaga, Herttoniemi, Käpylä, Malmi, Itäkeskus, Kontula, Vuosaari, Kannelmäki, Laajasalo jne.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jännä juttu, että pienikuntaiset metropolit toimivat maailmalla, mutta Helsingin seudulle se tuntuu olevan ihan mahdoton jo ajatuksenkin tasolla. Helsingin lisäksi tällaisia kuntajakoja voisi miettiä muuallakin Suomessa. Pari isompaa kaupunkiseutua ainakin tarvitsisivat mielestäni jonkuntasoisen ja -näköisen seutuhallinnon väkiluvun kasvaessa.

----------


## petteri

> Jännä juttu, että pienikuntaiset metropolit toimivat maailmalla, mutta Helsingin seudulle se tuntuu olevan ihan mahdoton jo ajatuksenkin tasolla.


Totta. Esimerkiksi Espoon nykyisille päättäjille olisi aikamoinen uhka, jos hallintorakennetta muutettaisiin pienempien peruskuntien sekä metropolihallinnon yhdistelmäksi. Peruskuntien tehtävät näet muuttuisivat samalla eikä samanlaisia läänityksiä kuin yli 200000 asukkaan Espoossa olisi tarjolla. Samoin Kauniainen ei ehkä innostuisi siitä, että Kauniaisten kuntaan liitettäisiin esimerkiksi Espoon keskus ja veroäyri olisi koko metropolialueella sama.

Helsingissä ja Vantaalla tuollainen malli voisi mennä helpomminkin läpi. Kuntien vapaaehtoisuuden pohjalta on kuitenkin niin vaikea tehdä suuria muutoksia isoimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla että kuntarakenteen muutos vaatii valtionhallinnon toimenpiteitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Helsingin seudun jako 20000-60000 asukkaan peruskuntiin on yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta se edellyttäisi uudenlaista hallintomallia ja peruskuntien tehtävien merkittävää tarkentamista.


Vilpittömällä ilolla voin todeta, että olemme kerrankin samaa mieltä. Ja olet myös perustellut tämän samalla tavoin kuin itsekin.

Minusta kumpikin ehdotus oli pettymys. Aluksi en edes ymmärtänyt miksi tällaista esitetään, koska noin kuukausi sitten julkaistut alustavat ehdotukset olivat sentään loogisia. Mutta nyt kumpikin ehdotus näyttää siltä, että työryhmä on miettinyt, mihin kolmen suuren kaupungin johtajat voitaisiin saada suostumaan piittaamatta siitä, mitä oikeasti pitäisi tehdä.

Logiikka on siis sellainen, että kolme suurta kaupunginjohtajaa voitaisiin saada suostumaan metropolihallintoon sillä, että jokaiselle annetaan vähän jotain lisää. Pajunen saa koko Sipoon, kun joutui tyytymään vain rakennuskelvottomaksi osoittautuneeseen Itäsalmen alueeseen viime kerralla. Mäkelä saa lisää metsää lännestä, jotta on metsää, jonne voi suunnitella metrotunneleita. Vantaan Nenonen saa lisää maata pohjoisesta niin, että lentokentän katkaisemasta koranluusta tulisi suunnilleen järkevän kunnan näköinen.

Työryhmä osasi ennakoida myös sen, ettei Pajuselle Sipoo riitä, kuten ei riittänytkään. Siksi tarvitaan edes muodollinen toinen vaihtoehto, jossa Pajunen saa kaiken  paitsi sen vallan, joka on metropolihallinnolla.

Minun on vaikea uskoa, että tämän selvityksen tulevaisuus olisi muuta kuin sitä, mitä Laura Kolbe tänään kirjoitti HS:n yleisöosastossa. Kun kolmen kaupungin ongelma on, että ne ovat liian suuria kuntalain mukaisiksi kunniksi, sitä ongelmaa ei ratkaista suurentamalla niitä vielä lisää. Ultrixin kuvaama kehitys Helsingin kasvusta on edennyt jo yli YTV-alueen ulkorajan, joten YTV-kaupungilta on aika mennyt jo ohi. Sellainen olisi pitänyt perustaa viimeistään 1970-luvulla.

14 kunnan metropolialuekin alkaa jo olla liian pieni. Päivittäinen elämänpiiri menee senkin raja ohi. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kun ollaan, niin määrittelen vaikka niin, että Helsingin ydin on raitiotiekaupunki ja metropolialue on VR-Yhtymän lähiliikennealue lisättynä Porvoolla. Meneehän rata Porvooseenkin, mutta kun amerikkalaisessa hengessä Porvoon ja Helsingin napanuoraksi on rakennettu moottoritie, on rata jäänyt vain museoliikenteen käyttöön.

Edellä hahmotellussa metropolikontekstissa YTV-kaupunki voisikin olla jonkinlainen kunta, mutta tarvitaanko paikallishallinnon ja metropolihallinnon välissä vielä kolmatta Pajusen tasoa? Ehkä katalysaattorina, poliittisen realismin porsaanreikänä.

YTV-Helsinki voisi elää yhden valtuustokauden, jonka jälkeen se todettaisiin joutavaksi väliportaaksi. Ja näin saataisiin rakennetuksi polku europpalaiseen malliin niistä 20.00060.000 asukkaan osakaupungeista. Eli olisi sitten Porvoo, Hyvinkää, Karjaa, Järvenpää, Hyrylä, Tapiola, Kauniainen, Lauttasaari, Herttoniemi, Laajasalo, Vuosaari, Martinlaakso, Tikkurila, Nurmijärvi jne. Ai niin, johan Petteri nämä luetteli:



> Espoon, Kauniaisen ja Kirkkonummen voisi jakaa vaikka seitsemään peruskuntaan. Esimerkiksi Tapiola, Matinkylä, Kivenlahti (osia Kirkkonummen puolelta), Leppävaara (tähän tulisi myös osia Helsingin puolelta),  Kauniainen (tähän liitetään osia Espoosta), Kirkkonummi (taajaman ympäristö ja Etelä-osa) ja Espoo (harvaanasuttu Itä- ja Pohjois-Espoo sekä osia Kirkkonummesta).
> 
> Vantaa voitaisiin jakaa seuraaviin kuntiin Tikkurila (myös Helsingistä Puistola), Koivukylä, Hakunila(liitetään myös osia Helsingistä), Vantaa (keskiset alueet), Myyrmäki(myös osia Helsingistä) ja Kivistö. Osa Vantaasta myös liitettäisiin Klaukkalan kuntaan.
> 
> Helsingille sitten samanlainen jako, peruskuntia vaan tulisi enemmän. Ullanlinna, Helsinki (ydin), Töölö, Kallio, Vallila, Lauttasaari, Munkkiniemi, Haaga, Herttoniemi, Käpylä, Malmi, Itäkeskus, Kontula, Vuosaari, Kannelmäki, Laajasalo jne.


Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta Helsingin seudun jako 20000-60000 asukkaan peruskuntiin on yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta se edellyttäisi uudenlaista hallintomallia ja peruskuntien tehtävien merkittävää tarkentamista.


Ei, vaan nykyisen kunnan velvoitteiden siirtämistä uusiin peruskuntiin, lukuunottamatta niitä tehtäviä, jotka on järkevintä hoitaa seudullisella tai maakunnallisella tasolla.




> Tuollaisessa rakenteessa noiden peruskuntien yläpuolella olisi syytä olla metropolihallinto


Väärin. Se olisi suorastaan edellytys.  :Smile: 




> joka vastaisi mm. kaavoituksesta, isommista liikenneinvestoinneista, joukkoliikenteestä, verotuksesta (koko alueella sama veroäyri ja kiinteistövero) sekä sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluista. Metropolihallinnolla olisi myös valtuusto, joka valittaisiin vaaleilla.


Antaisin kuitenkin peruskuntien päättää *asema*kaavoituksesta, katusuunnittelusta (=vähäiset liikenneinvestoinnit) sekä jostain sote-palveluista (sote-hallintoasiantuntijoita pitäisi kuulla, mitkä tehtävät sopivat keskikokoisen kunnan tehtäväksi ja mitä on tehtävä koko metropolin tasolla, mutta jokaisessa peruskunnassa pitäisi olla oma sosiaali- ja terveysasema). Täytyy muistaa, että suuruuden ekonomiallakin on rajansa, ja pieni/keskikokoinen kunta on monissa asioissa notkeampi kuin ylisuuri hallintoelin, kuten Helsingin kaupunki.




> Noiden 20000 - 60000 asukkaan peruskuntien tehtäviksi sopisivat sitten esimerkiksi peruskoulut ja lukiot, katujen kunnossapito, virkistyspalvelut, kirjastot jne. Metropolihallinto keräisi rahat verotuksella ja jakaisi ne sitten peruskunnille sopivilla kriteereillä.


Juuri näin.




> Jos halutaan parantaa lähidemokratiaa ja muuttaa kuntamallia, nykyinen Espoo ja Vantaa ovat myös aivan liian suuria.
> 
> Espoon, Kauniaisen ja Kirkkonummen voisi jakaa vaikka seitsemään peruskuntaan. Esimerkiksi Tapiola, Matinkylä, Kivenlahti (osia Kirkkonummen puolelta), Leppävaara (tähän tulisi myös osia Helsingin puolelta),  Kauniainen (tähän liitetään osia Espoosta), Kirkkonummi (taajaman ympäristö ja Etelä-osa) ja Espoo (harvaanasuttu Itä- ja Pohjois-Espoo sekä osia Kirkkonummesta).
> 
> Vantaa voitaisiin jakaa seuraaviin kuntiin Tikkurila (myös Helsingistä Puistola), Koivukylä, Hakunila(liitetään myös osia Helsingistä), Vantaa (keskiset alueet), Myyrmäki(myös osia Helsingistä) ja Kivistö. Osa Vantaasta myös liitettäisiin Klaukkalan kuntaan.
> 
> Helsingille sitten samanlainen jako, peruskuntia vaan tulisi enemmän. Ullanlinna, Helsinki (ydin), Töölö, Kallio, Vallila, Lauttasaari, Munkkiniemi, Haaga, Herttoniemi, Käpylä, Malmi, Itäkeskus, Kontula, Vuosaari, Kannelmäki, Laajasalo jne.


Ilmaisin asiani vissiin epäselvästi. Halusin pirstoa myös Vantaan ja Espoon juurikin noihin mainitsemiisi peruskuntiin, jotka olisivat suoraan metropolihallinnon alla. Nykyiset Espoo ja Vantaa jäisivät historiaan ja enintään joidenkin peruskuntien nimiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jännä juttu, että pienikuntaiset metropolit toimivat maailmalla, mutta Helsingin seudulle se tuntuu olevan ihan mahdoton jo ajatuksenkin tasolla. Helsingin lisäksi tällaisia kuntajakoja voisi miettiä muuallakin Suomessa. Pari isompaa kaupunkiseutua ainakin tarvitsisivat mielestäni jonkuntasoisen ja -näköisen seutuhallinnon väkiluvun kasvaessa.


Ihan yksi kysymys: Mikä on keskituloa ansaitsean tukholmalaisen veroprosentti nykyään kaiken kaikiaan, ja miten suuri osuus siitä on kunnallisveroa, lääniveroa ja valtionveroa?

Jos metropolihallinto nostaa veroastetta tuntuvasti, niin minä en ainakaan kannata sellaista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Kaavoituksen tehokkuus ei voisi ainakaan nousta jos peruskunnan pitäisi pyytää erikseen lupaa metropolilta, jos haluaa kaavoittaa mitään. Vastaavasti jos kunta kaavoittaa kovin vapaasti itse, pahin ongelma on että kunta kaavoittaa liikaa ja kuntien välinen liikenne ruuhkautuu.

Kaavoituksen pitäisi siis ehdottomasti olla peruskunnan käsissä. Metropolitaso tulee mukaan vasta, kun piirretään viivoja kahden kunnan alueelle.

----------


## petteri

> Kaavoituksen pitäisi siis ehdottomasti olla peruskunnan käsissä. Metropolitaso tulee mukaan vasta, kun piirretään viivoja kahden kunnan alueelle.


Pitäisiköhän tuossa tehdä jonkinlainen ero yleiskaavoituksen ja asemakaavoituksen välille?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos metropolihallinto nostaa veroastetta tuntuvasti, niin minä en ainakaan kannata sellaista.


http://www.stockholm.se/OmStockholm/...munalskatten-/

Tuntuvasti ja tuntuvasti... Voisikohan metropolihallinnolla olla myös hyötyjä, esim. että muut kustannukset pienenisivät tai, että seudun palkat kasvaisivat? Täytyy myös muistaa, mihin niitä verorahoja menee melko paljon: palveluihin. Jos vertaan Tukholman ja Helsingin palveluja, voin myöntää kokevani itseni suorastaan etuoikeutetuksi, kun saan maksaa tuollaisen määrän veroa ja nauttia työni hedelmistä täkäläisten palvelujen muodossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> http://www.stockholm.se/OmStockholm/...munalskatten-/
> 
> Tuntuvasti ja tuntuvasti... Voisikohan metropolihallinnolla olla myös hyötyjä, esim. että muut kustannukset pienenisivät tai, että seudun palkat kasvaisivat? Täytyy myös muistaa, mihin niitä verorahoja menee melko paljon: palveluihin. Jos vertaan Tukholman ja Helsingin palveluja, voin myöntää kokevani itseni suorastaan etuoikeutetuksi, kun saan maksaa tuollaisen määrän veroa ja nauttia työni hedelmistä täkäläisten palvelujen muodossa.


Tuleeko tuon 29 prossan päälle vielä valtionvero? Sehän taitaa olla progressiivinen, joten paljonko esim 400.000 kruunua vuodessa ansaitseva perheellinen maksaa kunnallis, lääniin ja valtionveroa yhteensä?

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Täällä pyöritellyt 20-60k vaikuttaa, ainakin alarajan läheisyydessä, omaan makuuni suhteellisen pieniltä yksiköiltä. Mahtavatko kaikki niille ehdotetut palvelut toimia kovinkaan optimaalisesti noin pienillä väestömäärillä, vai nousevatko yleishallintokustannukset kohtuutomalle tasolle? Kuinka raskaita nämä "peruskuntien" hallintomallit yleensä ovat verrokkimaissa? Lontoo ei ehkä tässäkään asiassa ole se paras vertailukohta, mutta todettakoon että "peruskunnat" siellä ovat asukasluvultaan espoita, toki Cityä lukuunottamatta. Hyrylä ja Lauttasaari täällä ainakin mainittiin mahdollisina peruskuntina. Riittäneekö asukasluvut kustannustehokkaaseen toimintaan? Tietenkin voidaan myös kysyä, etenkin kehyskuntien kohdalla, että tarvitaanko nykyisiin (perus)kuntarajoihin muutoksia vaikka metropolihallinto päälle rakennettaisiinkin.

----------


## hylje

> Pitäisiköhän tuossa tehdä jonkinlainen ero yleiskaavoituksen ja asemakaavoituksen välille?


Ei välttämättä. Yleiskaavan suhde asemakaavaan on pikemmin erilainen aikajänne, ei karttakortin koko. 

Yleiskaavaa väsätään kuitenkin niin harvoin, että metropoli voisi silti parsia jäsenkuntien laatimat yleiskaavaehdotukset yhdeksi viralliseksi kokonaisuudeksi. Metropolin ei tarvitsisi sanella mitä jäsenkunnat tekevät, mutta ratkaisisi kumpuvat ristiriidat tuomarin roolissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuleeko tuon 29 prossan päälle vielä valtionvero? Sehän taitaa olla progressiivinen, joten paljonko esim 400.000 kruunua vuodessa ansaitseva perheellinen maksaa kunnallis, lääniin ja valtionveroa yhteensä?
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos ymmärtäisinkin Ruotsin verojärjestelmästä muuta kuin että se on progressiivisempi kuin Genesiksen ja King Crimsonin 70-luvun levyt yhteensä... Skatteverketin mukaan 0-65 -vuotias maksaa veroa noin 24,5 prosenttia, kun tulot ovat 400 000 kr/vuosi. Tämä tietenkin riippuu asuinpaikkakunnasta ja kymmenistä muista asioista. Skatteverketin laskurin mukaan tuolla Tukholman veroäyrillä jäisi perusvähennysten jälkeen maksettavaksi. vähän alle 93 600 eli 23,4 % (korjatkaa tuo prosentti, jotka osaatte laskea, jos korjattavaa on. Nyt väsyttää eikä pysy laskin kädessä eikä numerot päässä.).

----------


## aki

Tämän päivän Vantaan sanomissa kerrotaan Vaaralalaisten halusta kuulua mieluummin Helsinkiin kuin Vantaaseen. Vaarala-seuran uusi pj. Reijo Liimataisen mukaan luontevin työ -ja asiointisuunta on Helsinki, samoin Rajakylässä ja Länsimäessä. "Kodistani katsottuna lähin terveyskeskus ja kirjasto on Helsingin puolella jakomäessä. Ja nyt myös kirkko"

Omasta mielestäni Vaaralan, Rajakylän ja Länsimäen voisi aivan hyvin liittää osaksi Helsinkiä. Totuus on että näiltä alueilta matkustetaan enemmän Helsinkiin kuin Vantaalle ja käytetään enemmän Helsingin palveluita. Vaaralassa palvelut eivät kuitenkaan olisi sen lähempänä kuin nykyisinkään, Terveyskeskus, kirjasto ja kirkko löytyy samanmatkan päästä niin Jakomäestä kuin Hakunilastakin. Sosiaaliasema ja Kela taas löytyy lähempää Hakunilasta kun taas Helsingin puolella täytyy matkustaa Malmille. Jos ajatellaan matkustamisen hintaa, niin 2016 Vaarala, Rajakylä ja Länsimäki liittyvät B-vyöhykkeeseen jolloin matkustaminen Helsinkiin halpenee huomattavasti nykyisestä. Luontevinta siis olisi jos nämä kolme raja-aluetta kuuluisi Helsinkiin, mutta ei kuntarajan siirtoa kannata mielestäni palveluiden saatavuudella perustella. Ennemmin kannattaisi kehittää palveluverkostoa niin, että se lähin terveys -tai sosiaalikeskus olisi käytettävissä asuinkunnasta riippumatta.

----------


## Huppu

> Omasta mielestäni Vaaralan, Rajakylän ja Länsimäen voisi aivan hyvin liittää osaksi Helsinkiä. . Vaaralassa palvelut eivät kuitenkaan olisi sen lähempänä kuin nykyisinkään, Terveyskeskus, kirjasto ja kirkko löytyy samanmatkan päästä niin Jakomäestä kuin Hakunilastakin. Ennemmin kannattaisi kehittää palveluverkostoa niin, että se lähin terveys -tai sosiaalikeskus olisi käytettävissä asuinkunnasta riippumatta.


Terveyskeskukseksi voi valita minkä tahansa 1.1.2014 alkaen.  
ja mitä tahansa kirjastoa& kelaa voi käyttää jo nyt. Olettaisi myös että paikallistuntemus olisi Tikkurilasta parempi. Ainakaan Östersundomin suunnittelusta ei voi antaa Helsingille tyylipisteitä, vaan ainoa järkeä taho tuntuu olevan Vantaa joka mukana suunnittelussa Länsimäen takia.

----------

